# Ethos Seeds



## Drew303fullsun (May 25, 2016)

Mandarin cookies week five. Smells amazing and is killing it for femenised seeds...no herm issues!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 25, 2016)

Mandarin sunset week five stacking like crazy and smells amazing...no herm issues with these ladies either


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Mandarin sunset week five stacking like crazy and smells amazing...no herm issues with these ladies eitherView attachment 3690998 View attachment 3690999


Where did you find these


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Where did you find these


 If your on Instagram hit up mountaininceptions or getseedsrighthere. Ethos drops to these guys all the time as we are all from Denver. I know instagram may seem sketch but both of these guys are legit.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> If your on Instagram hit up mountaininceptions or getseedsrighthere. Ethos drops to these guys all the time as we are all from Denver. I know instagram may seem sketch but both of these guys are legit.


Thanks


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

mandarin cookies chopped at day 50


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2016)

Ethos lookin pretty good so far.. 

Care to throw a nice dry cured bud shot and smoke report with madarin cookies..looks killer.

Id personally like to kno the yield aswell thx


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ethos lookin pretty good so far..
> 
> Care to throw a nice dry cured bud shot and smoke report with madarin cookies..looks killer.
> 
> Id personally like to kno the yield aswell thx


I definitely can. I'll have 4 phenos of mandarin cookies and mandarin sunset to review. I can already tell you that mandarin cookies is the biggest yielding cookie strain I've grown. A few phenos threw arm size colas


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

Mandarin sunset done at 51 days and smells like cuties clementines.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 7, 2016)

Sticky fingers I see, damn Ethos looks so good!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Sticky fingers I see, damn Ethos looks so good!


I'm really impressed so far...will see how they cure up.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 15, 2016)

Citral glue stacking hard at day 31. Has a dank lemon/gg4 smell.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 27, 2016)

Citral glue almost done at day 43


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 10, 2016)

Mandarin Cookies after curing in the jar for a few weeks. It's smell is the classic orange with strong cookie smells mixed in. It is probably the strongest orange strain that I've smoked and can put you to sleep after a few bowls. Definitely a keeper for me and I can't wait to see what she does in future rounds.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 30, 2016)

Citral flo pheno 1 citral flo pheno 2 citral flo pheno 3 all these phenos have amazing structure and terpene profile. If you haven't had the flo before check this strain out. The terps are over the top. I know ethos seeds are available at seeds here now.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 6, 2016)

Citral flo. Pheno #3 fading nicely


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's some Cali dragon, and some Quattro cookies












Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok this is the first time I've gotten feminized seeds that have turned male. Just pulled 5. I guess that's the price I pay for not sticking to the originals. Man I can't wait to get my old school Larry OG back


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 30, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Ok this is the first time I've gotten feminized seeds that have turned male. Just pulled 5. I guess that's the price I pay for not sticking to the originals. Man I can't wait to get my old school Larry OG back
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


What's it the Quattro cookies?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 30, 2016)

Cali dragon 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 30, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Cali dragon
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Oh ok that makes more sense. The Cali dragon were regulars and the Quattro cookies are fems


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 30, 2016)

Damn I could of swore those were female 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 4, 2016)

These are a week in 



Week into flower and they've really stretched 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anyone else currently have this strain going?


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey did tons of eyeballing on these cali dragon & only one wasn't a hermaphrodite. All my other strains didn't have about 100+ of these





This was one of many phenos I popped from this company. Not very impressed & that's my opinion 
Where the Larry at?


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 10, 2016)

We will be looking for testers in December, Colorado company also. We have a few nice OGs we play with if gassy Chem. terps are your thing.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 10, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> We will be looking for testers in December, Colorado company also. We have a few nice OGs we play with if gassy Chem. terps are your thing.


I'd be interested in donating to be a tester
I can give you the walk around of my setup
It's no joke
I've been a seed popper for over 10 yrs and have some killer phenos of my own but have been struggling to believe these new age breeders as of late


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 10, 2016)

Check out our thread in advance techniques we would love to communicate with you man and get you some of our stuff soon. We have a huge emphasis on regular seeds only and not releasing quick flip garbage.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 10, 2016)

I am very interested elite genetics
PM me I'm not a ripper like most I've been dealing with only Top Shelf. Does everyone else have the same mindset?


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 12, 2016)

Trash genetics 
Every single plant was a herm some worse than others 
I'd never recommend this pain in the ass company to anyone imo 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 12, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Check out our thread in advance techniques we would love to communicate with you man and get you some of our stuff soon. We have a huge emphasis on regular seeds only and not releasing quick flip garbage.


Well I'm sorry brother I got 2 packs and went through 16 plants to pick males now I'm picking pollen sacks so it don't F my whole room 
Just letting people know to stick to the originals 
Cali connection, reserva privada , she short among others


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 12, 2016)

youre speaking about ethos seeds my friend?^^^


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Trash genetics
> Every single plant was a herm some worse than others
> I'd never recommend this pain in the ass company to anyone imo
> 
> ...


That's too bad... You should look up ethos on Instagram and let him know your experience. You will see on Instagram that he doesn't have trash genetics and plenty of people have ran his stuff without any problems. If you look in this thread I ran 4 strains that we're all fems with no herms. From what I've seen from your plants it looks like you don't trim out the bottoms?? If a strain has a tendency to herm and you don't thin your plant out your gonna get hit hard..just a heads up.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Check out our thread in advance techniques we would love to communicate with you man and get you some of our stuff soon. We have a huge emphasis on regular seeds only and not releasing quick flip garbage.


That's cool man but start your own thread. No need to advertise on this one.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

His name on Instagram is theethoscollective


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> His name on Instagram is theethoscollective


just got some citral flo fems from seedsherenow. 

you grow that one yet?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> just got some citral flo fems from seedsherenow.
> 
> you grow that one yet?


I would be afraid too bro
& fuck social media 
What is it these days. The more likes you get on a site makes your status or popularity? I'd advise people too look at the old school genetics. Supposedly anyone can dust a plant with pollen 
Stick to the originals. Don't let people fool you
Cali connection 
Reserva Privada 
DNA 
DJ short
Rare Dankness
Barneys farm 
G13 farms
Stick to these companies 



Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I would be afraid too bro
> & fuck social media
> What is it these days. The more likes you get on a site makes your status or popularity? I'd advise people too look at the old school genetics. Supposedly anyone can dust a plant with pollen
> Stick to the originals. Don't let people fool you
> ...


well, citral is a landrace strain and flo i believe is from djshort so it's 2 old school strains combined.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

U


rkymtnman said:


> just got some citral flo fems from seedsherenow.
> 
> you grow that one yet?


yes I have and they are fire!! I posted a few picks here. I'm actually runing 20 more from seed now and 10 more citral glue. I'll post some pics shortly.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I would be afraid too bro
> & fuck social media
> What is it these days. The more likes you get on a site makes your status or popularity? I'd advise people too look at the old school genetics. Supposedly anyone can dust a plant with pollen
> Stick to the originals. Don't let people fool you
> ...


Your a clown bro. Step your game up and quite bitching like a little kid. All the breeders you just posted have all had herm reports on occasion. It's part of the game..you never know what your going to get any time you run seeds. Like I said if you have such a problem get a hold of the breeder.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> U
> 
> yes I have and they are fire!! I posted a few picks here. I'm actually runing 20 more from seed now and 10 more citral glue. I'll post some pics shortly.


i missed the citral flo pics. they do look bueno! how many days til yours finished?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Your a clown bro. Step your game up and quite bitching like a little kid. All the breeders you just posted have all had herm reports on occasion. It's part of the game..you never know what your going to get any time you run seeds. Like I said if you have such a problem get a hold of the breeder.


I wouldn't waste my breath with the breeder I'm just passing information on ethos collective 
And yea I was a clown for taking these genetics but isn't the first or the last time that I'll be called a clown. & what am I stepping my game up for. My rooms all good & nutes. I just hate starting all these seeds and not even one was a female. All my other genetics show no signs of herms I'm not crying just giving the buyer of these genetics a opinion & fact. 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i missed the citral flo pics. they do look bueno! how many days til yours finished?


They were around 50 to 55 days. I run ceramic metal halide in flower which usually speeds the flower time up also.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> They were around 50 to 55 days. I run ceramic metal halide in flower which usually speeds the flower time up also.


cool. i'm running a combo of cmh and led now. i'll probably pop mine after t'giving.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 12, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I wouldn't waste my breath with the breeder I'm just passing information on ethos collective
> And yea I was a clown for taking these genetics but isn't the first or the last time that I'll be called a clown. & what am I stepping my game up for. My rooms all good & nutes. I just hate starting all these seeds and not even one was a female. All my other genetics show no signs of herms I'm not crying just giving the buyer of these genetics a opinion & fact.
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


I understand were your coming from as this has happened to me with other breeders that people on this forum love to death but I've learned not to over react and bash a breeder based on 1 experience.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 26, 2016)

Whose copping the Harambe strain?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Whose copping the Harambe strain?


I'm definitely going to run it. The citral glue is my favorite gg4 cross that I've run into where the cross actually turned out better than both the parents. I can only imagine how fire harambe will be.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 11, 2016)

Would love to get some of the Mandarin Cookies and the Harambe. Looked on SeedsHereNow and they are sold out. Who else carries them?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 11, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Would love to get some of the Mandarin Cookies and the Harambe. Looked on SeedsHereNow and they are sold out. Who else carries them?


I think those are going to be re released this winter.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 11, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Would love to get some of the Mandarin Cookies and the Harambe. Looked on SeedsHereNow and they are sold out. Who else carries them?


I copped a pack of Harambe. The name alone will make it popular


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 11, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I think those are going to be re released this winter.


Just SeedsHereNow? Any other supplier?



ThaMagnificent said:


> I copped a pack of Harambe. The name alone will make it popular


Get baked for Harambe! Lol, yeah, sometimes the marketing these breeders do with names is excellent. I'm usually attracted to more uplifting, spiritual or exotic names for cultivars. 

I've sometimes wondered if maybe we imbue a certain energy with the names we place. Like who wants to smoke cat piss or dog shit? Not too appealing. I am reminded of the work of that Japanese scientist with the water crystals and how saying kind or loving words or intentions into the water forms beautiful crystals when frozen and when sending negative intentions or hateful words it has disfigured forms.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 11, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Just SeedsHereNow? Any other supplier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getseedsrighthere on Instagram.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks @Drew303fullsun

Your description of the Mandarin cookies and photos got me sold. The Harambe by the description and cause it's fuckin Harambe.


----------



## Aruanda (Nov 24, 2016)

Just noticed that the Mandarin cookies are only feminized seeds. They don't make regulars?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 24, 2016)

Aruanda said:


> Just noticed that the Mandarin cookies are only feminized seeds. They don't make regulars?


No not that I know of. These were very stable for femenised seeds...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Dec 4, 2016)

These are cali dragon 
Very dense and crystaly 
Only 1 pheno that didn't pop banana & its fire. Very strong OG smell and very hard buds. Definitely a keeper


OG#18


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 4, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> These are cali dragon
> Very dense and crystaly
> Only 1 pheno that didn't pop banana & its fire. Very strong OG smell and very hard buds. Definitely a keeper
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found a keeper out of those.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 4, 2016)

This is another round of citral flo and citral glue all from seed at the start of week 6. No herms out of 20 plants.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 1, 2017)

ive got blackfire vegging exotic genetix future vegging, and then i have quattro kush, citral flo(in the mail, be here tomorrow) and harambe beans that will get popped when the citral flo get her. gonna be a great new year 

are your citral flo showing any colors?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> ive got blackfire vegging exotic genetix future vegging, and then i have quattro kush, citral flo(in the mail, be here tomorrow) and harambe beans that will get popped when the citral flo get her. gonna be a great new year
> 
> are your citral flo showing any colors?


Sounds like you have some fire on the way! Yes I would say that 70% of the citral flo phenos turn purple. I posted a few pictures a few pages back that had some purple.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 2, 2017)

Triming up some citral glue. All the phenos I've found in this strain have been impressive.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 2, 2017)

looks great. the strain im running now is fantastic so they have a lot to measure up to. its chem d cookies from connoisseur genetics.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> looks great. the strain im running now is fantastic so they have a lot to measure up to. its chem d cookies from connoisseur genetics. View attachment 3866528


Nice that's fire! How are the terps on that?


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 2, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice that's fire! How are the terps on that?


Ridiculous! The Chem and the cookies are both present and super loud. The funk when you open the jar is unreal. It's gross and addictive at the same time


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 2, 2017)

Citral flo. So many good phenos in this too!


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 2, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3866633 Citral flo. So many good phenos in this too!


Nice, glad to hear that. I'm super excited to get these running, especially that limited edition harambe. Got notified it was back in stock so I bought it immediately and they were out again within like 2-3 days. You seem to have a lot of their genetics as well. 

Can you tell me which phenols to look out for on the two that we both have(Quattro kush and citral flo?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 2, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Nice, glad to hear that. I'm super excited to get these running, especially that limited edition harambe. Got notified it was back in stock so I bought it immediately and they were out again within like 2-3 days. You seem to have a lot of their genetics as well.
> 
> Can you tell me which phenols to look out for on the two that we both have(Quattro kush and citral flo?


I've only ran citral flo but it really comes down to personal preference on smell and what size plant you want to grow. The flo dominate phenos stay short and the citral skunk get tall. The flo phenos smell like candy and the citral skunks smell like cheese candy and skunk. All phenos are potent and yield huge.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 3, 2017)

and so it begins


----------



## Elitegenetics (Feb 2, 2017)

I can recommend the fire.. My homies working all my old kush,chems,diesels I'm talking epit shit bro


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 3, 2017)

first tray is all harambe. second is half citral flo and half quattro kush. chugging along nicely. hitting them a little hard with the ferts, they have just been getting the same as my other stuff but the LED plants are fed hard so these were too. these were under 4 bulbs of t5 and now that they are under 6500K LED they are gonna need all the food they can get. i expect a huge explosion in growth in the next few days.


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 3, 2017)

ethos blackfire and exotic genetix future just hitting 12/12


----------



## Pharaohg (Feb 27, 2017)

Any update on any of these?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 6, 2017)

Citral skunk pheno of citral glue. She smells like cheese, skunk,and diesel


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 7, 2017)

Thinking about grabbing a pack of rawtton (chem d x mandarin sunset) anybody got the dl on these?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Nov 23, 2017)

Pillow Factory keeper day 52 chop. Super fast finisher. Decent yield. Bag appeal 10. Smells like pure oranges. Other phenos haf citrus fruity mix, but this one is pure orange. OG bud structure. Awesome plant!


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 23, 2017)

Scooped these up. Only 100 packs.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2018)

BUMP! ive got a ~28% harambe keeper, a ~17% harambe keeper that has bag appeal off the charts and great yield, and untested citral flo that has to be low to mid 20's and bag appeal off the charts as well as yield. just ordered the sweet insanity which he said is the biggest yielder he has ever grown/seen and the extract yield is high as hell as well. cant wait to get those in. i think im done ordering seeds for a while. ive got so many awesome strains and traded for some AMAZING stuff that i havent run yet either. 

ethos has been kind to me. only had one bad pack with low female ratio but the plant still hit 25%, the yield just wasnt up to my standards. ALL FIRE EVERYWHERE! 

they are my number one favorite breeder at the moment. now my big room just came down and ethos is about to fill up close to 30KW of lights. gonna be a good run


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2018)

I got some citral flo buds with seeds in it at a local rec shop. Some of the buds were purple and had a good purp taste. I probably got 10+ seeds which I'll pop on of these days. They grew the weed themselves and several strain's bud they sold had seeds in it so I'm sure they had a hermie pollinate the whole crop. Which was cool, $5 grams of top shel and nice seeds of decent strains death star, arrowhead, citral x black fire, jack x mandarin and a couple others. 

I was curious about the citral flo because it was tasty


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got some citral flo buds with seeds in it at a local rec shop. Some of the buds were purple and had a good purp taste. I probably got 10+ seeds which I'll pop on of these days. They grew the weed themselves and several strain's bud they sold had seeds in it so I'm sure they had a hermie pollinate the whole crop. Which was cool, $5 grams of top shel and nice seeds of decent strains death star, arrowhead, citral x black fire, jack x mandarin and a couple others.
> 
> I was curious about the citral flo because it was tasty


Garrrr, bag seed is so scary. Hard to resist popping sometimes though. 7/10 are likely to show herm traits from what ive seen and heard. Ive had to give 2 the axe this week for herming out, not ethos gear, but still sucks. Ive got faith in ethos, will be picking up more of their gear. Good luck!


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 16, 2018)

NONE of my ethos of showed any nanners at all. so far so good and more beans on the way! 
the one in my palm is the one with the purple leaves in the pics. it only tested at 17% but I can put it up against my strain that hit 30% and they pick the 17% 9/10 times. the bag appeal is absurd


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got some citral flo buds with seeds in it at a local rec shop. Some of the buds were purple and had a good purp taste. I probably got 10+ seeds which I'll pop on of these days. They grew the weed themselves and several strain's bud they sold had seeds in it so I'm sure they had a hermie pollinate the whole crop. Which was cool, $5 grams of top shel and nice seeds of decent strains death star, arrowhead, citral x black fire, jack x mandarin and a couple others.
> 
> I was curious about the citral flo because it was tasty


I still have 5 phenos of the citral Flo that I run and if there's any kind of light leak she will herm so I bet those are citral Flo crosses. This strain is amazing though and In a good environment kills it without any issues


----------



## Ltcgrower (Feb 7, 2018)

Any chance any of you have tried the Inzane in the Membrane from Ethos? 30-35%? Is this for real?


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 8, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> Any chance any of you have tried the Inzane in the Membrane from Ethos? 30-35%? Is this for real?


i just popped zweet inzanity or whatever the fuck its called lol. i was gonna order that one but i was looking for the best yielding variety and he said this is the highest he's ever seen, grown or made. only time will tell. they are just babies in rockwool at the moment.


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 23, 2018)

ethos gear killin it


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 24, 2018)

experimentation is the key to new discoveries


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 28, 2018)

harambe coming up on 60 days ish. flush begins today


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

that'll do pig.....


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> that'll do pig.....
> View attachment 4113582 View attachment 4113583 View attachment 4113584 View attachment 4113585 View attachment 4113586


Like your training style!!


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

thanks. its a lot of work, but its all at once and then youre mostly on cruise control after the first workload


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> thanks. its a lot of work, but its all at once and then youre mostly on cruise control after the first workload


A lot of initial work seems well worth it!!
Great job!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> that'll do pig.....
> View attachment 4113582 View attachment 4113583 View attachment 4113584 View attachment 4113585 View attachment 4113586


So what's your take in Ethos??
I have been wanting to run their Alpha forum for a minute!


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So what's your take in Ethos??
> I have been wanting to run their Alpha forum for a minute!


i have gotten keepers from every pack. thats my only requirement for when i buy seeds. i need at least one keeper from each strain. ive had a couple that were low potency(16%) but are drop dead gorgeous and still what i would consider as keepers for bag appeal alone. my second most potent is ethos harambe which tested at 29% total cannabinoids and like 25~26% thc. quattro kush tested mid to high 20's as well. citral flo will get tested after this run. she goes longer but fills in fat to make up for it. i will continue to grow their seeds and they are still my favorite breeder at the moment.


----------



## dakindgrind (Apr 1, 2018)

whoa, deserthydro and drew303fullsun for the win! 
some serious fire in ethos thanks for posting your findings.

I have some quattro at around day 49. popped em all and have maybe 6 phenos ranging from maybe done around 8wks to when the hell will this finish? all frosted to hell and back. 

what kind of quattro phenos did folks find and did you find anything under 9 wks?

i'm seeing some def headband leaning phenos maybe take @8-9 and some mega stretchers (not sure which parentage) that easily will hit 10wks...


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 2, 2018)

Only ended up with one female. Had an accident lol. Hit 25% but yield was mediocre so I ended her. 

I always get multiple keepers per pack unless I kill them accidentally lol


----------



## dakindgrind (Apr 5, 2018)

just pulled a quattro herm that self seeded out of flower day 53. 

Gotta stay vigilant hopefully one of these quattros is a keeper. Looking like a small-standard kush yield nothing spectacular.


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 5, 2018)

yeah i had expected big nugs like in the picture lol. didnt happen but im sure it would have if i wouldnt have ended up with only one female. i seem to have shit luck with male to female ratios and accidents that kill plants lol. i had 17 mycotek plants and only 4 were females. 3 of which were good, and one is absolutely stellar. she has it all. thank god i found her. she may be my new favorite.


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 5, 2018)

same nug under different lighting. harambe #3 day 60


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 5, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> that'll do pig.....
> View attachment 4113582 View attachment 4113583 View attachment 4113584 View attachment 4113585 View attachment 4113586


What strain is this


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 5, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> What strain is this


theres quite a few in there. two phenos of harambe, citral flo, mycotek dog cage and chemhead og, connoisseur genetics chem d cookies, dj shorts '88 blueberry indica, riot platinum banana og


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> theres quite a few in there. two phenos of harambe, citral flo, mycotek dog cage and chemhead og, connoisseur genetics chem d cookies, dj shorts '88 blueberry indica, riot platinum banana og


I really like some of your selection.
I was wondering if you could elaborate more on the chem D cookies(as I love Connoisseur genetics), '88 blueberry(come on bro, you know that has to be like volcanic fire!!), and that Riot seeds platinum banana!?!
Mahalo


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 5, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> theres quite a few in there. two phenos of harambe, citral flo, mycotek dog cage and chemhead og, connoisseur genetics chem d cookies, dj shorts '88 blueberry indica, riot platinum banana og


2 questions... Do you know by chance which strain it is that you have your hand up next to in the "that'll do pig" entry?
And second if you could only choose one of ethos strains to grow which combined both potency and yield which strain would that be?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> same nug under different lighting. harambe #3 day 60
> View attachment 4117113 View attachment 4117114 View attachment 4117115


You grow some serious chronic!!
So I know it's not you at all!
I am a little disappointed in those Harambe .
Not a blow to you at all, mad respect to you, but I was thinking the same, don't look like what they have pictured.
How are the qualities of that one?


----------



## dakindgrind (Apr 8, 2018)

Some shots @57days of quattro which is headband x tk x sfv.
ended up with 5 diff phenos, 2 of which will be kept further explore.

Mega stretch, fluffy, frosty, loud kush
Big stretch, fills in, frosty, loud kush, needs 9wks for better bud density.
  
Solid tops, frosty, longer flowering, triangle kush smelling.
Solid pieces, frosty, loud sfv lemon, 2nd place keeper.
Loudest headband gas, very solid, frosty, good grow structure, easiest to trim. 1st place keeper.


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 10, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I wouldn't waste my breath with the breeder I'm just passing information on ethos collective
> And yea I was a clown for taking these genetics but isn't the first or the last time that I'll be called a clown. & what am I stepping my game up for. My rooms all good & nutes. I just hate starting all these seeds and not even one was a female. All my other genetics show no signs of herms I'm not crying just giving the buyer of these genetics a opinion & fact.
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Week 3 of flower ethos cookie and forum cut cookie pollen sacks everywhere thanks ethos fuck u very much


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 10, 2018)

Thumper937 said:


> Week 3 of flower ethos cookie and forum cut cookie pollen sacks everywhere thanks ethos fuck u very much


Were they fem seeds?


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah big beautiful plants no problems seen a few 7 days into flower picked day 20 of flower sacks everywhere pissed


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 10, 2018)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I would be afraid too bro
> & fuck social media
> What is it these days. The more likes you get on a site makes your status or popularity? I'd advise people too look at the old school genetics. Supposedly anyone can dust a plant with pollen
> Stick to the originals. Don't let people fool you
> ...


ethos cookie and forum cut cookie I got pollen sacks everywhere waste of time and money I'm vegging sum CIT sunset and inzane hope these don't Hermie too they charge to much for this to b hermied


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 11, 2018)

I got to get some of that Z sweet insanity, insane in the membrane or citral glue... Honestly I want all 3. But will settle for 1 for now lol.


----------



## Sailormoses (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm have 2 GSC FC S1's, 2nd week 1 hermie but the other one is good so far, will see what happens.


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 13, 2018)

Seeds here did send me sum replacements of sum diff strains of ethos but that's like getting a nasty food at a restaurant and they offer yo more nasty food lol if this inzane and CIT sunset herm hopefully not means they just out to cheat folks with pretty pics and lies they b going to flower in a couple weeks so will let no in 3 weeks


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 14, 2018)

Thumper937 said:


> Seeds here did send me sum replacements of sum diff strains of ethos but that's like getting a nasty food at a restaurant and they offer yo more nasty food lol if this inzane and CIT sunset herm hopefully not means they just out to cheat folks with pretty pics and lies they b going to flower in a couple weeks so will let no in 3 weeks


There are way too many people doing great with ethos. .. It had to be a fluke. .. Tighten up your parameters and give it a go ...
Otherwise send those back and ask for regular seeds?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thumper937 said:


> ethos cookie and forum cut cookie I got pollen sacks everywhere waste of time and money I'm vegging sum CIT sunset and inzane hope these don't Hermie too they charge to much for this to b hermied


I tried warning everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertHydro (Apr 16, 2018)

still havent had a single hermie and ive run like six packs so far. just got sweet insanity, insane in the membrane and going to the cannabis cup to pick up the purple skittles


----------



## Warpedpassage (Apr 16, 2018)

I love it when cats run crosses known for intersex tendencies i.e. cookies,etc, then moan n cry like little children.


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 17, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> I love it when cats run crosses known for intersex tendencies i.e. cookies,etc, then moan n cry like little children.


Nah when u give a 100 bucks for 6 seeds u expect to get quality not trash I bet u cry when u gotta suk your mother's dick


----------



## Thumper937 (Apr 18, 2018)

Big beautiful hermies everyone producing seeds and pollinated my Irene aliendog too


----------



## Budies 101 (May 8, 2018)

Thumper937 said:


> Big beautiful hermies everyone producing seeds and pollinated my Irene aliendog too


That's why I make a mom, make a clone and run that first to sex plants. Or... I make clones, once they root I flower the mom because that's faster. If I get herm I'll know in a month or less and that's how long I would have vegged clones.


----------



## SSHZ (May 15, 2018)

Zsweet Inzanity exactly 1 month in flowering........but make sure you try their Citral Glue- it's great.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 16, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Zsweet Inzanity exactly 1 month in flowering........but make sure you try their Citral Glue- it's great.
> 
> View attachment 4136205


What did you like about the glue?


----------



## DesertHydro (May 16, 2018)

harambe and citral flo


----------



## DesertHydro (May 16, 2018)

ive got sweet insanity, insane in the membrane, member og, mandarin cookies, colorado chem and purple skittles that will be popped as soon as i move some stuff around.


----------



## Budies 101 (May 16, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> ive got sweet insanity, insane in the membrane, member og, mandarin cookies, colorado chem and purple skittles that will be popped as soon as i move some stuff around.



I want to grow all the strains you just mentioned lol. Colorado Chem is my only "maaaaybe." Only because it looks like a super bushy plant.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 17, 2018)

Was just able to pick up 2 packs of the purple zkittlez on the shn restock. Going to be my first ethos strain hopefully they are fire


----------



## Odin* (May 18, 2018)

What’s the “Inzane in the Membrane” all about?


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> harambe and citral flo
> View attachment 4136911 View attachment 4136912 View attachment 4136913 View attachment 4136914


Whatever one that second picture down is, looks delicious!!
Got that kushy looking flavor!
What's your call??


----------



## Sailormoses (May 20, 2018)

GSC FC s1 Starting to turn a deep purple/black frosty as fk, Thanx Ethos


----------



## SensiPuff (May 20, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## Cobnobuler (May 20, 2018)

I tried running Ethos Mandarin Sunset and for me, they were straight garbage. Those that did make it to the surface soon dropped dead after that. 
I've tried 3 different strains now from Seeds Here Now and none of them were worthy of keeping. Bummer too cause I spent over 200 bucks on 2 packs of seeds thinking I would "treat" myself to some high priced genetics thinking it would translate into some killer plants.
Worst seed purchases I ever made.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 20, 2018)

Sucks to hear. SHN is overpriced for sure. Personally I would have went with some trusted and proven strains if your mission was to buy something nice without having to worry about hermies or dud plants.
Maybe your soil mix was too dense and killed them off? I've had it happen before


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 22, 2018)

I just started to flower banana hammock r1 have u guys tried or grew before?


----------



## Cobnobuler (May 22, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Maybe your soil mix was too dense and killed them off? I've had it happen before


Well, I started out like I usually do, Foxfarm Light Warrior straight out of the bag except for a handful of Perlite.
As time went on and these were either dying off or they stunted badly, I decided to transplant them into regular Foxfarm Ocean Forrest and now it looks like those that survived are responding positively to it.
Finger crossed.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 22, 2018)

Yeah that's a seedling starter soil. Probably root bound or unhappy root zone


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 23, 2018)

Any one grow banana hammock r1 fro ethos


----------



## hybridcheef (May 23, 2018)

i recently got some citral flow bx1. and its by far the ugliest plant iv ever seen. out of 8 plants only 4 even made it. horrible germ rate and then they turn out like this? very disappointing. the most lanky ugly plant ever, and its super sensitive to nutrients.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2018)

I got some buds from a rec shop in Oregon and I think they must have had an Ethos run last year because they had citral flo, black fire x mandarin and I think another black fire or mandarin cross. I ended up getting seeds in all those buds and a bunch more like death star, arrowhead and a couple more I forgot. 

Not sure if the seeds are from a male or from a hidden herm but I plan on popping them some day.


----------



## Sailormoses (May 27, 2018)

GSC FC s1 day 57


----------



## SSHZ (May 30, 2018)

First off, I'd like to tell everyone to stop raving about Ethos......the word is spreading and it's getting harder to get seeds I want.

37 days now finished on the Zsweet Inzanity, 33 to go. You can find my grow here if you look under Journals. I really wanted to do Colin OG next and had to be VERY inventive........ and got lucky to get the last 4 packs probably available anywhere. Cost me my first born, but I also somehow got some Ethos freebies as a bonus- YEAH BABY!

So, next up coming is "Colin OG"- Grateful Dawg X The White X (Sour D X Flo)

Leans to the indica side, good to very good yielding and uniform plants, 25% THC, powerful and flavorable.

Ssshhhhhh..........


----------



## Budies 101 (May 31, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> Any one grow banana hammock r1 fro ethos



Should get us a log or update here IMO. I liked BH look but went with Inzane in the membrane. I might get some GSC s1 and some Zsweet Inzanity. I was burned super hard by Dark Horse Genetics, don't know if I got lost in the mix or if they just lie to people but I got 500$ in seeds and only 2 were females but they still have very light herming. DHG said they would replace seeds (I believe it was the breeder I talked to) but they never sent anything and never replied when I asked about it. I'm a little scared to trust breeders haha.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (May 31, 2018)

I up


Budies 101 said:


> Should get us a log or update here IMO. I liked BH look but went with Inzane in the membrane. I might get some GSC s1 and some Zsweet Inzanity. I was burned super hard by Dark Horse Genetics, don't know if I got lost in the mix or if they just lie to people but I got 500$ in seeds and only 2 were females but they still have very light herming. DHG said they would replace seeds (I believe it was the breeder I talked to) but they never sent anything and never replied when I asked about it. I'm a little scared to trust breeders haha.


I up local a pick when I get home but so far they are doing good


----------



## Budies 101 (May 31, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> First off, I'd like to tell everyone to stop raving about Ethos......the word is spreading and it's getting harder to get seeds I want.
> 
> 37 days now finished on the Zsweet Inzanity, 33 to go. You can find my grow here if you look under Journals. I really wanted to do Colin OG next and had to be VERY inventive........ and got lucky to get the last 4 packs probably available anywhere. Cost me my first born, but I also somehow got some Ethos freebies as a bonus- YEAH BABY!
> 
> ...


I watch your grow log =) When my IITMB get into flower I might post a log or just a few pics in yours if you don't mind lol. I might be getting a few more packs from Ethos today, if that's the case I'd consider a consolidation of "finished" logs of Ethos grows, you know just a few pics and posts saying how you grew, what it was like or whatever the grower wants to say.


----------



## Budies 101 (May 31, 2018)

Sailormoses said:


> GSC FC s1 day 57View attachment 4142436


How are you liking that GSC s1? I was gonna buy it today but what is the "FC"? All I see is GSC s1, is that the same? Do you think it's as advertised in that it's around the 30% thc area? I grow to see to dispensaries here in Oregon, high numbers when testing helps. I want that purple so bad, I love purple =D


----------



## Budies 101 (May 31, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> I up
> 
> I up local a pick when I get home but so far they are doing good


Great =D


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2018)

Budies 101 said:


> How are you liking that GSC s1? I was gonna buy it today but what is the "FC"? All I see is GSC s1, is that the same? Do you think it's as advertised in that it's around the 30% thc area? I grow to see to dispensaries here in Oregon, high numbers when testing helps. I want that purple so bad, I love purple =D


I believe it stands for Forum Cut


----------



## Budies 101 (May 31, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I believe it stands for Forum Cut



Ah thx!


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 11, 2018)

Thumper937 said:


> ethos cookie and forum cut cookie I got pollen sacks everywhere waste of time and money I'm vegging sum CIT sunset and inzane hope these don't Hermie too they charge to much for this to b hermied



is this guy fucking high on crack? really stick with cali connection lol? really dude. those are old breeders, youll never get any of that fire if you stick with those lines.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 15, 2018)

A couple of weeks since my last post here...........figuring on chopping about 25% of the room on Monday (9 weeks) and the rest 7-10 days later. I'll again say I have never seen a hermie on an Ethos plant I grew. To remind everyone, I'm growing 23 plants of Zsweet Inzanity. Yield looks great, but probably not the highest I've ever done- we'll see soon enough. I think my Kosher Kush plants have it beat. Need to get close to 4 1/2 lbs. under 2 lights to beat it. Trichomes are 98% cloudy, 2% amber- not long now for sure. Haven't really smoked any, other than a small quick dried bud in a pipe- taste came through for sure, undefined buzz lasted a long time but surely need more time. My next crop, Ethos Member Berry seeds, arrived from SHN in 3 days. 

And anyone who thinks that Cali Connection seeds are better than Ethos stuff, well..........I'd say your fuckin nuts.

I'll post pic's up on Monday on some center cola's after they are chopped.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 16, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> A couple of weeks since my last post here...........figuring on chopping about 25% of the room on Monday (9 weeks) and the rest 7-10 days later. I'll again say I have never seen a hermie on an Ethos plant I grew. To remind everyone, I'm growing 23 plants of Zsweet Inzanity. Yield looks great, but probably not the highest I've ever done- we'll see soon enough. I think my Kosher Kush plants have it beat. Need to get close to 4 1/2 lbs. under 2 lights to beat it. Trichomes are 98% cloudy, 2% amber- not long now for sure. Haven't really smoked any, other than a small quick dried bud in a pipe- taste came through for sure, undefined buzz lasted a long time but surely need more time. My next crop, Ethos Member Berry seeds, arrived from SHN in 3 days.
> 
> And anyone who thinks that Cali Connection seeds are better than Ethos stuff, well..........I'd say your fuckin nuts.
> 
> I'll post pic's up on Monday on some center cola's after they are chopped.


Have you tried mandarin cookies? I just got a cut of it and it's grows like a beast, very resilient. Some of the pics I have seen too looked super tasty.


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 20, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> is this guy fucking high on crack? really stick with cali connection lol? really dude. those are old breeders, youll never get any of that fire if you stick with those lines.



I'm not a CC fan, but the idea that "old breeders won't have fire" is fucking absurd. Get over IG "new new" hype, and get real


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 23, 2018)

Start of week 3 banana hammock r1 looking fire


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 23, 2018)

Fire


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 24, 2018)

Just started an Ethos adventure recently, currently have the following of his in veg: Purple Zkittlez, Headband, Banana Hammock.

Yesterday I popped Citral Glue, Gorilla Glue S1, Lilac Diesel, Purple Sunset, and Colorado Chem RBx3 seeds and am eagerly awaiting signs of life.


----------



## Budies 101 (Jun 24, 2018)

A Rare Dankness said:


> Just started an Ethos adventure recently, currently have the following of his in veg: Purple Zkittlez, Headband, Banana Hammock.
> 
> Yesterday I popped Citral Glue, Gorilla Glue S1, Lilac Diesel, Purple Sunset, and Colorado Chem RBx3 seeds and am eagerly awaiting signs of life.


I have Zsweet Inzanity, Snowball s1, Cirtal Glue, Inzane in the membrane, Ethos Headband, Fourm cut s1, Sour Cheese OG and Cresend0. I wondered a lot about the Colorado chem, I have seen numbers by ethos saying 20-24% thc and others saying 30% thc... That bothered me. The Lilac Diesel looks good so I'm curious how yours turns out as well as the Headband. I told them to keep my freebie GG4 seeds, who wants to pheno hunt something that there are billions of high end cuts floating around =)


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 24, 2018)

Budies 101 said:


> I have Zsweet Inzanity, Snowball s1, Cirtal Glue, Inzane in the membrane, Ethos Headband, Fourm cut s1, Sour Cheese OG and Cresend0. I wondered a lot about the Colorado chem, I have seen numbers by ethos saying 20-24% thc and others saying 30% thc... That bothered me. The Lilac Diesel looks good so I'm curious how yours turns out as well as the Headband. I told them to keep my freebie GG4 seeds, who wants to pheno hunt something that there are billions of high end cuts floating around =)


I've been wanting to pick up Snowball at some point, that looks pretty good too, same with the Sour Cheese. I'm not sure how I feel about inzane, those number claims are decently high, the same issue you have with the col chem. I don't take outside cuts and such, only grow from magic beans: the hunt is like a love affair.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Inzane is insane but only tested at 19%


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 26, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> How did you get lilac diesel seeds? Are you talking about the extra seeds that came in the first packs of inzane?


Got them as a freebie here at the Michigan cup, they had only brought a couple of them.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 26, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> You're saying its good?


Yes really good I still have strain going


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 27, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Yeah that's a seedling starter soil. Probably root bound or unhappy root zone


 ofcourse its a seed starting soil, thats why he said he started them in that, lol. i doubt starting his seeds in fox farm light warrior had anything to do with it.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Zsweet Inzanity.......really high THC content. Only 3 days into drying, might have gotten 2.5 lbs. per light!


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

What lights are you running


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

LOL......I get this question alot. Simply, two 1000 watt HPS. Pick the right strain, grow it properly and let it finish all the way and then lights don't matter as much. I use cheap iPower bulbs (about $25 each) and iPower ballasts (less than $100 each)- but I switch the bulbs out every 2 grows or so.

EDIT: I wanted to clarify and make a point. I know a lot of growers and see a lot of east coast rooms as I also consult with start ups and problem rooms- and the biggest issue I contine to see (other than bugs/mites) is over-fertilzation. People just think more is better, and it's just the opposite. Don't follow manufacturers recommendations, it's almost always too much. I let the plants tell me when they need more (or less).


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> They can still be bought at getseedsrighthere.com. How many seeds come in ethos freebies?


I've gotten all my Ethos seeds from SeedshereNow and they don't give any freebies at all. But I have a constant 20% off code, and then pay by check (another 10% off)- so totally I get 30% off, lowering the $100 cost each down to around $70, a great deal.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Zsweet Inzanity.......really high THC content. Only 3 days into drying, might have gotten 2.5 lbs.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice I'm Running 3k on banana hammock r 1 start of 5th week it looking to be 1lb per light


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> ?


I stand corrected. If I remember correctly SHN was running a special on something i did a few crops ago (Citral Glue), and got some extra which i gave to DrGruber. The freebies were 1 of their Mandarin strains, but i never grew them. Just gave them away.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

I usually put up a pic of everything drying but haven't at this point. The Citral Glue gave me 69 oz i believe, which is 4 lbs., 4 oz. I deifintely have more drying now than before, and quite a few more large cola's, pointing me to the 5 lb mark. I'll start packaging in a week, we'll know for sure then.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> Nice I'm Running 3k on banana hammock r 1 start of 5th week it looking to be 1lb per light


I really look for yield when making my decisions, but pic's I've seen on Instagram of the B.H. look great. I think I saw Ethos will be coming out with some new strains again in the not so far off future. Member Berry is up for me next, which I'll start in just a few days- Ethos owner recently said it's his favorite strain of all of them, 28% THC and high yield- that's good enough for me. Also it has a strong tart/citrus/orange taste and smell with a strong indica buzz.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I really look for yield when making my decisions, but pic's I've seen on Instagram of the B.H. look great. I think I saw Ethos will be coming out with some new strains again in the not so far off future. Member Berry is up for me next, which I'll start in just a few days- Ethos owner recently said it's his favorite strain of all of them, 28% THC and high yield- that's good enough for me. Also it has a strong tart/citrus/orange taste and smell with a strong indica buzz.


What note u using


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Huh????


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Also, 2.5 lbs PER LIGHT, not the entire grow. I really think I got 5 lbs this crop.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

What nutrients you using


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> What nutrients you using


I use Botanicare products, Pure Blend Pro grow and bloom, along with their Cal/Mag and Hydroplex. I also use a few G.H. additives and their pH up and down. But on a low fertilizer scale, for sure- especially when doing sativa's. I do a 50/50 mix of veg/bloom thru week 6, then go to all bloom for 2 weeks, then slowly reduce down to nothing the last 7-10 days or so. I grow in Pro-Mix with added lime and perlite, 4 gallon pots. And as always, only reverse osmosis water for everything in the room.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Was the freebie like a full retail pack or just a couple seed?


Hard to remember, but it was an actual breeders pack with correct Ethos packaging. I sent the packaging to DrGruber so he could look it over. I'm pretty sure it was a 6 pack or two 3 packs, as I sent him 3 seeds and kept 3 which I started when I did the Citral Glue. But all of C.G. sprouted, so I didn't need the Mandarins anymore so I disposed of them. DrGruber grew 1-2 of them out, you can question him about it if you need more info.


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 27, 2018)

The fans on the Banana Hammock I'm running are bigger than my hands, but the plant itself is only about 10in in height. I can't wait to see what it does in flower. Same goes with the Ethos Headband, crazy noding on that one. (Pic 1 is the BH fan, pic 2 is the HB)


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 27, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I use Botanicare products, Pure Blend Pro grow and bloom, along with their Cal/Mag and Hydroplex. I also use a few G.H. additives and their pH up and down. But on a low fertilizer scale, for sure- especially when doing sativa's. I do a 50/50 mix of veg/bloom thru week 6, then go to all bloom for 2 weeks, then slowly reduce down to nothing the last 7-10 days or so. I grow in Pro-Mix with added lime and perlite, 4 gallon pots. And as always, only reverse osmosis water for everything in the room.


Thanks for the info man I appreciate it


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

A Rare Dankness said:


> The fans on the Banana Hammock I'm running are bigger than my hands, but the plant itself is only about 10in in height. I can't wait to see what it does in flower. Same goes with the Ethos Headband, crazy noding on that one. (Pic 1 is the BH fan, pic 2 is the HB)


Off to a good start.........you pinching either of them?


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

Bubblebereyxkillerqueen said:


> Thanks for the info man I appreciate it


Floralicious is the G.H. additive I couldn't remember..........


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 27, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Off to a good start.........you pinching either of them?


I'm unfamiliar with the term, is it similar to topping or fimming? If so, not just yet, though I plan on topping each soon to take as clones.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

I meant topping.........5 full days dried for the first chopped buds so I thought I'd vape a bud. It was taken from a secondary branch, but was still stinky with great resin. Under the poor lighting it almost seemed brown. Surely not a pleasant odor- it's not like dogshit but it's close. Almost nauseating actually. Everything that leaves the house stinks like it- the wife went into the office today and she could smell it on her lunchbag. LOL Broke out the Volcano, chopped the bud up and fired it up. First thing I noticed was how white and thick the inside of the bag looked. Did 3 pulls, didn't need any more. Took a 10 minute ride upwards, as the buzz was building.

My only thought was WOW. Kind of like my THC capsules but with a head high instead of the body high. Feels like my head is in a vice, being squeezed from both sides. 75% in the head, but with a very nice wave of relaxation thrown in. My eyes are 1/2 closed, from "the wife"- she says I look high. DUH!

Probably wouldn't have burned properly in a pipe or joint but the vape definitely did the trick.....A few hours later, still riding the ride.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 27, 2018)

LOL......5 1/2 hours later, I'm still quite high. It's very strong, no doubt. I already like it better than the Citral Glue, which I thought was great and still smoke regularly.


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jun 28, 2018)

I bet that Zweet is going to be some pretty good stuff once you've got it all dried and cured, I can't wait to get the Ethos gear into flower. I'm pretty stoked because all of my recent seedlings have finally popped up, so I feel as if I'll have a small range of Ethos samplings from fruity and sweet to dank and gassy. Now I just need to move some of my DVG and Exotic gear out of the way.


----------



## Sleepybud (Jun 28, 2018)

I just read a bunch of stuff early in this thread about Mandarin Sunset, but never saw the end results or a review, though I only read the first 5(or so)pages. I just put Mandarin Sunset outdoors and another indoors. They seem to be growing strong. Does anyone have anything to add about this strain? I've got 3 raised-bed boxes(4' x 4' x 2' high) outdoors for my legal limit of rec to grow. The others aren't Ethos so I won't go there, but I'd really like to hear anyones experience(s) with it.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 28, 2018)

I get a lot of my info from Instagram, where Ethos Genetics has a big presence.......you should do a search for ethosgenetics and mandarinsunset there and see what pops up. I've seen numerous good comments on the strain though, leans more to the indica side. I believe this is the strain I got as freebies and gave them to DrGruber, who grew 2 out I think. I do remember him saying he found 1 male pollen nut on 1 of the plants, but I think overall he was happy with them. You could send him a note and see if he's willing to give you more details.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 28, 2018)

I've got a mandarin cookies that is coming out great! It's sunset cross with gsc possibly the thin mints pheno. This pheno grows amazing! Real hardy, it can tolerate light and heavy feedings. Has some citrus notes to it but more cookie, doughy smells but it looks like it's going to frosty gal.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 29, 2018)

Frosty. Smell like citrus lemon with a grape bubble gum!! banana hammock r1 packing on the weight week 5 of bloom!!!


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jun 29, 2018)

Uuu


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 2, 2018)

Start of week 6 banana hammock r1


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 2, 2018)

Week 6 pheno #2 banana hammock r1


----------



## scotbot (Jul 3, 2018)

SSHZ would you share your checkout code for seedsherenow?



thanks


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 3, 2018)

scotbot said:


> SSHZ would you share your checkout code for seedsherenow?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Send me a message...........if I post it too many people will use it and it will be discontinued.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 3, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Send me a message...........


I dont know how to message u but if u would like to share with me as well would be cool!!


----------



## scotbot (Jul 4, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Send me a message...........if I post it too many people will use it and it will be discontinued.


No problem,now just figuring out how to message,lol


----------



## scotbot (Jul 4, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Send me a message...........if I post it too many people will use it and it will be discontinued.


could you message me?


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 4, 2018)

So you guys understand, if too many people start using the code- it will be removed by SeedshereNow. I am willing to share it for a few of you, but I don't want the world to have it. As long as the code remains good, you can use it on EVERY order. You need to have a certain number of posts to use messaging here I think. For those in any of the Ethos's threads, I will send it IF you message me. For those who can't message, start posting to catch up.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 4, 2018)

just grabbed a pack of the member berry i will be popping in a couple months. will definitely share when it's going and will be cruising to see how everyone else's grows if ethos gear are going.


----------



## A Rare Dankness (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't post much on here, mostly just lurk- but was interested in the ethos stuff so I had to join the convo. I went to send a PM and such but it wouldn't let me, not for your code, but to let you know that while I don't post much here I do post a bit on IG, mostly related to my small garden. I just didnt want to post my Tag and have a bunch of random invites because I'm a bit of a recluse.


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 5, 2018)

You won't get many, if any, invites here on RIU.....it just doesn't happen. You also need a minimum of post to send a PM I believe, maybe 25 or 50. Easiest thing here to do is not log on, just look around- but the pic's won't be as large, that's the only negative.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking great


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Going to be resiny, for sure. Weight though, looks suspect. LOL


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 9, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> So you guys understand, if too many people start using the code- it will be removed by SeedshereNow. I am willing to share it for a few of you, but I don't want the world to have it. As long as the code remains good, you can use it on EVERY order. You need to have a certain number of posts to use messaging here I think. For those in any of the Ethos's threads, I will send it IF you message me. For those who can't message, start posting to catch up.


Messaging you isn't possible. I have enough posts but you're profile is set to private.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 46 banana hammock r1


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Bhr1 packing on the weight


----------



## scotbot (Jul 13, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> So you guys understand, if too many people start using the code- it will be removed by SeedshereNow. I am willing to share it for a few of you, but I don't want the world to have it. As long as the code remains good, you can use it on EVERY order. You need to have a certain number of posts to use messaging here I think. For those in any of the Ethos's threads, I will send it IF you message me. For those who can't message, start posting to catch up.


You can't use this code but once anyway like most codes. thanks again
try this code ADS420. It will get you 10% off just once.


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Wrong Scotbot.......I emailed you over at at THCFarmer on how to continue to use it over and over. Sometimes you need to just step out of the box.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Messaging you isn't possible. I have enough posts but you're profile is set to private.


That's what I was gonna suggest, dude doesn't allow messages, that's why he doesn't get invites and such. 

Plenty of cool cats here on Riu.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 16, 2018)

I figured it out just ordered a pack got 35 % off only paid 74$ total


----------



## Aurora tech (Jul 23, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> So you guys understand, if too many people start using the code- it will be removed by SeedshereNow. I am willing to share it for a few of you, but I don't want the world to have it. As long as the code remains good, you can use it on EVERY order. You need to have a certain number of posts to use messaging here I think. For those in any of the Ethos's threads, I will send it IF you message me. For those who can't message, start posting to catch up.


----------



## Aurora tech (Jul 23, 2018)

Just jumped on the ethos ride not sure what to expect I’ve heard lots of negative but also lots of positive been reading up on your results with ethos and it looks like your just like me your outlook is positive even if you have some fire but I’ve just popped pack of insanity, citral glue,and and inzane and all are doing well but it’s only been couple weeks the citral glue R1 was first to pop and is growing like beasts threw them in paper towel and all citral was out in a day with nice taproots the others took couple days but all popped 100% germ now nutrients are my question this is my first with ethos thought I’d give em a shot but do they like it on the stronger side or are they light feeders? Got 1200watts LED per six plants got three sets one setup for each strain everything has gone good till now fingers crossed lol any info or little tricks you’ve learned about ethos on your journey would greatly be appreciated I’m just across the border in good ol’ Canada I’ve got few strains outside doing very well ultimate purple, brainstorm,bc kush,god bud,purple star,OG18,deep purple,blueberry DJ short cut,they are growing like beasts my OG18’s are about 7 to 10 ft already about half are showing bud now and the purple stars look like they’re half finished 3 ft colas bout thick as my wrist! Thx for any info


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 23, 2018)

Ended up with a little over 4lbs on 3k hps banana hammock r1


----------



## IIReignManII (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm looking for a heavy yielding indica dominant / hybrid that doesnt grow too tall...I've got about 80 inches of height space in my tents which has to factor in lights and pots


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Jul 23, 2018)

Banana hammock stayed pretty short for me


----------



## scotbot (Jul 30, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Wrong Scotbot.......I emailed you over at at THCFarmer on how to continue to use it over and over. Sometimes you need to just step out of the box.


 Wrong? Everything I posted is correct. You can only use the code once. Which is how it was meant to be used  Also ,I posted that before your email at THC. 
How you use it is what would get the code pulled. You act Like you had a inside secret code that nobody else has, lol

The codes are meant to be used just once.


----------



## Goldengoo420 (Aug 5, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I've gotten all my Ethos seeds from SeedshereNow and they don't give any freebies at all. But I have a constant 20% off code, and then pay by check (another 10% off)- so totally I get 30% off, lowering the $100 cost each down to around $70, a great deal.


How about those code tricks?


----------



## Bestg4202 (Aug 22, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> same nug under different lighting. harambe #3 day 60
> View attachment 4117113 View attachment 4117114 View attachment 4117115


Y
How was the smoke with this? Cuz it looks kinda fox tailed out...I might just be trippin tho so I thought I'd double check how she smoked if you got the time do drop a line I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Dailypunch21 (Aug 29, 2018)

Running snowball right now and just hit week 4 and it’s throwing quite a bit of nanners


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 27, 2018)

Last week in flowering with the Member Berry and not 1 nanner in site. You just need to choose the right strain, as some do and some don't.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

they announced they had a bunch of gelato crosses that had been tested, and none of them passed. So the won't be released. Didnt' say the actual crosses


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone hear what strains are in the Inzane in the Membrane? I have 3 going right now. Really nice and beastly. Looks like two of them will go 9wks and the other one 10-11. It's a heavy Sativa leaning monster!


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 28, 2018)

The genetics were posted on Instagram under the EthosGenetics thread some time back. It's very similar to the Zsweet Inzanity, other than the Durban Poison. So, it has Citral Skunk, Mandarin and Gorilla Glue in it. I may be missing something else too.

Again the issue with the Inzane Membrane is the reported low THC levels in the finished plants. As I reported in another thread, last Thurs night during a poker game someone showed me an actual THC analysis of the strain and it tested out at 19.8% THC. Ethos claimed 30%-35%. He's an accomplished grower. I also read somewhere else they were disappointed with the results, even though the plants looked great.

You can also tell something is going on with it as Ethos made incredible claims about it and thought it was a definite cup winner. Then the bottom fell out (crops were finished) and the buzz ended.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 28, 2018)

8 Pillow Factory got wet yesterday.


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 29, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> The genetics were posted on Instagram under the EthosGenetics thread some time back. It's very similar to the Zsweet Inzanity, other than the Durban Poison. So, it has Citral Skunk, Mandarin and Gorilla Glue in it. I may be missing something else too.
> 
> Again the issue with the Inzane Membrane is the reported low THC levels in the finished plants. As I reported in another thread, last Thurs night during a poker game someone showed me an actual THC analysis of the strain and it tested out at 19.8% THC. Ethos claimed 30%-35%. He's an accomplished grower. I also read somewhere else they were disappointed with the results, even though the plants looked great.
> 
> You can also tell something is going on with it as Ethos made incredible claims about it and thought it was a definite cup winner. Then the bottom fell out (crops were finished) and the buzz ended.


 Hey Thx! I'm pretty newbie to the game. No testing for me. Just trying to get the best out of beans and soil. I have them growing next to three CVS Pure Animal's. The Inzane have huge colas. Sweet and pissy at 6wks.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 29, 2018)

Like Zsweet Inzanity, they are both huge yielders. I got 66 oz. under 2 lights, which is quite good for my setup.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

The newer gear they are showing on IG looks pretty good


----------



## Ltcgrower (Sep 29, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> The genetics were posted on Instagram under the EthosGenetics thread some time back. It's very similar to the Zsweet Inzanity, other than the Durban Poison. So, it has Citral Skunk, Mandarin and Gorilla Glue in it. I may be missing something else too.
> 
> Again the issue with the Inzane Membrane is the reported low THC levels in the finished plants. As I reported in another thread, last Thurs night during a poker game someone showed me an actual THC analysis of the strain and it tested out at 19.8% THC. Ethos claimed 30%-35%. He's an accomplished grower. I also read somewhere else they were disappointed with the results, even though the plants looked great.
> 
> You can also tell something is going on with it as Ethos made incredible claims about it and thought it was a definite cup winner. Then the bottom fell out (crops were finished) and the buzz ended.


I’ve got a pack of inzane that should be delivered Monday. I’m really disappointed to read this, but I’m looking to order more Ethos today. What would be the one strain you would recommend by Ethos? I’m thinking the Zweet Insanity, but I would appreciate any insight. Growing indoors in ebb and flow under qb’s with co2 running lights at @ 66 watts per sq ft. Perpetual grow with three separate tents and a clone/propagation closet.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Lilac Diesel
Lilac Cookies, got some goodies coming up


----------



## mjw42 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> I’ve got a pack of inzane that should be delivered Monday. I’m really disappointed to read this, but I’m looking to order more Ethos today. What would be the one strain you would recommend by Ethos? I’m thinking the Zweet Insanity, but I would appreciate any insight. Growing indoors in ebb and flow under qb’s with co2 running lights at @ 66 watts per sq ft. Perpetual grow with three separate tents and a clone/propagation closet.


I think you will like the Inzane based on what I'm seeing(and smelling) with mine. Even if you don't hit the advertised THC% which I thought was suspect anyway. Mine did a 2:1 stretch and just keep filling in. I have three going of which two are a little bushier and tighter nodes. Sweet and skunky. The other one is a thin leafed monster and pure citrus so [email protected] Very few leafs and stacking like a mofo.


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 30, 2018)

Choice of strain depends on many things.........I look for yield first, then overall quality (high THC), flowering time and then a tie between height and whether it's a sativa, indica or hybrid since I trade off every other grow.

The best strain I've grown so far, out of 5, from Ethos hands down is Zsweet Inzanity. I'm in my last week of their Member Berry, and it also looks great- it's also Ethos owner Colin's favorite strain. Next choice would be their Citral Glue. All of my grows are detailed on RIU, if you want a lot of detail on each. I've already purchased their newest strain Chem OG, and that will be started in about 10 days.

You have to be very careful as many of their strains will throw off nanners, some very minor and some quite heavily. I should mention I only do fem's, as they offer both in their line of seeds.

Lastly, as I've clearly said in my Zsweet Inzanity grow, this is great pot. It's one of the few strains I've grown over 30+ years that hits many high marks ion numerous categories. Considering yield and high THC levels alone, it's a great grow. Then add in ease of growth, reasonable flowering time, 100% germination, etc.......and I'll add in all the great reviews and comments from everyone who has tried or owned it- it's a no brainer. My only negative would be flavor, as it's just like every Gorilla Glue #4 strain I've ever done.

And yes, Ethos has mentioned another release of new stuff in a month or so...........


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 30, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> The genetics were posted on Instagram under the EthosGenetics thread some time back. It's very similar to the Zsweet Inzanity, other than the Durban Poison. So, it has Citral Skunk, Mandarin and Gorilla Glue in it. I may be missing something else too.
> 
> Again the issue with the Inzane Membrane is the reported low THC levels in the finished plants. As I reported in another thread, last Thurs night during a poker game someone showed me an actual THC analysis of the strain and it tested out at 19.8% THC. Ethos claimed 30%-35%. He's an accomplished grower. I also read somewhere else they were disappointed with the results, even though the plants looked great.
> 
> You can also tell something is going on with it as Ethos made incredible claims about it and thought it was a definite cup winner. Then the bottom fell out (crops were finished) and the buzz ended.


I knew that was BS the second I read it. He said he "Personally Guaranteed" they would all test over 30% THC and over 4% terps and would sweep every sativa cup for the next few years.


----------



## Ltcgrower (Sep 30, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Choice of strain depends on many things.........I look for yield first, then overall quality (high THC), flowering time and then a tie between height and whether it's a sativa, indica or hybrid since I trade off every other grow.
> 
> The best strain I've grown so far, out of 5, from Ethos hands down is Zsweet Inzanity. I'm in my last week of their Member Berry, and it also looks great- it's also Ethos owner Colin's favorite strain. Next choice would be their Citral Glue. All of my grows are detailed on RIU, if you want a lot of detail on each. I've already purchased their newest strain Chem OG, and that will be started in about 10 days.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. I just ordered a pack of ZI and a pack of citral glue. Going to be hunting for about 6 good mothers to feed my perpetual grow.


----------



## SSHZ (Oct 2, 2018)

Member Berry, cutting them this week. Appears to be a winner. As with all seed company's, you need to do your research before choosing a strain.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

some place get seeds right herre has ethos freebies and what a list if you buy a pack.

RKS s1's
ethos kush ibl and some others


----------



## mjw42 (Oct 4, 2018)

Speaking of Seeds Right Here. They have *Inzane in the Membrane* listed as .....

[(Super Lemon Haze x Forbidden Fruit) x Ghost Train Haze] x Citral Glue

To answer a question I had posted a few days ago. Cheers!


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 20, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> Member Berry, cutting them this week. Appears to be a winner. As with all seed company's, you need to do your research before choosing a strain.
> 
> View attachment 4209241


looks good. i am popping these next so it's nice to see another nice picture of it. how does it smell?


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 29, 2018)

Budies 101 said:


> I have Zsweet Inzanity, Snowball s1, Cirtal Glue, Inzane in the membrane, Ethos Headband, Fourm cut s1, Sour Cheese OG and Cresend0. I wondered a lot about the Colorado chem, I have seen numbers by ethos saying 20-24% thc and others saying 30% thc... That bothered me. The Lilac Diesel looks good so I'm curious how yours turns out as well as the Headband. I told them to keep my freebie GG4 seeds, who wants to pheno hunt something that there are billions of high end cuts floating around =)


Did u run them snowball s1 seeds yet ? Was wondering if it was worth getting or not


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 29, 2018)

My pheno of Sour Sunset ! 
Soooooo Terpy


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 6, 2018)

I have mixed feelings about my Member Berry........not the most potent stuff, but good yield, and super sour smell. People like it, personally I want more sativa in my smoke.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 7, 2018)

Don’t usually buy feminized genetics but been wanting to try out Ethos. Anyone know what RBx means? I’m guessing it means “reversed back cross”.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 7, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Don’t usually buy feminized genetics but been wanting to try out Ethos. Anyone know what RBx means? I’m guessing it means “reversed back cross”.


Yup. 
Uses R instead of S 
Reverse / Selfed = same thing


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup.
> Uses R instead of S
> Reverse / Selfed = same thing


Roger that’s what I thought, thank you. The Ethos Cookie Box Drop looks super dank. All the strains at 30%THC.


----------



## Bubblebereyxkillerqueen (Nov 7, 2018)

Said banana hammock r1 test at 25% plus but I only got 17%


----------



## EthosRipOFF (Nov 12, 2018)

I got fucked by ethos. Meet them at Cannabis cup and I spoke with them for a good twenty minutes. I kept saying, "I can not having any seed in my weed" So I ended up buying member berry on their recommendation and they gave me 6 free Citral Glue seeds. Now I never grow freebies, generally, because I will only have one or two. But being impressed with Ethos "alpha fem" technology I deiced to grow the Citral Glue also. ( _Citral Glue seeded *** ounces of my medicine!_ )

I then had to trow away 4 large CG plants costing another *** ounces? I contacted Ethos and this is what they had to say...

Adrian Turner from ethos - " Thanks for reaching out with your issue. The Gorilla Glue #4 uses Chem sis, as part of her makeup. The Chem line is notorious for spitting out a nanner or two on the bottom two branches around day 14 of flower, where higher levels of GA3 tend to settle. What I suspect happened is the Citral Glue seeds you popped leaned heavy towards the glue side and even more, the glue was expressing that Chem nature. Nanners popped about day 14 and now there are seeds."

I would stay far away from ETHOS seeds unless you want seeds! After reading some of these post I had to sign up and let people know my experience.

ETHOS IS KNOWINGLY GIVING OUT SEEDS THAT HAVE A GOOD CHANE OF HERMES.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 26, 2018)

dude10 gets you 10% off at seedsherenow


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

smoked some ethos og I think while back, good and strong, kinda energy og to me, but og.


----------



## sloatthritter (Nov 28, 2018)

Does mandarin sunset have a tendency to herm? I just put a couple in solo cups, but I'm concerned.

I know Cookies crosses have tendencies, but I'm just not educated enough about Mandarin Sunset.

What might be ethos' most resilient strain?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 28, 2018)

Well I hope not...


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 28, 2018)

Just did a round that had 3 Inzane ITMB that were huge and no nutz fwiw. All were similar GG pneno leaning with some citrus.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 28, 2018)

EthosRipOFF said:


> I got fucked by ethos. Meet them at Cannabis cup and I spoke with them for a good twenty minutes. I kept saying, "I can not having any seed in my weed" So I ended up buying member berry on their recommendation and they gave me 6 free Citral Glue seeds. Now I never grow freebies, generally, because I will only have one or two. But being impressed with Ethos "alpha fem" technology I deiced to grow the Citral Glue also. ( _Citral Glue seeded *** ounces of my medicine!_ )
> 
> I then had to trow away 4 large CG plants costing another *** ounces? I contacted Ethos and this is what they had to say...
> 
> ...


No offense bro but that is an uneducated statement. Do you even know where the gorilla glue came from?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2018)

too many good reports of their gear, in too many places. What everyone else says, prolly grower error.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 29, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/lovin_in_her_eyes/
Check out this gal's gallery. Man, she can grow!
Mostly Ethos fem's and she doesn't mention any herming that I see.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 29, 2018)

sloatthritter said:


> Does mandarin sunset have a tendency to herm? I just put a couple in solo cups, but I'm concerned.
> 
> I know Cookies crosses have tendencies, but I'm just not educated enough about Mandarin Sunset.
> 
> What might be ethos' most resilient strain?


Mandarin Sunset is Herojuana x Orange Skunk so no cookies in it...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2018)

Just dropped some Headband and Zsweet in to soak.

Read the whole thread, so sorry for people that get some balls but I have a little news flash: quite a few of my keepers I had to dial in, got a few balls first run, dealt with them and dialled them in.

Shit I still get a nanner or two on some really picky girls. But seriously its just pick the node and blast with light and should be good from there on


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 10, 2018)

Well fuck Ethos haha. Got these super weak little helmet heads gonna picture them at 2 days above soil. So I message Ethos Colin (Ethos Colon), comment on a pic to please check DMs, get this response. What a cunt. Fuck Ethos. Dickhead doesnt even think to check his other account. Checked the post from my second insta page and there he is going on about how I am not a real customer because I never DMd him. Worst is in his response to me on the thread he says he cant read or see DMs. Liar. What a douche. Should go back to fucking prison


----------



## BoiseShortz (Dec 11, 2018)

Ordered some crescendo rbxv2 for next year's outdoor\greenhouse will be popping in feb.
Anybody do the Mandarin cookies or crescendo r1, outdoor, last year?
I'm pretty excited, might use one as a mother for a breeding project.


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 11, 2018)

yeah and we that grow autos are idiots..Never had any mephisto herm. on me..or dinafem.. but those are trash companies anyway..right?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> yeah and we that grow autos are idiots..Never had any mephisto herm. on me..or dinafem.. but those are trash companies anyway..right?


Lol

Grow enough of them and you will.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 11, 2018)

who the fuck grows auto's? not one awesome grower recommends them. i see auto's have come a long ways in recent years but the buzz just cannot be there, especially longevity wise.


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 11, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well fuck Ethos haha. Got these super weak little helmet heads gonna picture them at 2 days above soil. So I message Ethos Colin (Ethos Colon), comment on a pic to please check DMs, get this response. What a cunt. Fuck Ethos. Dickhead doesnt even think to check his other account. Checked the post from my second insta page and there he is going on about how I am not a real customer because I never DMd him. Worst is in his response to me on the thread he says he cant read or see DMs. Liar. What a douche. Should go back to fucking prison View attachment 4246892View attachment 4246893


Did you see the post on Instagram where he was threatening another breeder he had made a side deal with and was going to call the cops on him and shit? I cant remember the breeder but I'd never give a cent to this scumbag.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 11, 2018)

I think you got the story mixed up. Ethos was given a Bruce Banner cutting to work with and Dark Horse Genetics threatened Ethos so Ethos posted he would give the 2000 packs away for free at the upcoming shows, instead of selling them. Dark Horse said if he saw any packs on the show table he would steal them and they got into it a bit. The seed business has become very cut-throat the last few years- an indication of how much money (and time) is wrapped up into creating strains.

So to be clear, Dark Horse threatened Ethos, not the other way around.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Next up for me.........


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 11, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I think you got the story mixed up. Ethos was given a Bruce Banner cutting to work with and Dark Horse Genetics threatened Ethos so Ethos posted he would give the 2000 packs away for free at the upcoming shows, instead of selling them. Dark Horse said if he saw any packs on the show table he would steal them and they got into it a bit. The seed business has become very cut-throat the last few years- an indication of how much money (and time) is wrapped up into creating strains.
> 
> So to be clear, Dark Horse threatened Ethos, not the other way around.


Uh he posted the screenshots, he definitely threatened him.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ll re-read the Instagram posts and include a link to it all tomorrow, but my take was a bit different.


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol
> 
> Grow enough of them and you will.


I have small tent 1m2, and I usually do autoflowers. Never had any herm..
@Velvet Elvis 
"not one awesome grower recommends them" where can I get that List of those awesome growers please?? 
If I understand correctly half of growers do only clones.. And you cant clone autos... 
I'm a shitty grower, but I would put my money that any really good grower can match his autos with 80% of photo.P stuff..
And I dont understand that longevity thing..Would you explain to me?? I'm just curious..


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 12, 2018)

Citral Glue not the best yeilder but she is potent and beautiful.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 12, 2018)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3702540 View attachment 3702541


nice series of posts man. some serious fire in those pics. you're gonna be in trouble if it smokes like it looks


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 12, 2018)

Good blend of head and body but still functional lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I think you got the story mixed up. Ethos was given a Bruce Banner cutting to work with and Dark Horse Genetics threatened Ethos so Ethos posted he would give the 2000 packs away for free at the upcoming shows, instead of selling them. Dark Horse said if he saw any packs on the show table he would steal them and they got into it a bit. The seed business has become very cut-throat the last few years- an indication of how much money (and time) is wrapped up into creating strains.
> 
> So to be clear, Dark Horse threatened Ethos, not the other way around.


Ethos is the kind of person to call a client a cunt as an introduction. On further investigation I can vouch for the fact his criminal record is not for drug busts Mmmmkay. Looking at his character, dude, wake up and pull Ethos’ cock out your ass for a second here. He is a low down piece of shit that I wont be surprised actually buys in genetics under non disclosure / exclusivity agreements, he spends too much time online to actually WORK.

I ripped him and his distributor here in South Africa a new fucking asshole, WRECKED their rep with TRUTH motherfucker, screen shots, and I am only getting started, gonna sue the distributor for my cash back plus legal expenses.

Welcome to legal weed bitches. Consumer laws gonna fucking WHIP your asses in my country.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2018)

Its all fine and well till you piss into a small yet intense pond. Enemies made and all that shit but yeah got his distro moaning at me already and this shit aint stopping till I have my money back. Thats what you get for calling me a cunt for no reason and selling me the worst performing shite beans I ever saw. If you think Ethos is good, I fucking pity you.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 12, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ethos is the kind of person to call a client a cunt as an introduction. On further investigation I can vouch for the fact his criminal record is not for drug busts Mmmmkay. Looking at his character, dude, wake up and pull Ethos’ cock out your ass for a second here. He is a low down piece of shit that I wont be surprised actually buys in genetics under non disclosure / exclusivity agreements, he spends too much time online to actually WORK.
> 
> I ripped him and his distributor here in South Africa a new fucking asshole, WRECKED their rep with TRUTH motherfucker, screen shots, and I am only getting started, gonna sue the distributor for my cash back plus legal expenses.
> 
> Welcome to legal weed bitches. Consumer laws gonna fucking WHIP your asses in my country.


MH, glad for Ethos there's an ocean between you them! Writing was on the wall regarding their cuntstomer services a fair while back. ( and I still bought Z.I.) Ethos is gonna be one to watch next year with their high claims & gangsta communication strategy. Your rightly pissed if they caused you loss of earning but dudes on here didn't sell ya the shit beans. Most have had very good results.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Dec 12, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Its all fine and well till you piss into a small yet intense pond. Enemies made and all that shit but yeah got his distro moaning at me already and this shit aint stopping till I have my money back. Thats what you get for calling me a cunt for no reason and selling me the worst performing shite beans I ever saw. If you think Ethos is good, I fucking pity you.


how many seeds did you run of his??


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve had excellent results with Ethos’s beans, look at some of my grows on here. I’ve seen great grows of his stuff in Denver, large scale all grown from cuttings. But I’ve also seen entire crops ruined from hermies. So, as I’ve said all along- choose wisely young skywalker.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> how many seeds did you run of his??


To call what they do “running” is bit of a joke. Dropped 2 packs, and actually just for fun I have dropped some seeds I made that I know are sub standard and 2 PM infected almost dead clones into veg along with them. Bet Ethos cant beat a pollen chuck or PM infected clones even with a head start. Gonna journal it too. Title: Fresh Ethos Seeds VS half dead plants and amateur pollen chuck.


Skidmarx said:


> MH, glad for Ethos there's an ocean between you them! Writing was on the wall regarding their cuntstomer services a fair while back. ( and I still bought Z.I.) Ethos is gonna be one to watch next year with their high claims & gangsta communication strategy. Your rightly pissed if they caused you loss of earning but dudes on here didn't sell ya the shit beans. Most have had very good results.


Lol fair enough fair enough, but inly question here is good results compared to good gear or what they were growing before?... Anyhow dude that ocean might not be a problem for me its his addy that is haha.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2018)

I also bought cresindo with my pack of citral glu. Only like 1 of 6 popped. I called shn they replaced them with memember og. They all popped but imo nothing in the pack met my idea of what a keeper should be. The citral glu was fire tho.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2018)

It’s almost been a year, where’s all the Sativa cups that have been swept up?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2018)

chop day citral glue. cant wait to smoke.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 13, 2018)

The Inzane in the Membrane was a total bust. I mentioned in some thread that I saw a THC report of the Membrane and it was ridiculously low, but I can't off hand remember the exact THC number- maybe the high teens. The pre-release buzz sure ended quick on that one, no doubt about it- as soon as a couple complete grows of it were completed. BUT, the Zsweet Inzanity, released the same time, was friggin GREAT. Everyone loved it, and I currently have a lb saved for my personal use over the next year or so. It's easily the best thing I've done from Ethos, without question. Ethos made an offer to anyone who won a cup with the Membrane- he'd give them 100 packs of seeds. LOL

Add on: I do remember seeing someone mention one of the Membrane pheno's was a killer hazey smoke- the best of the lot. Unfortunately, it's a very rare pheno and not readily seen. I think they took it 13-14 weeks into flowering for a full finish.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2018)

Got 2 beans up out of 2 packs. Seriously just took fresh cuts today and they will be waaaaaaay more worth my time to run. Headband looks 3 days old at 2 weeks. Zsweet Insanity kinda faring the same. So much hype, so little to stand behind it. Weaaaaaaak.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> It’s almost been a year, where’s all the Sativa cups that have been swept up?
> 
> View attachment 4248558


NONE of his claims are even close on any of his types. None of them. Seen so many tests and nothing so far has hit 25 percent. And never mind 1.5 GPW


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 18, 2018)

First off, Colin's weight claims have been on the mark. Everything I've grown that he rated a "heavy" yielder has yielded over 2 lbs. per light. Not one complaint regarding weight from any strain I've done. Some strains put off some nanners, there's no doubting that. I do a thorough search of every strain before I buy it, and I just stay away from things that tend to hermie beyond norms. A thorough plant search during the 3rd-4th week of flowering will enable you to nip things early too- some people are just lazy I guess.

Overall quality has been a bit more hit and miss, but I haven't been unhappy with anything. The Member Berry could have been a bit stronger, but it's still a skunky sour smoke and well worth the grow. The Zsweet Inzanity and Citral Glue turned out great, PERIOD. The Chem OG also appears to be a winner, by the looks and smell of things- time will tell.

It appears some of you got an ax to grind, which is fine. But there are always two sides of each story. I post my grow, start to finish, to let people make up their own minds. You guys, on the other hand, spout second hand knowledge, and claim this and that. It may all be true, all I care about are THE FINAL RESULTS.

Lastly, every friggin seed breeder I've ever used talks their stuff up.....and almost all fall short. It's the nature of the beast. They are in it to make money, not friends. But for sure, he's better than most out there and that comes from 30+ years of experience.

Add on.....I wanted to also mention one of my people had a THC test ran on the Zsweet Inzanity and it came back 29.1% THC (from my memory). Not 30% THC, but close enough.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> First off, Colin's weight claims have been on the mark. Everything I've grown that he rated a "heavy" yielder has yielded over 2 lbs. per light. Not one complaint regarding weight from any strain I've done. Some strains put off some nanners, there's no doubting that. I do a thorough search of every strain before I buy it, and I just stay away from things that tend to hermie beyond norms. A thorough plant search during the 3rd-4th week of flowering will enable you to nip things early too- some people are just lazy I guess.
> 
> Overall quality has been a bit more hit and miss, but I haven't been unhappy with anything. The Member Berry could have been a bit stronger, but it's still a skunky sour smoke and well worth the grow. The Zsweet Inzanity and Citral Glue turned out great, PERIOD. The Chem OG also appears to be a winner, by the looks and smell of things- time will tell.
> 
> ...


Get ready to put MH on the ignore list, lol. 

I have yet to grow any ethos but I have smoked some grown by a local rec shop and their citral Flo was fucking jamming. A real nice flavor and a decent high for rec bud. I'll eventually grow something of his I'm sure.

Personally I don't blamed a breeder for seeds not popping, life is too short, I just move on to the next ones. It was most likely the seed vendor who stored the seeds in a bad environment or sitting in a hot ass mail processing room or mail truck.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 18, 2018)

I like to hear what everybody has to say. I actually don't doubt anything he's said. I've heard other stuff too over the last 6 months or so. But I hear bad stuff about 80% of the breeders who have been around for at least a few years.

I've also forgot to mention I think I'm at 99% of his seeds germinating. I sometimes buy an extra pack just in case I need a few more but have been giving most of my extras away lately. And, I usually buy them when first released to make sure they are fresh.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2018)

I really like my citral glue, skunk and lime fuel. Just kicks u in the head and last for 2 plus hours. Great bag appeal.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2018)

Also these people bitchin and moaning about hermies or seeds not poppin ect...
I popped a pack and found this one and had a couple male parts early on never happened again. Fire is worth the risk. One mother is worth 20 shit ones. Same with everything in my garden, i had to find my keepers.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 23, 2018)

After the Zsweet Inzanity, the Citral Glue was my 2nd favorite Ethos strain. You have to be careful though, a couple of the plants threw off some pollen. Otherwise,


----------



## smokebros (Dec 29, 2018)

Just put an order in for Crescendo RBX1, definitely looking forward to trying out Ethos.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 13, 2019)

here is my lone member berry from seed.

really nice plant that likes being topped and grows vigorously. really strong branching so i am leaving more on the bottom than usual to see what she can do.

flowering this coming week i am thinking.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> https://www.instagram.com/lovin_in_her_eyes/
> Check out this gal's gallery. Man, she can grow!
> Mostly Ethos fem's and she doesn't mention any herming that I see.


Check her run if apple rock candy from alien. Omfg. Astonishing. I been following her for awhile now. She can def hold her own in a garden.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I have small tent 1m2, and I usually do autoflowers. Never had any herm..
> @Velvet Elvis
> "not one awesome grower recommends them" where can I get that List of those awesome growers please??
> If I understand correctly half of growers do only clones.. And you cant clone autos...
> ...


Autos will absolutely clone. If taken before they transition to flower. I've done it.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

memberberry hulking out on day 4 since flip. nice thick stem on this plant.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jan 28, 2019)

Has anyone tried grandpas stash?


----------



## Labrador weed (Jan 29, 2019)

Also has anyone tried getseedsrighhere.com ?
They have ethos but They also do freebies which I don’t think they do at seedsherenow
Everything’s the same price actually seeds here now is more expensive without the 15% off coupon but no freebies. 
Freebies are important to me especially if they’re more Ethosseeds like getseedsrighhere claims. 
Also when I go to ethos website and click buy seeds it takes me too getseedsrighthere


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi LW, 
Here in the UK only 1 seedbank sells Ethos seeds. I understand Ethos only let their seeds go to a small number of seedbanks. Any site you get redirected to would be affiliated with Ethos. When it comes to choosing from gsrh & shn pick the one with the best reputation for communication. I would forego freebies & discount for peace of mind.


----------



## IIReignManII (Feb 4, 2019)

For what its worth...4/4 of my Glittlez R1 seeds popped and are doing fantastic. I've got the Rawtton, Inzane, Zweet, and Temple Kush to choose from for my next run. I think I might to one Zweet and one Rawtton


----------



## IIReignManII (Feb 4, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Also has anyone tried getseedsrighhere.com ?
> They have ethos but They also do freebies which I don’t think they do at seedsherenow
> Everything’s the same price actually seeds here now is more expensive without the 15% off coupon but no freebies.
> Freebies are important to me especially if they’re more Ethosseeds like getseedsrighhere claims.
> Also when I go to ethos website and click buy seeds it takes me too getseedsrighthere


The guy that runs that site is fantastic...he will take care of you...he gets his seeds direct from Colin and is one of his main plugs


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 4, 2019)

IIReignManII said:


> For what its worth...4/4 of my Glittlez R1 seeds popped and are doing fantastic. I've got the Rawtton, Inzane, Zweet, and Temple Kush to choose from for my next run. I think I might to one Zweet and one Rawtton


Thats some spread!! Some serious seed envy welling up inzide me! Also which of the 2 banks where you referring to? Cheers


----------



## IIReignManII (Feb 4, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Thats some spread!! Some serious seed envy welling up inzide me! Also which of the 2 banks where you referring to? Cheers


Getseedsrighthere


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 7, 2019)

The frequency of the new ethos seed drops is making it easy NOT to impulse buy. No sooner do I think...Ohh that's the one! Then they do another drop!


----------



## R Burns (Feb 7, 2019)

Mandarin Sunset wk 4


----------



## R Burns (Feb 7, 2019)

Also Mandarin Sunset


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 7, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Mandarin Sunset wk 4
> View attachment 4278032





R Burns said:


> Mandarin Sunset wk 4
> View attachment 4278032


Hi R, great looking girl. I've been wanting a herojauna cross for a while, how has this girl been? Did you top? Is she sensitive to anything? Thanks either way


----------



## R Burns (Feb 7, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Hi R, great looking girl. I've been wanting a herojauna cross for a while, how has this girl been? Did you top? Is she sensitive to anything? Thanks either way


Thanks! Pretty solid, especiallly for fem seeds. This was grown in really low humidity. Some signs of that in veg, but didn't hurt her much. Was topped a couple times and some lst. Responded well to both. Overall, was a good experience. Obviously, I can't speak on the finished product yet. But should be a good yield, frost came on pretty early. Got a nice earthy, cantaloupe smell to it. I'll get some nug pics over here when its ready!


----------



## IIReignManII (Feb 7, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Thanks! Pretty solid, especiallly for fem seeds. This was grown in really low humidity. Some signs of that in veg, but didn't hurt her much. Was topped a couple times and some lst. Responded well to both. Overall, was a good experience. Obviously, I can't speak on the finished product yet. But should be a good yield, frost came on pretty early. Got a nice earthy, cantaloupe smell to it. I'll get some nug pics over here when its ready!


I really want to get my hands on the Mandarin Cookies and the Lilac Diesel


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anybody ran the Ethos Mandarin Jack or the Ethos Headband???

I'm looking to buy my first pack of Fem's and From researching and following along on grow journals Ethos looks Fire. If nobody has ran those can you guys list your favorite Ethos strains??


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

If no one has try thcfarmer few pages over there. Good luck buddy. Only just running zweet inzanity now. In case you have not...check out Sshz's diaries here in RIU he's done a bunch and keeps primo journals.
Citral glue
Z.I.
Member berry
His Current is Apex


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> If no one has try thcfarmer few pages over there. Good luck buddy. Only just running zweet inzanity now. In case you have not...check out Sshz's diaries here in RIU he's done a bunch and keeps primo journals.
> Citral glue
> Z.I.
> Member berry
> His Current is Apex


Ya Sshz's journals are the reason I'm going with Ethos. I'm tired of getting Males and Ethos looks to have some great Fems


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

Alright Nutz give everyone a feel for what your after. give a list of what you fancy:
Indoor/outdoor
Short or tall plant
Yeild or potency or flavour
Your experience so far
Indica/sativa
Gas or citrus
Mandarin Jack & Headband are both older stock. You might want to haggle for a discount code from any seed bank given then number of fresh beans in circulation.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

I grow indoor under Qb's I'm looking for a strain that puts out huge colas and stable that wont hermie. If those are older strains, then what are some good new strains?


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

Potency and flavor is the main things I'm looking for then yeild. I have alot of head room so a tall plants would be perfect.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm running ZI and slurricane. The delicate slurri makes me so greatfull I'm running the ZI for stability and yield. My ppms have crept up to 1100 and not a burnt tip in sight on two occasions my timer has farrked up twice (not me!) And again every check shows no intersex traits. My one problem is I flipped on week four fearing massive stretch but they didn't only 2 1/2 x but Ill get a yield close to my ami haze and if the potency is there for 4 wk veg...well ethos can just have my sort code & acc. Number.

I ain't knocking Man Jk & H/b both have solid genetics and I nearly pulled trigger on Hb rather than ZI but the threat of chem's smell scared me off. Buddies101 has some great results one was Snowball s1 ( white x chem 4) them beans are 130 squid for 6 beans. i think that makes them some of the most pricey ethos have. if buddies around love to know how they smoked?
Below is day ZI 35 from flip single plant in 8L in a tent under 200w actual draw cob led + 120w 3000k Qb. Not dialed in. Bog standard ionic nutes.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

So you would say that Z.I is a good strain and really stable. I might go with that one. Where do you order them from. I'm looking at either seedsherenow or seedsrighthere. Have you had any problems ordering from them?


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ya I just looked up Z.I. and it says it puts out HUGE greasy colas. I think I'm gonna get that one for sure now just need to figure out 1 more strain to get. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

Its sshz fav ethos strain that says it all. I'm in UK we have a single ethos distributor. If your in north america between getseeds & shn I think sshz used getseeds. You can check I think it was on his ZI diary. Good luck!


----------



## smokebros (Feb 12, 2019)

I've got 3 Crescendo RBX1's going right now. They were moved into the flower tent last week. Lots of vigor on all three. One is a bit more sensitive compared to the others but all seem happy. No topping on them this go round since I want to see how they grow, but I'll likely top and train the clones down the road. 

I haven't seen much talk about Crescendo on the forums, anyone else try their hand at growing it?


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

NZ I've asked buddies101 his best two ethos strains on IG (budies 101) hold off buying till you get someone's opinion who has grown and harvested a few ethos strains. 
Ps My girl is in 15L not 8L pot


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

smokebros said:


> I've got 3 Crescendo RBX1's going right now. They were moved into the flower tent last week. Lots of vigor on all three. One is a bit more sensitive compared to the others but all seem happy. No topping on them this go round since I want to see how they grow, but I'll likely top and train the clones down the road.
> 
> I haven't seen much talk about Crescendo on the forums, anyone else try their hand at growing it?
> 
> View attachment 4281183


That Cresendo rbx1 lineage looks like pure fire. I see what you mean no chatter anywhere. I don't follow Ethos on IG but it'd be worth you dm them or just chuck a comment in to a post to see what's in store in flower. If you don't ask you don't get Great pic!


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 12, 2019)

memberberry 26 days since flip. smells like grape/berry candy and skunk.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 13, 2019)

Very nice training Goat! I saw from before your mutli top and its going to pay off handsomely. how long did you veg her for if I may. Is she sensitive to anything?


NZ defiantly head over to thcfarmer. Few ethos strains harvested already. Check out dbznthman quite a lot of ethos strains under his belt.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 13, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Very nice training Goat! I saw from before your mutli top and its going to pay off handsomely. how long did you veg her for if I may. Is she sensitive to anything?
> 
> 
> NZ defiantly head over to thcfarmer. Few ethos strains harvested already. Check out dbznthman quite a lot of ethos strains under his belt.


thanks! this plant vegged for almost 2 months. i don't normally grow my plants this big, but i was having trouble getting cuts to root in the low winter RH so it pushed things out by another 10 days or so. this plant took off in that time and got way ahead of the clones.

she is a simple plant to grow. not fussy about nutrients, temp swings or any other minor stresses that i've seen. also loves being topped and responds by taking off. one of the most vigorous plants i've grown in a long time for sure. the smell is really nice and surprisingly loud for being less than 4 weeks since flip. i have heard this strain has lackluster potency which would bring it down a bit in my books, but if it tastes like it smells it will be a great smoke still and will make nice rosin im sure


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 13, 2019)

thanks for the quick reply. Its amazing how little chatter there is about Ethos on line. Here and thcfarmer seem to be it. Very happy to hear about MB and her low maintenance. That 10 wk veg is gonna keep you well supplied throughout summer! On the issue of potency, I thought about it. Sshs might just have a high tolerance and also he previously ran Zweet Inzanity. Big shoes to fill for any strain!


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 13, 2019)

i have a pretty high tolerance and expectation for the potency of my flowers as well. that's not to say i consider anything under 25% to be worthless. this one was going to be for the taste from the start and this plant is living up to those expectations so all will be fine im sure 
there are 3 other hindu kush clones in there as well and that plant is very strong so i am not worried. i should have a good supply of daytime and nighttime smoke from this run.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 17, 2019)

So I just found my entire garden is seeded thanks to the Citral Glue. I would stay as far away from that stuff as you can. What a waste of my time, pretty unhappy with Ethos at this moment.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 17, 2019)

Fuckin nightmare! Sorry to hear that cp was it nanners or balls that done the deed? Citral glue was the strain I heard about. It was that grower that apparently got called a cword when he approached ethos on IG over same thing last year. I'm not being smart but im sure the cg grow journal on here said watch for intersextraits. hopefully you can salvage something from your grow. You can try a dialogue with em on IG. Most of the us breeders are being very customer friendly on IG this year. good luck what ever you do.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Feb 17, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Fuckin nightmare! Sorry to hear that cp was it nanners or balls that done the deed? Citral glue was the strain I heard about. It was that grower that apparently got called a cword when he approached ethos on IG over same thing last year. I'm not being smart but im sure the cg grow journal on here said watch for intersextraits. hopefully you can salvage something from your grow. You can try a dialogue with em on IG. Most of the us breeders are being very customer friendly on IG this year. good luck what ever you do.


I haven't done a full inspection yet but I am certain it was the CG, because I had to cull one of them 2.5 weeks into flower because it was full of male parts. You are right, I was warned about it, I guess I should have kept a better eye on them. Shit happens.... Only when you let it! I chopped a branch off of the Mandarin Cookies, that is where I found the seeds. I have no need for dialog, nothing is going to change the situation now, live and learn.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 18, 2019)

I admire your mind set. Always onward!


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone read or know anything of OGDLUX bx3? I've read the description and that's the one that's caught my eye. I'm currently trying to ween myself off of IG. Many thanks


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 22, 2019)

THC watch 2019
Grandpa's stash Thc= 20.7.
#armyofdankness on IG posted test result. I could never find the estimate but he recons its about right.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 26, 2019)

day 39 memberberry


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 27, 2019)

Ohh she looks very tempting! 
How high did you get the ppms/EC out of interest? Just got a bit of nute burn on the ZI Ppms went upto 1150 Unintentionally.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 28, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of Zweet Insanity and a pack of Rainmaker last night. Super Excited to try Ethos seeds they look fire as fuck. 

ps. thanks @Skidmarx for helping me decide on which Ethos I should go with.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 28, 2019)

Nutzach91 said:


> Just ordered a pack of Zweet Insanity and a pack of Rainmaker last night. Super Excited to try Ethos seeds they look fire as fuck.
> 
> ps. thanks @Skidmarx for helping me decide on which Ethos I should go with.


All the best with the run. you know as soon as your seeds arrive Ethos will do a new drop that makes you drool. Its the ethos way


----------



## Budies 101 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a cresend0 on my Instagram as I saw it was mentioned here. I gave some of the cresend0 to my neighbor not expecting much feedback because the plant produced such small buds, frost covered buds, but small. He said it was absolutely amazing in the smell and taste, one of my best in his opinion. He loved the King Louis, Viper cookies and the Zsweet Insanity I have as well as and liked everything else I have, but KL, VP and ZI were the best to him... he seemed to like the cresend0 more so I'll be buying more of that, maybe today. I will pheno hunt a good crecend0.

I bought a fuck load of Ethos a while back and my veg room got far too hot in the summer, I lost all but one of my Headband, Cresend0 and Citral Glue... all of my Fourm cut by ethos died.

I have grown multiple seeds* of Ethos: Snowball, Sour Cheese Og, Zsweet Insanity, Inzane in the membrane. 

I currently have Ethis Citral Glue/Manderain cookies V2 close to going in flower. I will buy Zour Apples and Cresend0 by Ethos, I thought of Peach Cresend0 but my feedback was on the original so I'll go with that seeing as it was so good. 

I had one Inzane in the Membrane (iitmb)come out REALLY good but it was outdoor so I finally took a clone to do indoor and see if it will do it again, only better indoor.

Here is a Headband, snow killed my power 4 days ago so I just pulled this out as is, possibly not finished. Power still not up atm lol.


----------



## Budies 101 (Mar 1, 2019)

Instagram link in my bio but : https://www.instagram.com/budies101/?hl=en

I'll get a pic up today of the Headband.


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 1, 2019)

All your flowers are first class but That viper looks shit hot & HB looks a winner even with power outage. Good job you have plenty of combustables to keep you warm! Great work & Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 2, 2019)

So my package arrived today and came with some sweet freebies. If your in the U.S and need ethos seeds use Get Seeds Right Here. came with 2 packs of freebies, and was at my door in 3 days. Can't wait to run these.


----------



## TheTrailGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on Roadkill Skunk? Got these as some Ethos freebies with a recent order and I can't find any info on their incarnation of it.


----------



## Budies 101 (Mar 6, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/purplemajik/?hl=en for purple majik


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 7, 2019)

TheTrailGuy said:


> Does anyone have any info on Roadkill Skunk? Got these as some Ethos freebies with a recent order and I can't find any info on their incarnation of it.


I requested permission to follow the ethosway on instagram. I am hitting IG for info only. (It cost toooo much in seed purchases.)
Ethos are very informative and look to be responding quickly to questions.


Only seen @nuggybuddy ion instagram growing it and shes in flower.


----------



## TheTrailGuy (Mar 7, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> I requested permission to follow the ethosway on instagram. I am hitting IG for info only. (It cost toooo much in seed purchases.)
> Ethos are very informative and look to be responding quickly to questions.
> 
> 
> Only seen @nuggybuddy ion instagram growing it and shes in flower.


I had posted about it on IG and tagged Ethos, but haven’t received a response. The only references I saw on there were other breeders or people growing the clone. I’m assuming this is some sort of backcross?


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 7, 2019)

TheTrailGuy said:


> I had posted about it on IG and tagged Ethos, but haven’t received a response. The only references I saw on there were other breeders or people growing the clone.is some sort of backcross?



Sure ain't a lot growing them. No sign of a harvest
One other I saw has 4 in flower a few comments...
https://www.dudegrows.com/rks-ethos-tester/
EDIT: CHECK OUT the thc farmers ethos thread


----------



## TheTrailGuy (Mar 7, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Sure ain't a lot growing them. No sign of a harvest
> One other I saw has 4 in flower a few comments...
> https://www.dudegrows.com/rks-ethos-tester/


Good find. That looks promising  I think I’ll save that for this fall as I have a heavy skunk pheno of Grandpas Stash right now. Looking like Hash Plant Bx1 will be next up for me.


----------



## IIReignManII (Mar 7, 2019)

My favorite shot of the Glittlez R1 so far...this pic is @ 30 days


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just got a pack of Ethos "Super Lemon Haze F5", anyone running this strain from Ethos? I figured taken to F5 should not have herm problems.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Mar 12, 2019)

3 weeks into bud on Inzane in the membrane right now, and just got some Citridelic Sunset seeds.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 13, 2019)

a buddy has 3 citradelic sunset seedlings going as well. i will update as his grow progresses.


----------



## Labrador weed (Mar 13, 2019)

Nutzach91 said:


> So my package arrived today and came with some sweet freebies. If your in the U.S and need ethos seeds use Get Seeds Right Here. came with 2 packs of freebies, and was at my door in 3 days. Can't wait toView attachment 4292689 run these.


I used the same place you did and got 3 freebies with the purchase of 1 pack of ethos. I thought I was special 
guest not haha Yeah the guy was really nice I guess everybody gets at least one free pack with a purchase of ethos


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Put 3 Ethos "Super Lemon Haze F5" in Root Riots, less than 24 hours 2 are up. Seeds are fresh.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 15, 2019)

All 3 Ethos Super Lemon Haze F5 seeds planted in root riots are up and strong. Up potting to a 1/2 gallon pots today. These will be grown organic, TLO style, 430 watt HPS Phillips son-agro bulb in a 3x3 Hydrohut silver series tent.


----------



## TheTrailGuy (Mar 15, 2019)

Some unexpected color from my remaining Grandpa’s Stash.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 15, 2019)

i picked up Purple Majik, Mandarin Zkittles


----------



## Skidmarx (Mar 15, 2019)

TheTrailGuy said:


> Some unexpected color from my remaining Grandpa’s Stash.


Gorgeous! The fade is my favourite sight In the whole grow. A natural conclusion to your joint effort! That 2nd analysis that armyodlfdankness of GPS was good enough for ethos to repost on IG.


----------



## TheTrailGuy (Mar 15, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Gorgeous! The fade is my favourite sight In the whole grow. A natural conclusion to your joint effort! That 2nd analysis that armyodlfdankness of GPS was good enough for ethos to repost on IG.


My other one just went into the jar. Very happy with the yield, 81 grams! For 300w of light in a 2x4 tent and 3 other plans still to pull, I'm a very happy camper!


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 2, 2019)

Budies 101 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/purplemajik/?hl=en for purple majik


Off topic but browsing BC bud depot IG and noticed they used your Bud God for a repost. Great job and well deserved appreciation from the breeder!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 8, 2019)

Citral Glue strongest stuff in my garden hit the lottery with this pheno.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 8, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4314362 View attachment 4314363 Citral Glue strongest stuff in my garden hit the lottery with this pheno.


Holy frost, wow that looks ridiculous 

Nice job man, pics like that gonna make growers want that ethos gear lol


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Holy frost, wow that looks ridiculous
> 
> Nice job man, pics like that gonna make growers want that ethos gear lol


Thanks everyone loves


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 8, 2019)

her. She smells like fuel and lime.


----------



## promedz (Apr 8, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4314362 View attachment 4314363 Citral Glue strongest stuff in my garden hit the lottery with this pheno.


How many weeks did it go?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 9, 2019)

promedz said:


> How many weeks did it go?


67 days not my best yeilder but awesome smoke and nose.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 9, 2019)

Citral glue going into a jar. All of a sudden I have more friends!


----------



## crazyhaze1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ethos Glittlez , a skunky pheno I found

Tropic Thunder ( mandarin sunset x blackfire x stardawg) , tasted like hashy oranges .


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 21, 2019)

I can't let my Ethos freebies from simply souvenirs sit under the stairs another year. 

Fuck no I ain't giving 'em away!

G.M.O. x Zkittlez
Citral Glue
Member O.G. F1 ? (Their emphasis)

I have dropped one of each in plain tap water will put in paper towel in a bag after 24 hr soak.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 21, 2019)

I just picked up early glue millions of peaches and gmo zkittles 

Good luck on your grow


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks D. I always fancied EG because of the black fire. Happy growing!!


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 21, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just got a pack of Ethos "Super Lemon Haze F5", anyone running this strain from Ethos? I figured taken to F5 should not have herm problems.


Very stable gear IMO but i have only ran a few strains very small sample

My provider was out of stock I am looking to get this strain asap


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Very stable gear IMO but i have only ran a few strains very small sample
> 
> My provider was out of stock I am looking to get this strain asap


I have those 3 I started growing now/just flipped to flowering 2 days ago. Looking nice. I will photo around 4 or 5 weeks when I have some bud formation. Is a nice sativa look to these I have growing.


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on a pack of "Orange Kush Cake F1" regular seeds from Ethos. Looks interesting/looking forward to growing this strain.


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 24, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pack of "Orange Kush Cake F1" regular seeds from Ethos. Looks interesting/looking forward to growing this strain.


Nice complement to the Lemon Haze. Just looked up the cross that looks a great indica hybrid from Ethos. Be a very interesting pheno hunt!
(Wedding cake x jilly bean) X (sour tangie x roze zkittlez x OG Eddy lepp)


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 27, 2019)

Two out of three plants growing of my "Super Lemon Haze F5 " are female one male . Showing sex at 7 days flower.


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn thats quick & the proper gender ratio for a three some.


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 27, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Damn thats quick & the proper gender ratio for a three some.


Yes, and these two are going to be beasts.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Yes, and these two are going to be beasts.


I have some Super Lemon Haze F5’s in flower along with GMO x Zkittles and Falcon 9 (Exotic Genetix)


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 29, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I have some Super Lemon Haze F5’s in flower along with GMO x Zkittles and Falcon 9 (Exotic Genetix)


Falcon 9?!! I defo want a Tina X in my next seed splurge are you running a diary on her?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 29, 2019)

I haven’t been updating it very well

https://www.rollitup.org/t/soil2cocos-indoor-multistrain-journal.985705/


----------



## Skidmarx (Apr 29, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I haven’t been updating it very well
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/soil2cocos-indoor-multistrain-journal.985705/


S2c you've managed more in that grow than I could in 5 years. Thank you for sharing I'm defo following, so much to learn. Sending positive vibes your way!!


----------



## macamus33 (Apr 29, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I have some Super Lemon Haze F5’s in flower along with GMO x Zkittles and Falcon 9 (Exotic Genetix)


How far along are your "Super Lemon Haze F5 " in flower? I have two females at 10 days flower/all showed sex at 6-7 days flower. They are getting big/stretch is on. Going to be beasts.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 29, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> How far along are your "Super Lemon Haze F5 " in flower? I have two females at 10 days flower/all showed sex at 6-7 days flower. They are getting big/stretch is on. Going to be beasts.


I just flipped mine. They just completed day one.


----------



## CikaBika (Apr 30, 2019)

Did anybody grown that auto strain of ethios?


----------



## macamus33 (May 9, 2019)

Just purchased from Greybeard "The 10th Planet". I do not normally purchase feminized seeds/to many bad experiences with female seeds in the past. Going to give Ethos female seeds a try. Apparently I Ethos makes their feminized seeds via a special process. Hope these are worth growing . Just need some space in my tents now.


----------



## macamus33 (May 22, 2019)

Super Lemon Haze F5 's are at 30 days flower/ 2 nice females/ identical. Starting to stack, stretch is done at about 2X. Looking nice and very lemony smell already.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just purchased from Greybeard "The 10th Planet". I do not normally purchase feminized seeds/to many bad experiences with female seeds in the past. Going to give Ethos female seeds a try. Apparently I Ethos makes their feminized seeds via a special process. Hope these are worth growing . Just need some space in my tents now.


Im not sure about a "special" process, lol. Marketing bs.

Either he uses CS, STS or lets the plants flower well past harvest. All three methods will provide you with feminized pollen. And none of those really provide any extra protection from the offspring throwing hermies.

Nothing against ethos but there really isn't a "special" process to making fem seeds.


----------



## Skidmarx (May 22, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Super Lemon Haze F5 's are at 30 days flower/ 2 nice females/ identical. Starting to stack, stretch is done at about 2X. Looking nice and very lemony smell already.


I didnt fancy a lemon haze but "identical & Stacking" are very appealing.


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just purchased from Greybeard "The 10th Planet". I do not normally purchase feminized seeds/to many bad experiences with female seeds in the past. Going to give Ethos female seeds a try. Apparently I Ethos makes their feminized seeds via a special process. Hope these are worth growing . Just need some space in my tents now.


Prolly use the Matt Riot juice.


----------



## macamus33 (May 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure about a "special" process, lol. Marketing bs.
> 
> Either he uses CS, STS or lets the plants flower well past harvest. All three methods will provide you with feminized pollen. And none of those really provide any extra protection from the offspring throwing hermies.
> 
> Nothing against ethos but there really isn't a "special" process to making fem seeds.


May just be a marketing ploy/have no idea??? Anyway going to try fem seeds from them for the first time in over12 years. I will give an honest opinion once I grow them out. So far I like Ethos gear but I have not tried their feminized seeds til now, only regs.


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 4, 2019)

My 2-Ethos Super Lemon Haze F5 are at 45 days flower and looking awesome. Much better strain of Super Lemon Haze than the Greenhouse version I have grown out many times. Ethos version is much easier/less finicky than the Greenhouse version.


----------



## Skidmarx (Jun 4, 2019)

You in soil mac? If yes what ppm or tds is your highest. (Zweet did great around 1000 ppms.) How was the stretch? Woukld you advise pinch them before flip?


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 4, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> You in soil mac? If yes what ppm or tds is your highest. (Zweet did great around 1000 ppms.) How was the stretch? Woukld you advise pinch them before flip?


Growing these TLO style/do not do TDS or ppm's. As far as stretch goes, looking at 2-2.5 X, not to bad. I did not pinch or top at all. I did super crop the main stems and some of the longer branches to keep an even canopy. I am in TLO soil, probably 3rd grow with this soil. Your soil gets better with age growing TLO style.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Take it from someone who has grown more Ethos stuff over the past 2 years than anyone else on here........most have been disappointing. Not one of their strain hits the THC % marks they claim- not one. But if you are looking for a heavy yield- a lot of their strains can produce nice weight. And regarding their AlphaFem's- it's all bullshit. If anything, they produce MORE hermies, not less. As some of you know, I've moved on to others now- I'm tired of paying $100 a pack for mid grade stuff. They now remind me of GreenHouse Seeds- more about promotion and fancy advertising, less about quality breeding and high end results.


----------



## casperd (Jun 4, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> Take it from someone who has grown more Ethos stuff over the past 2 years than anyone else on here........most have been disappointing. Not one of their strain hits the THC % marks they claim- not one. But if you are looking for a heavy yield- a lot of their strains can produce nice weight. And regarding their AlphaFem's- it's all bullshit. If anything, they produce MORE hermies, not less. As some of you know, I've moved on to others now- I'm tired of paying $100 a pack for mid grade stuff. They now remind me of GreenHouse Seeds- more about promotion and fancy advertising, less about quality breeding and high end results.


im in the same boat so what are some of the better breeders b4 i spend anymore just got some karma biker kush and some tga rasberry jelly please help ?


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 4, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> Take it from someone who has grown more Ethos stuff over the past 2 years than anyone else on here........most have been disappointing. Not one of their strain hits the THC % marks they claim- not one. But if you are looking for a heavy yield- a lot of their strains can produce nice weight. And regarding their AlphaFem's- it's all bullshit. If anything, they produce MORE hermies, not less. As some of you know, I've moved on to others now- I'm tired of paying $100 a pack for mid grade stuff. They now remind me of GreenHouse Seeds- more about promotion and fancy advertising, less about quality breeding and high end results.


Have you ever run any Dankonomics Genetics gear?


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 5, 2019)

casperd said:


> im in the same boat so what are some of the better breeders b4 i spend anymore just got some karma biker kush and some tga rasberry jelly please help ?


Love Karma Genetics, have run many of her strains. Just finished a nice cherry pheno of "Headstash". I do like Ethos reg seeds. Just now trying his alpha feminized seeds/10th Planet, two already up growing normally. I believe the alpha feminized deal is a marketing ploy also. I will see. These Ethos "Super Lemon Haze F5 " females I have are very nice. Still have a ways to go though;says 8 to 9 weeks flower, but more like 9 to 10 weeks it looks like. At 45 days flower now. Lemon smell is awesome/much stronger than the Green house version.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 5, 2019)

I had to start a pack of the 10th Planet to fill out my current room........6 turned into mutants or runts, 4 are doing outstanding. I'm guessing that's why they give you 10 fem seeds instead of the normal 6- because Ethos is well aware of the issues. I've been running strictly Ethos stuff for the last 2 years, so I can't really offer much help with other breeders these days. I am currently running CSI-Humboldt Wifi X Bubba and am waiting on 4 packs of Obsoul33t Wifi X Aliendog Cherry, which will be up next for me.


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 6, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> I had to start a pack of the 10th Planet to fill out my current room........6 turned into mutants or runts, 4 are doing outstanding. I'm guessing that's why they give you 10 fem seeds instead of the normal 6- because Ethos is well aware of the issues. I've been running strictly Ethos stuff for the last 2 years, so I can't really offer much help with other breeders these days. I am currently running CSI-Humboldt Wifi X Bubba and am waiting on 4 packs of Obsoul33t Wifi X Aliendog Cherry, which will be up next for me.


Next up for me will be another Ethos strain, OKC or "Orange Kush Cake F1 " regular seeds. But also looking at Dark Horse "Lemon Jedi"/have the seeds and Dankonomics Le Royale strain. So many strains to try, just not enough space and time for all.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Jun 7, 2019)

Just got some grape diamonds? So ethos is no good? First time trying their gear. Thanks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ve got skunk hero , tropic thunder and banana hammock all ethos in veg right now . . I also have cherry Garcia, angry hulk, purple sunset ,gmo x zittles. All ore releases by them very happy with the genetics so far . Have them in dwc which is my first time trying .


----------



## R Burns (Jun 7, 2019)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Just got some grape diamonds? So ethos is no good? First time trying their gear. Thanks.


They are pretty good. Def not 30%+ thc, but most are bullshitting about that. Good terps, good buzz. Some herms and other dumb shit, but thats how fem seeds go. Oddly lacking flavor in the few that I have tried. I just planted a grape diamonds. Freebies from NECAAN. Mislabeled Gaped rbx. Im calling it that!


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 7, 2019)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Just got some grape diamonds? So ethos is no good? First time trying their gear. Thanks.


From what I see from only growing 3 of their regular seed strains; I like their regular beans. But the sales pitch/ ploy about ie thc percentages, etc ... is pretty bogus. Plants grow nice and most phenos produce decent weight very pretty buds but not as potent as the sales pitch claims. But I think all seed companies hype their strains for improved sales especially thc percentages.
I am just now trying their alpha feminized seeds. Got their "10th Planet" going now. Apparently this alpha feminized seed deal is also a sales ploy. I normally will not grow feminized seeds. I have never had a herm from a regular seed. I have not grown feminized plants in over 12 years so this is a trial. Had some bad experiences with herms growing from feminized strains. I have set up a small tent to keep these fem plants isolated so if I miss herms my other tents do not get pollinated. From the strains I have grown so far, i give Ethos a B score. Going to give OKC F1's regular beans from Ethos on my next run. Just need some space to open up in my tents. To many strains and not enough space or time to grow them all lol.


----------



## Skidmarx (Jun 7, 2019)

Mrblaze212 said:


> Just got some grape diamonds? So ethos is no good? First time trying their gear. Thanks.


I'll follow your GD's with interest. I think most people are happy with ethos there appears to be a gap between some of their claims & actual results. Ethos built a following of quite serious growers who expect walk to follow talk. Hyperbole & inconsistant harvests aint good bedfellows. But, you pays your money...
Pop them beans MrB lets see what'ya find.
Happy growing!


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 8, 2019)

It's really hit or miss with them. I've done 6 strains of theirs- 2 were great, 2 were not and 2 were above average. Some of their strains hermie, which is a common complaint from many people. None of the strains hit their advertised THC %, some weren't even close. I just expect more quality from $100 a pack seeds- but they do breed for yield and that's normally very good.


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 9, 2019)

I posted this at another site, but copied it here........

At this point I've grown a number of Ethos's strains, all full room grows, around 24 plants each: Member Berry, Citral Glue, Zsweet Inzanity, Chem OG, Apex. I'm currently growing four 10th Planet's plus I've also grown 4 other strains of theirs (some testers), but only 1-2 plants each so it's not really fair to include them in my analysis. All Fem's. First thing to notice is Ethos really gravitates towards sativas.....there are just a few indica's in their line, all hybrids.

When I think Ethos, I think yield, not quality. Not one of their strains has hit their advertised THC %, some missed it by a mile. All but 1 strains' yield has been very good, on the high end of weight for sure. Every one was taken to 68-73 days in flowering. And hermies are in an issue in some of the strains, normally showing around the 3rd week of flowering along the main stem OR just about anywhere late in flowering. All had great bag appeal too. 

So, I'm done with them basically......at $100 a pack I expect something better. I'll probably be back for the Zsweet Inzanity next year for a grow, but I'm going to do 3 straight indica runs thru the rest of this year.


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Jun 12, 2019)

Have 5 popped. Will let you know, in a few months.


----------



## Skidmarx (Jun 19, 2019)

8 weeks from soak, my slow veg of:
Member OG F1?
GMO x Zkittles
Citral Glue
Put them in 15 L pots today in preparation for flip.
*GMOZk* is very tall nice branch spacing & has the biggest rootball (1st 2 pics).
*MOG*: great compact growth pattern reasurringly kush like. Getting some soft tie to open it up. Will veg it until it hits 60cm then pinch n flip. (3rd pic).
*C.G*. pinched it last week. Only problem...Ive got a cut of ZI near chop & have got other types of strains I would rather grow. Space + shortage = snip snip?? Well see. (Final pic)


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 19, 2019)

Dickhead Ethos is being exposed brilliantly on IG.
He threw a dog out a fucking window.
assault by drugging...... fuuuuuuuck... plead GUILTY.
documentation in 
globby_digital_ IG story.
Why would anyone grow this cunts gear?


----------



## Werp (Jun 19, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> Dickhead Ethos is being exposed brilliantly on IG.
> He threw a dog out a fucking window.
> assault by drugging...... fuuuuuuuck... plead GUILTY.
> documentation in
> ...


If this is true, won't touch his seeds.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey sshz and skid and anyone else who wants to comment, Since you guys both did zweet insanity can u tell me how long these have to go? I’m a day or two away from the start of 7 weeks (Assuming they have about three weeks to go according to SSHZ when he grew), The one on the right closest to me is a freebie strain called peach Buddhaxi95 or something like that, it smells like something I’ve never smelled before, crazy dank sweet peach smell with a hint of starburst.(wish I had a clone it honestly smells nuts) 

I had some yellowing earlier than I wanted(in flowering) but they seem to be doing fine. I’m in super soil and I’ve used some compost teas during flowering

All the pics close up are each a different plant, You can see how some of them appear to be maturing faster than the others i’m hoping there’s still some room for them to bulk up, 

Grown with 3000k Chinese quantum boards for entire grow 

These are low stress trained only, I did not do any cutting on the plant. I actually only trained them one time and that was a couple weeks into flowering (The reason for that is, I was being lazy and also the main branch wasn’t growing much taller than the lower branches so I figured I just wait.

Some of these look like they’re farther along than others but yeah I would be interested to hear what some other people think Thanks everyone


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Hey sshz and skid and anyone else who wants to comment, Since you guys both did zweet insanity can u tell me how long these have to go? I’m a day or two away from the start of 7 weeks (Assuming they have about three weeks to go according to SSHZ when he grew), The one on the right closest to me is a freebie strain called peach Buddhaxi95 or something like that, it smells like something I’ve never smelled before, crazy dank sweet peach smell with a hint of starburst.(wish I had a clone it honestly smells nuts)
> 
> I had some yellowing earlier than I wanted(in flowering) but they seem to be doing fine. I’m in super soil and I’ve used some compost teas during flowering
> 
> ...


looks pretty dam good to me.


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve got skunk hero , tropic thunder and banana hammock all ethos in veg right now . . I also have cherry Garcia, angry hulk, purple sunset ,gmo x zittles. All ore releases by them very happy with the genetics so far . Have them in dwc which is my first time trying .


I would be interested to know how the banana Hammock comes out, I was going to do that one but then decided to do Z I instead


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Back atcha . Like to see yours


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 24, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> 8 weeks from soak, my slow veg of:
> Member OG F1?
> GMO x Zkittles
> Citral Glue
> ...


Nice skid,


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 24, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> I posted this at another site, but copied it here........
> 
> At this point I've grown a number of Ethos's strains, all full room grows, around 24 plants each: Member Berry, Citral Glue, Zsweet Inzanity, Chem OG, Apex. I'm currently growing four 10th Planet's plus I've also grown 4 other strains of theirs (some testers), but only 1-2 plants each so it's not really fair to include them in my analysis. All Fem's. First thing to notice is Ethos really gravitates towards sativas.....there are just a few indica's in their line, all hybrids.
> 
> ...


So who would you turn to you if ethos isnt In the top ranking? A lot of people start out with a breeder and then pretty soon find out after that they’re not all that they thought they would be. 

I always thought that although the genetics are extremely important it’s also extremely important to find That gym of a plant out of say 100 of them, Because although the genetics are good even still there is going to be a lot of seeds that end up with just decent genetics. 

I am also curious as to where to get the best genetics and I landed on ethos like most people on here did

Also if there’s a good reason for me not to go back to ethos than I definitely will not, there’s nothing I’m hanging onto their.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> So who would you turn to you if ethos isnt In the top ranking? A lot of people start out with a breeder and then pretty soon find out after that they’re not all that they thought they would be.
> 
> I always thought that although the genetics are extremely important it’s also extremely important to find That gym of a plant out of say 100 of them, Because although the genetics are good even still there is going to be a lot of seeds that end up with just decent genetics.
> 
> ...


Well one reason not to go back would be Colin aka ethos is a doo bag. If dude threw a dog anywhere then Id like to kick him in the nuts.

But as for strains, Id pick Oni, symbiotic, exotic, hazeman, gps, in house, bodhi... so many choices from breeders who don't abuse dogs.


----------



## Skidmarx (Jun 24, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Hey sshz and skid and anyone else who wants to comment, Since you guys both did zweet insanity can u tell me how long these have to go? I’m a day or two away from the start of 7 weeks (Assuming they have about three weeks to go according to SSHZ when he grew), The one on the right closest to me is a freebie strain called peach Buddhaxi95 or something like that, it smells like something I’ve never smelled before, crazy dank sweet peach smell with a hint of starburst.(wish I had a clone it honestly smells nuts)
> 
> I had some yellowing earlier than I wanted(in flowering) but they seem to be doing fine. I’m in super soil and I’ve used some compost teas during flowering
> 
> ...


Expect to go to around 12 weeks. Bellow is a cut of my ZI she is week 11 now. Still not fading despite flush and dimming my QB. See how all of the original stigmas have shrunk & turned orange. Dont confuse them with the stigmas of the new calyxes that just keep growing in mini foxtail way.
Excellent use of your space btw! And that living soil....I'll be hitting you up for tips! Im looking to go up a price bracket for an IBL. Gold crown seeds & Emerald Mountain seeds. Happy growing LW


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well one reason not to go back would be Colin aka ethos is a doo bag. If dude threw a dog anywhere then Id like to kick him in the nuts.
> 
> But as for strains, Id pick Oni, symbiotic, exotic, hazeman, gps, in house, bodhi... so many choices from breeders who don't abuse dogs.


 Yeah I’m with you 100%, if he did some weird shit to a dog then I am no friend of ethos. I love dogs and that’s definitely a sensitive spot for me


----------



## Labrador weed (Jun 24, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Expect to go to around 12 weeks. Bellow is a cut of my ZI she is week 11 now. Still not fading despite flush and dimming my QB. See how all of the original stigmas have shrunk & turned orange. Dont confuse them with the stigmas of the new calyxes that just keep growing in mini foxtail way.
> Excellent use of your space btw! And that living soil....I'll be hitting you up for tips! Im looking to go up a price bracket for an IBL. Gold crown seeds & Emerald Mountain seeds. Happy growing LW


Thanks skid, Yeah living soil completed my experience for me ( really put the icing on the cake I should say) 
so so many reasons why I suggest to people to turn to it,
never have to mix nutrients except maybe a few compost teas, Fully organic and fully recyclable, No flushing needed whatsoever,
Having tons of good microbes in your dirt keeps bad bugs away. The list goes on for me.

I can see now how mature your nugs are looking compared to mine, and wow 12 weeks, that’s a while to go I was not expecting that.

Thanks for the positivity on filling up the gross space  I always start a couple extra just to make sure I fill up as much room as possible/ Although I have to say, when I went into flowering I honestly thought I may have gone a little too heavy on filling up the space, 
some of them stretched way more than others which actually worked out


----------



## Mrblaze212 (Jun 30, 2019)

No link for the dog story? I mean, take about slander...


----------



## BassheadGrowsWeed (Jun 30, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Mandarin Sunset wk 4
> View attachment 4278032


How long did you veg the mandarin sunset for? How tall was she when you flipped her and how much did she stretch during flower? Running this strain for my first grow and want to make sure I fill the tent appropriately


----------



## R Burns (Jul 1, 2019)

BassheadGrowsWeed said:


> How long did you veg the mandarin sunset for? How tall was she when you flipped her and how much did she stretch during flower? Running this strain for my first grow and want to make sure I fill the tent appropriately


So I vegged about 6 wks, but topped for mainling a couple times. I slowed the stretch with a transplanting in the 2nd wk of flower, so hard to say. But it prob stretched 100% or so.


----------



## BassheadGrowsWeed (Jul 1, 2019)

R Burns said:


> So I vegged about 6 wks, but topped for mainling a couple times. I slowed the stretch with a transplanting in the 2nd wk of flower, so hard to say. But it prob stretched 100% or so.


Thanks, I haven’t been able to find too much info about this strain in particular!


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 3, 2019)

You have to figure you’re going to go a minimum of 70-73 days on most of Ethos stuff......longer is probably better. The Banana Hamock, at least what I’ve read- is “B” quality pot, decent but the buzz is just ok. The key with the Mandarin Sunset is her tendency to throw off hermies, especially towards the end.


----------



## BassheadGrowsWeed (Jul 3, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> You have to figure you’re going to go a minimum of 70-73 days on most of Ethos stuff......longer is probably better. The Banana Hamock, at least what I’ve read- is “B” quality pot, decent but the buzz is just ok. The key with the Mandarin Sunset is her tendency to throw off hermies, especially towards the end.


Is this still a risk when cloned from a healthy female?


----------



## BassheadGrowsWeed (Jul 3, 2019)

R Burns said:


> So I vegged about 6 wks, but topped for mainling a couple times. I slowed the stretch with a transplanting in the 2nd wk of flower, so hard to say. But it prob stretched 100% or so.


How tall would you recommend I let her get before I flip? She’s currently 10-11” tall at 4 weeks after clone transplant with the net above her sitting 11” above the soil. I have 42” between the top of the soil and the bottom of the light when it’s fully raised, I’m trying to fill my tent with this plant if I can. Growing with a mars hydro reflector 96 in a 2.75x2.75x5’ tent in soil w nectar of the gods nutrients. I was thinking 12-15” to allow 24-30” of total grow with 12-18” of space for my light above my plant


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 4, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> You have to figure you’re going to go a minimum of 70-73 days on most of Ethos stuff......longer is probably better. The Banana Hamock, at least what I’ve read- is “B” quality pot, decent but the buzz is just ok. The key with the Mandarin Sunset is her tendency to throw off hermies, especially towards the end.


Sshz will you look at my picture of sweet insanity tell me how long you think it has to go?
I Want to get a second opinion, these are 59 days in, Some of the plants are turning quite yellow and I’m worried they’re not gonna make it past day 70 

These are 2 different plants


----------



## Labrador weed (Jul 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried space genetics?
Thats who I’m planning on trying next


----------



## R Burns (Jul 8, 2019)

BassheadGrowsWeed said:


> How tall would you recommend I let her get before I flip? She’s currently 10-11” tall at 4 weeks after clone transplant with the net above her sitting 11” above the soil. I have 42” between the top of the soil and the bottom of the light when it’s fully raised, I’m trying to fill my tent with this plant if I can. Growing with a mars hydro reflector 96 in a 2.75x2.75x5’ tent in soil w nectar of the gods nutrients. I was thinking 12-15” to allow 24-30” of total grow with 12-18” of space for my light above my plant


Sounds about right. I would prob go with the 12" just to be sure though. Can also do some lst to try and give u a few extra inches, just in case. Each plant and each situation will stretch differently.


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jul 8, 2019)

Labrador weed said:


> Sshz will you look at my picture of sweet insanity tell me how long you think it has to go?
> I Want to get a second opinion, these are 59 days in, Some of the plants are turning quite yellow and I’m worried they’re not gonna make it past day 70
> 
> These are 2 different plants


@Labrador weed 
Sweet!
I have a few of them started, how is the smell?
Overall impression?
Will not comment on ripeness, but great looking plants any tips?


----------



## oldbeancounter (Jul 11, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Expect to go to around 12 weeks. Bellow is a cut of my ZI she is week 11 now. Still not fading despite flush and dimming my QB. See how all of the original stigmas have shrunk & turned orange. Dont confuse them with the stigmas of the new calyxes that just keep growing in mini foxtail way.
> Excellent use of your space btw! And that living soil....I'll be hitting you up for tips! Im looking to go up a price bracket for an IBL. Gold crown seeds & Emerald Mountain seeds. Happy growing LW


@Skidmarx
Wondered how that smoked? Strong? Effects?
nice job BTW!!


----------



## Skidmarx (Jul 11, 2019)

That one is a clone and I only chopped her yesterday. She has been left 90 odd days. I left her till she was collapsing under her own weight. all milky trics with 5% cloudy.

I ran 2 plants originally (check out sshz's ZI diary hes happy if we keep that thread alive) 
And both were stong as hell (defo mid to high 20's thc) despite both being chopped early. ZI for me is a citrusy/gassy stank like a airfix glue and citrus chemical cleaner. But the smoke was sweet n spicy on inhale, quite deceptive compared to the fuck up it gives in effect (for me its a defo night timer). Despite a sweetish exhale I do cough if the spliff is packed but thats to do with sheer power. My fave is to blend 30%/70% ZI & A Royal Kush x. I get the best of both. Only love for ZI from friends & family too. Ethics aside you invested well!


----------



## johawa (Jul 20, 2019)

I probably would have selected a different breeder for my first grow if I went through this thread first, but Ethos seemed to check a lot of the boxes I was looking for. I wanted a plant that grew with some wow factors, and popped a Planet of the Grapes bean. It’s been 43 days since the flip and she’s looking special with her bluish grey leaves and frosty buds that smell like grape jolly rancher. Looking forward to watching as she continues to bloom.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2019)

BassheadGrowsWeed said:


> Is this still a risk when cloned from a healthy female?


It's strain dependent I believe.....only way you'll know is to clone and grow it out. But often, it will suppress the tendency to hermie.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2019)

"How tall would you recommend I let her get before I flip? She’s currently 10-11” tall at 4 weeks after clone transplant with the net above her sitting 11” above the soil. I have 42” between the top of the soil and the bottom of the light when it’s fully raised, I’m trying to fill my tent with this plant if I can. Growing with a mars hydro reflector 96 in a 2.75x2.75x5’ tent in soil w nectar of the gods nutrients. I was thinking 12-15” to allow 24-30” of total grow with 12-18” of space for my light above my plant"

I typically go about 28 days in veg, so that puts them to around 22-25 inches. I put them under a lot of light early on so that tends to make them taller than some of you will get to. Then I flower them. This is a strain that puts off a lot of branches, lots of trimming in the end. If I was you, I would pinch the crap out of them, last pinch 5 days before flowering. Then lollipop the bottom 1/3 of all branches. This will keep them shorter but increase the bud sites with nice sized buds.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Labrador.....sorry buddy, RIU banned me for a while after some political discussion. Friggin lefties........

My first suggestion is continue some nitrogen longer than you've been. They should still have some hints of green in the leaves for supreme health. It also slows finishing I believe. From the looks of your pics- I still see some white hairs- at least 10 days to go, maybe more like 2 weeks. Looks good though.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Most of Ethos stuff should go to at least 70 days flowering........ just go to 70, don't think about it. The 10th Planet plants (4) I just finished only went 63 days but they were well, well done so go figure. They're drying so I haven't tested them yet, but they look fine.


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 14, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> Most of Ethos stuff should go to at least 70 days flowering........ just go to 70, don't think about it. The 10th Planet plants (4) I just finished only went 63 days but they were well, well done so go figure. They're drying so I haven't tested them yet, but they look fine.


I have got one "10th Planet" in bloom at 28 days flower. You took to 63 days, good and ready? Been taking the Ethos strains I have grown also to around 70 days. Harvested their Super Lemon Haze F5's at 73 days. Just got one 10th Planet out of three planted/the other two were fubar/mutant. One I have is a beast and only in a 2 gallon airport. Like you, I have moved on from Ethos gear except for the Orange Kush Cake F1. I have not grown that strain yet. Going to try Dankonomics gear for my next two or three grows. I have enjoyed following your Ethos strain grows.


----------



## IIReignManII (Aug 15, 2019)

Mandarin Cookies R2 @ 3 weeks


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks Mac for the kind words.........I tried the 10th Planet today, they were well done at 63 days, i couldn't see taking them any longer. The smoke was about 60/40 Indica over Sativa. Not overly potent though, but OK overall. It has to dry some more to really bring the flavors out. I got 11 oz off of 4 plants, I pinched the main stalk once around day 22 in veg.  For you, I broke out the iPad for a 10th Planet pic:


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 17, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> Thanks Mac for the kind words.........I tried the 10th Planet today, they were well done at 63 days, i couldn't see taking them any longer. The smoke was about 60/40 Indica over Sativa. Not overly potent though, but OK overall. It has to dry some more to really bring the flavors out. I got 11 oz off of 4 plants, I pinched the main stalk once around day 22 in veg. View attachment 4380562 For you, I broke out the iPad for a 10th Planet pic:


Thank you, something to look forward to. Looks nice, but not very y potent? Ethos claims very high thc on this one also?? Ethos plants are beautiful though and usually good producers, just lacking in strength. My 10th planet at 29 days is already nice and chunky. We'll see. I grow completely organic TLO style and not getting the potency from Ethos. Nice easy to grow plants though. Sorry rambling, just smoked a blueberry headband sampler bud at 8 weeks; not bad. Love following your grows .


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 17, 2019)

This is Ethos M.O...........heavy yielder, so-so potency. Time and again, I find the same thing.


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Aug 18, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> I can't let my Ethos freebies from simply souvenirs sit under the stairs another year.
> 
> Fuck no I ain't giving 'em away!
> 
> ...


Hey I just snagged a bunch of the ethos gmo skittles f1, how did it turn out?I'm curious on a smoke report or pics if possible


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 19, 2019)

Lostsoul41387 said:


> Hey I just snagged a bunch of the ethos gmo skittles f1, how did it turn out?I'm curious on a smoke report or pics if possible


Sorry L I'm still in flower (slowed things down as summer temps are stupid in my house.) you'll find something on IG. I don't follow em but Its their preferences for comm's. Tidy girl, bit too long a space between nodes smells very tasty. No fuss no gender confusion. Good luck L I'll get some pic's during lights on
Edit. Change of plan, She's not photogenic at moment so I'll give it a week .


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 23, 2019)

Apex r1 over 6'


----------



## Skidmarx (Aug 23, 2019)

Just when you thought the thread was dead!!

1st things 1st...
Is the cat alive?
If no... did colin have anything to do with it? If yes...Is it "protecting you plants?"
Congrats you're gonna have a lot more close friends in a couple of months!
Has it been a straight outdoor run for her so far? (Don't remember seeing an o/d apex r1 yet)
How far in flower is she?


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have two Apex two CrescendO RBx1
Cat is alive just likes the shade.
These are seed plants been outside since early June
Bud sites started About August 12th arm length already.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Shame you wasted a grow on the Apex- what a disappointment. I haven't seen one positive comment by anyone who has grown it out. I was able to sell it out though, the opposite of the Member Berry, which had to be turned into gummies since no one wanted it after the first round of sales.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 25, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> I have two Apex two CrescendO RBx1
> Cat is alive just likes the shade.
> These are seed plants been outside since early June
> Bud sites started About August 12th arm length already.


Curious to see how that crescendo turns out. I am growing two of the crescendo rbxv2 right now, it flipped in early July, nugs are getting big and the leaves are glossy but doesn't look as frosty as I was hoping. Still ~3 weeks to go. I'll try to post some photos but I only have a shitty camera.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 25, 2019)

What issues are you having with Apex?


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 25, 2019)

Have 2 Apex indoor about 6 weeks in flower very frosty and solid nugs.
2 Albert Super Tramp 56 days in about a week from chop flush g


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 27, 2019)

Look for my grow, not sure if it's here or on THCFarmer. Everything was fine with it- just no buzz. No one liked it, it convinced me to stop growing Ethos stuff. Oops, here it is:

https://www.thcfarmer.com/threads/ethos-genetics-apex.103360/

Don't be fooled by my final comments- it was another look great, no buzz strain from Ethos. I just like to be positive in the end, but it was a waste of time overall.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ethos CrescendO RBx1 can you help me out with this. It's on the other plants but not as bad.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 2, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Ethos CrescendO RBx1 can you help me out with this. It's on the other plants but not as bad.


T, post it in "outdoor growing" as well. You'll increase your chances of answers. All the best.


----------



## Dvxdude (Sep 2, 2019)

Got these the other day. First time ordering seeds. Got some freebie Fruit Pebble OG regular seeds that I popped yesturday and practicing with them before popping the Feminized for my next grow.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Sorry L I'm still in flower (slowed things down as summer temps are stupid in my house.) you'll find something on IG. I don't follow em but Its their preferences for comm's. Tidy girl, bit too long a space between nodes smells very tasty. No fuss no gender confusion. Good luck L I'll get some pic's during lights on
> Edit. Change of plan, She's not photogenic at moment so I'll give it a week .


@Lostsoul41387 @Dieseltech
I took a video of my GMO x Zkittles day 31 from flip (long and protracted veg) but RIU doesn't support uploading videos from phones (video show her better than pics)
I've posted it on thcfarmer "anybody growing any ethos collective beans"
Only tagging you both as you had shown interest and all ethos thread are very dry these days.
Happy growing


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Some banana hammock cut nugs I did today .


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

I have crap load of ethos . I have a glittlez and a purple sunset in veg . Cherry Garcia and a tropic thunder in flower. I’m going to pop a sour chocolate cheese here next or a blueberry Obama.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Some banana hammock cut nugs I did today .


Very Tasty Iceman. They look a good size too What medium was she in? That Cherry Garcia caught my eye so good luck with her. That banana hammock thread is a long thread. Its like the aussie growers thread they post conversations in real time.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Very Tasty Iceman. They look a good size too What medium was she in? That Cherry Garcia caught my eye so good luck with her.


I’m in dwc buckets . That actually is my first run going hydro .


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m in dwc buckets . That actually is my first run going hydro .


Was it straight forward? Did BH behave themselves?


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Was it straight forward? Did BH behave themselves?


Took awhile for me to adapt to the hydro way but I don’t do traditional hydro . For most part it was me learning and error . Also the fact of putting 3 plants into a 2x4 was not a good idea . Diff time lapse in pics . Should have scrog . Went head first in.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Took awhile for me to adapt to the hydro way but I don’t do traditional hydro . For most part it was me learning and error . Also the fact of putting 3 plants into a 2x4 was not a good idea .


Damn size of them buds! Thats the only reason I would try hydro again. Thanks for posting. Do you want to id them left to right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Damn size of them buds! Thats the only reason I would try hydro again. Thanks for posting. Do you want to id them left to right?


Sure . Left to right is skunk hero, tropic thunder in middle , banana hammock on right . I will say I ran a comparative with others on banana hammock and she stretches.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hydro is in my ball park . I ran soil for awhile .i have a bunch of pics on Instagram. Willy fister


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Not here to boost and babble about my grow . I love to see these flowers everyone here grows . I’m just havin fun


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> You showed a wide shot that gave scale people showing off dont normally do that kudos to you. Knowing pics of my plants will be viewed by other makes me adress problems/issues i woukd otherwise leave.


I rather show ppl the full picture. Not picking up what your laying down ...


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I rather show ppl the full picture. Not picking up what your laying down ...


That was what I was trying to say, I worded it very poorly. I wouldnt get shitty you've got top set up. Happy growing!


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 8, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> That was what I was trying to say, I worded it very poorly. I wouldnt get shitty you've got top set up. Happy growing!


? Shittty?i feel you have good intent my friend . Little lost on the message .


----------



## Tylerw20 (Sep 8, 2019)

We had two CrescendO plants hit by a plow kind of damaged them stood them up and they survived its funny one side smells literally like oranges the other side smells skunky fruit sweet and these are so sticky.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Sep 13, 2019)

Apex R1


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 14, 2019)

Just finishing an Ethos "10th Planet " at 64 days flower. Was thinking about chopping but still has lots of white pistols. Think I will let it go to 70 days. About the normal flower time for Ethos strains. Looks awesome for only being grown in a 2 gal. airpot. Has an excellent grape jolly rancher smell. Hope it is potent.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

OKC (Orange Kush Cake) F1, 3 weeks from seed topped.


----------



## kroc (Sep 27, 2019)

Where u guys getting your ethos from? used to browse on seedsherenow but there not on there anymore. Also cant find the old vid of colin on thedudegrows talking about fem seeds, lots of info in that vid


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2019)

if Im not mistaken, I got an email per him doin like Cap, or something like it. Tiered memberships to a fan club and you basically buy an all access card, aka multipass. Get rewards and early releases and such. Starts Oct 1. If on mailing list, you'll get a newsletter like dealie.


----------



## kroc (Sep 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if Im not mistaken, I got an email per him doin like Cap, or something like it. Tiered memberships to a fan club and you basically buy an all access card, aka multipass. Get rewards and early releases and such. Starts Oct 1. If on mailing list, you'll get a newsletter like dealie.


Edit: Thats a shame.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 27, 2019)

kroc said:


> Edit: Thats a shame.


Got mine from www.simplysouvenirs.co.uk he's a super nice guy.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if Im not mistaken, I got an email per him doin like Cap, or something like it. Tiered memberships to a fan club and you basically buy an all access card, aka multipass. Get rewards and early releases and such. Starts Oct 1. If on mailing list, you'll get a newsletter like dealie.


Just checked that out on Insta. Wow that's confusing.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Sep 30, 2019)

Here’s my Sour OG Cheese. Day 51 of flower. Not purple like photos they sell it from but still looks mouth watering. This is my first grow. 5 plants.


----------



## dopeboyza (Sep 30, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> Just checked that out on Insta. Wow that's confusing.


Im glad im not the only one abit confused. So does the payment of the membership include seeds?


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 30, 2019)

dopeboyza said:


> Im glad im not the only one abit confused. So does the payment of the membership include seeds?


i don't think so it's just a membership for 1st dibb's on Early releases of New strains and i guess some limited release gear oh screw it here is the info off the email i got. 
Sign Up Starts October 1st 2019!

The new ETHOS Fan Club will bring together a community of true blue ETHOS supporters, providing access to Fan Club rewards like gifts at events and early access to limited release genetics!

Fans will receive a membership card with ranking (membership) number needed to claim rewards plus a keepsake “All-Access MULTIPASS Card.”


Round 1 sign up goes to the 500 members and will be available for purchase beginning October 1st and cost only $100.*


Round 2 sign up (2nd 500 members) will become available shortly after the first round closes and purchases are confirmed and will go for $200.


Round 3 sign up (members 1001-4999) will be available after that for $300.

On *October 1st* a link will go out just like our ETHOS Newsletter that you can use to join the Fan Club and sign up for the Multipass!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if Im not mistaken, I got an email per him doin like Cap, or something like it. Tiered memberships to a fan club and you basically buy an all access card, aka multipass. Get rewards and early releases and such. Starts Oct 1. If on mailing list, you'll get a newsletter like dealie.


Cap doing a membership too ? any info on that i would like to see but it may already be to late .


----------



## dopeboyza (Sep 30, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> i don't think so it's just a membership for 1st dibb's on Early releases of New strains and i guess some limited release gear oh screw it here is the info off the email i got.
> Sign Up Starts October 1st 2019!
> 
> The new ETHOS Fan Club will bring together a community of true blue ETHOS supporters, providing access to Fan Club rewards like gifts at events and early access to limited release genetics!
> ...


yeah i got this email as well, found it abit tricky to decipher


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Cap doing a membership too ? any info on that i would like to see but it may already be to late .


His was awhile back. Basically folks are tired of IG, and I also believe, and no offense intended to anyone, that some are tired of having to explain how to grow, how to use things, etc, they want a place where there are already experienced growers, and they are doin their thang. And showing. So its a more of a grow and show than inexperienced and/or less intelligent questions and comments. If you have to pay for a membership, odds are you not gonna be some newbie kicking the door open, mouthin and whatnot, lol. Odds are you be a lil more serious bout it all. Prolly building a tighter, smaller network, as IG has become the wild west, ala craigslist style, imho.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> His was awhile back. Basically folks are tired of IG, and I also believe, and no offense intended to anyone, that some are tired of having to explain how to grow, how to use things, etc, they want a place where there are already experienced growers, and they are doin their thang. And showing. So its a more of a grow and show than inexperienced and/or less intelligent questions and comments. If you have to pay for a membership, odds are you not gonna be some newbie kicking the door open, mouthin and whatnot, lol. Odds are you be a lil more serious bout it all. Prolly building a tighter, smaller network, as IG has become the wild west, ala craigslist style, imho.


You talking about the Bean Basement ?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> You talking about the Bean Basement ?


Not sure what Cap calls his forum, but that's the one I was referring


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Picked up some OGDLux Bx3, Lilac Diesel Bx4 and some Member OG F1's anyone tried any of these? I got reg seeds as I'm running a big grow and cant deal w any herms. Sounds like potency hasn't been there with most of their stuff for you guys. Anyone tried any breeding with their males?


----------



## macamus33 (Oct 2, 2019)

Took down a "10th Planet" couple weeks back. Only ran the one plant in a 2 gal. airpot. Harvested at 71 days flower/this plant is very potent. Best Ethos plant I have grown so far in my tents.


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 27, 2019)

hicountry1 said:


> Picked up some OGDLux Bx3, Lilac Diesel Bx4 and some Member OG F1's anyone tried any of these? I got reg seeds as I'm running a big grow and cant deal w any herms. Sounds like potency hasn't been there with most of their stuff for you guys. Anyone tried any breeding with their males?


My member og f1? Was male but theres a dude on thcfarmer (i lov all forums) dbznthmmam ran a ton of ethos gear it was on his " pheno hunting under spectrum king" post he had couole of MOG phenos.


----------



## Elchavo421 (Oct 27, 2019)

kroc said:


> Where u guys getting your ethos from? used to browse on seedsherenow but there not on there anymore. Also cant find the old vid of colin on thedudegrows talking about fem seeds, lots of info in that vid


Weedguardiansfamilytree


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 27, 2019)

So... my buddy's Early Glue fems (I think RBX1?) put out a full-on male. Don't know what to think about that. He's supposed to send me some pics and I'll post them up when he does.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 29, 2019)

Sour OG Cheese. I got 12 seeds from 5 plants. Are they feminized.


----------



## hicountry1 (Oct 29, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Sour OG Cheese. I got 12 seeds from 5 plants. Are they feminized. View attachment 4414062View attachment 4414063View attachment 4414064


The seeds will be mostly hermaphroditic but some may express female only characteristics, tread with caution. Looks delicious!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 30, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> So... my buddy's Early Glue fems (I think RBX1?) put out a full-on male. Don't know what to think about that. He's supposed to send me some pics and I'll post them up when he does.


These are male preflowers in veg, by the way. Lights have not been flipped.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 30, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> These are male preflowers in veg, by the way. Lights have not been flipped.


why flip. You going for seeds


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 30, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> why flip. You going for seeds


Not mine... my friend's. He was vegging his flower room a couple weeks before flipping. He had taken 4 cuttings of this one but he tossed it today. It was supposed to be fem seeds though.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 28, 2019)

Which version of Mandarin Cookies is the best?

I want to try it but the bank im getting it from has 3 different versions

original,R2,and R1V2


----------



## driel (Dec 21, 2019)

im reading a ton of hermie talk so how many of yours went left?


----------



## oldbeancounter (Dec 21, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Which version of Mandarin Cookies is the best?
> 
> I want to try it but the bank im getting it from has 3 different versions
> 
> original,R2,and R1V2


@Zipz55 
I liked the _Mandarin Cookies_ R1 V2, no herms, short but thick stout plants, orange/chemmy kinda smell, strong smoke.
I have not tried the other versions though.


----------



## proteus (Jan 1, 2020)

Skidmarx said:


> My member og f1? Was male but theres a dude on thcfarmer (i lov all forums) dbznthmmam ran a ton of ethos gear it was on his " pheno hunting under spectrum king" post he had couole of MOG phenos.


I have been reading the start of this post on Ethos,
I have been running ethos for two years multiple different strains, Zsweet Insanity, Crescendo RBxV1 and RBxV2, Chem OG, Mandarin Cookies, Insane in the Membrain, Planet of the Grapes, many more.

the latest one that I finished was crescendo RBxV2.
I’ve never had any issues with their genetics.
everyone I’ve grown out has been fire as hell I’ve actually had some problems recently on my crescendo RBxV2 grow in Organic Probiotic grow, had massive pH swing, the mini split went out for three days while I was out of town going back on the monitoring system it reached over 100° in the room for several days and the relative humidity was 100% when I got back I repaired the mini split and it took me three weeks to get the pH swing back to normal it was reaching 5.0 ph. I had some serious issue in the environment but she took the beating like a champ and still produced well, I grew it outdoors as well, last 2 photos were outdoor Crescendo


----------



## proteus (Jan 1, 2020)

proteus said:


> I have been reading the start of this post on Ethos,
> I have been running ethos for two years multiple different strains, Zsweet Insanity, Crescendo RBxV1 and RBxV2, Chem OG, Mandarin Cookies, Insane in the Membrain, Planet of the Grapes, many more.
> 
> the latest one that I finished was crescendo RBxV2.
> ...


----------



## proteus (Jan 1, 2020)

proteus said:


> View attachment 4447948View attachment 4447948View attachment 4447949View attachment 4447950View attachment 4447948View attachment 4447949View attachment 4447950View attachment 4447951


I did pollinate a couple braches on purpose with Purple Punch 2.0


----------



## proteus (Jan 1, 2020)

proteus said:


> I did pollinate a couple braches on purpose with Purple Punch 2.0


The outdoor Crescendo RBxV2


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 2, 2020)

Fuck me proteus thats a stunning harvest there. The problems you mentioned would have caused most growers health problems let alone their plants. Hats off for your work as well as the genetics.

I follow Sshz and he's back growing Ethos's (Mandarin Cookies) specifically for results. They still speak louder than words. Enjoy your harvest buddy. 2020 for organic probiotic soil!


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 2, 2020)

It’s not healthy to throw glitter on your plants  @proteus


----------



## anthony1 (Jan 3, 2020)

I just started these ethos seeds about a month ago and also got 4 other ethos genetics chopping those down in about a month


----------



## dopefest (Jan 28, 2020)

iceman2494 said:


> I have crap load of ethos . I have a glittlez and a purple sunset in veg . Cherry Garcia and a tropic thunder in flower. I’m going to pop a sour chocolate cheese here next or a blueberry Obama.


How did your tropic turn out? Just had to cull mine, wasn't going to make it through flower, seems very temperamental, at least the one I was running...


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Feb 1, 2020)

Has anyone heard any more on the MultiPass shipments from Ethos? Impatiently waiting...


----------



## dopefest (Feb 1, 2020)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> Has anyone heard any more on the MultiPass shipments from Ethos? Impatiently waiting...


Nope...talk about a shitshow. I was in the first tier. They sent me an email, with EVERYONE ELSE COPIED...so I have 500 random people's emails now and they have mine, along with their real names, etc. So they don't care about their customer's privacy (or don't know how to). Very concerning.

And pretty frustrating and bogus actually, I can imagine most of the people ordering from Ethos don't want their emails, real names (and addresses, etc.) on blast...

On top of that I keep getting hermies from their beans...so waiting to see if they make it worth my while, ever. Hope so...as their packs aren't cheap.


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Feb 2, 2020)

Just checked my email from them and I was bcc'ed, so at least they learned by the time they got to Tier 3! I've never had an issue with herm's. Ethos or any other breeder, but I mostly grow from clone after a pheno search. Super Lemon Haze F5 was my last Ethos run, Lemon Pledge goodness!


----------



## anthony1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mandarin cookies f1


----------



## hicountry1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is my favorite of my memberog? pheno’s at day 48 under 500w master pursuit cmh’s. All very uniform similar shape, size, and smells. Excited to taste her, very blueberry smelling.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 10, 2020)

Anyone get their multipass stuff? Supposedly they were to send out Jan 31st? Anyone get that email?


----------



## highatollah (Feb 12, 2020)

Planet of the Grapes smells like grape gummies. Other two are two different phenos of Mandarin Sunset. First one's nugs are solid as rock


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Feb 14, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Anyone get their multipass stuff? Supposedly they were to send out Jan 31st? Anyone get that email?


Still waiting here...

*UPDATE FEB 7, 2020*
The process of assembling everyone’s gift bags has been quite a project! (Mostly because there are so many awesome selections coming to you in this first offering We’re making our way through it as quickly as possible and we will promptly announce on the blog and via newsletter when shipping has begun! It won’t be much longer now as we have all hands on deck getting these ready for all you loyal ETHOS Multipass holders. We can’t thank everyone enough for your participation in this exciting new program as well as for your patience while we navigate it.

ANY and ALL concerns regarding your Multipass purchase or status can be directed to [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2020)

proteus said:


> The outdoor Crescendo RBxV2View attachment 4447956View attachment 4447957View attachment 4447958



What state ya in? Any mold issues outdoor?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 18, 2020)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3701716 View attachment 3701718 mandarin cookies chopped at day 50


Day 50 wow..that's fast, how's the yield?


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Feb 19, 2020)

*UPDATE FEB 18, 2020 Multipass*
Shipping has begun!!! Thanks again to everyone for bearing with us. We’re working through all the domestic shipments first and then next will be the international shipments. It is a consuming process so please allow us the time necessary to complete this task. In the mean time, here is the list of the items you should have once this first gift bag is received:

- Membership card
- Customizable Multipass
- Ethos pass holder and Lanyard
- Tribute Bx1
- Mendo Bendo Bx1
- Upāya F-1
- Peach OG Bx3
- Cherry Garcia R1
- Apex Rbx
- White Wedding RBx
- Zkittlez Bx4
- Rozé Zkittlez Bx3
- Zour Watermelon F1
- Fruity Pebbles OG
- Mac S1
- Sour Diesel Bx4
- Blueberry Sunset R1
- GG4 S1
- Airplane Glue R1
- Lilac Diesel x Watermelon Zkittlez
*More info on these strains is included with your shipment*


----------



## hicountry1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Damn that's a sick list of items


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Feb 20, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Nope...talk about a shitshow. I was in the first tier. They sent me an email, with EVERYONE ELSE COPIED...so I have 500 random people's emails now and they have mine, along with their real names, etc. So they don't care about their customer's privacy (or don't know how to). Very concerning.
> 
> And pretty frustrating and bogus actually, I can imagine most of the people ordering from Ethos don't want their emails, real names (and addresses, etc.) on blast...
> 
> On top of that I keep getting hermies from their beans...so waiting to see if they make it worth my while, ever. Hope so...as their packs aren't cheap.



Something seemed suspect from the get go and although I got in I decided to take an early exit. They had issues with the operation from the start which seemed fishy. I actually expressed this on his page mentioning that with so much money in play it should have been both organized and executed better.

On another note I’m running some Banana Hammocks right now and one is tossing some major nanners at the 3 week mark. I’ve seen nanners here and there but this one is something else.


----------



## anthony1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Mandarin cookies


----------



## dopefest (Feb 21, 2020)

Daaaang...got my multipass today. Almost 100 beans! Anyone else get theirs?


----------



## highatollah (Feb 21, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Daaaang...got my multipass today. Almost 100 beans! Anyone else get theirs?


Holy shit. I didn't have $300 to get a multipass. Now I'm real bummed.


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Feb 22, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Daaaang...got my multipass today. Almost 100 beans! Anyone else get theirs?


Patiently waiting! You better get popping @dopefest !!


----------



## Somerandomguy#2 (Apr 19, 2020)

I've known people to get hermaphrodite plants. Some to get straight fire too. Ethos maybe have a few more hermaphrodite issues historically but seem to be on point over the last 2-3 years. Only known one grower to get hermaphrodite plants in that time out of 7 running ethos femme seed.

Me I'd not bother with it but I've got enough of a collection. If you don't do your own femme or breeding and want to pay a bit for decent genetics go ethos. Just another one of the many out there.


----------



## Marcos Urban (Apr 21, 2020)

Apex R1 , perfect gen for SOG, as all gen best grow without cutting. Can compare - LED (cut) 1. 2. pic vs. HPS (not cut) 3. pic
In label was written HUGE yield. Yes its true but if you have lucky to potent phenotype and use SOG method grow . My favourite gen!
2 phenotypes more indica and more sativa. Savita is better. Smells more like orange (mandarine gen).
Strong smoke effect.
As I say all the time, if you want do the best yield, you will have to make always mother plant


----------



## highatollah (Apr 25, 2020)

Marcos Urban said:


> In label was written HUGE yield. Yes its true but if you have lucky to potent phenotype and use SOG method grow .


sounds like every seed ever sold


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 26, 2020)

North Atlantic Seed company


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 26, 2020)

Got 2 packs of CrescendO RBx1 20 seeds and freebies 10 Redbone seeds


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hurry they sell out fast


----------



## Dividedsky (May 2, 2020)

Pretty pumped I just got cuts of crescendo rbx2 and forbidden zkittlez.


----------



## SlurricaneSeason (May 10, 2020)

R Burns said:


> They are pretty good. Def not 30%+ thc, but most are bullshitting about that. Good terps, good buzz. Some herms and other dumb shit, but thats how fem seeds go. Oddly lacking flavor in the few that I have tried. I just planted a grape diamonds. Freebies from NECAAN. Mislabeled Gaped rbx. Im calling it that!


Ass gape rbx


----------



## anthony1 (May 17, 2020)

Some mc


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Crescendo from ethos is looking super dank-


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crescendo from ethos is looking super dank-
> View attachment 4631360
> View attachment 4631364


nice job, looks like you dialed it in. any nanners? were these fems? I got a freebie pack of regs that I'll eventually have to pop. black cherry watermelon zkittlez.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> nice job, looks like you dialed it in. any nanners? were these fems? I got a freebie pack of regs that I'll eventually have to pop. black cherry watermelon zkittlez.


No nanners, they were clones, believe they were from fem seeds, not 100% sure though


----------



## anthony1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Apex


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 6, 2020)

Crescendo @week 8 -


----------



## anthony1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Cressida


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone here running the mandarin cookies multipack? Love ethos. Have another run of purple sunset going.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2020)

Crescendo Rbx1 chopped @68 days


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2020)

Flash and no flash


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crescendo Rbx1 chopped @68 days
> View attachment 4653229
> View attachment 4653230
> View attachment 4653231


What’s the smell like? Loud or sweet?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> What’s the smell like? Loud or sweet?


Loud and one had a sweet pheno. Loud smell like mouth balls.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 1, 2020)

Not sure i want a strain that smells like mouth balls. Lol


----------



## anthony1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Member og and some apex


----------



## nunyabidness420 (Sep 12, 2020)

I got this pic from the seedbank today.
The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## nunyabidness420 (Sep 18, 2020)

They're here!
Where do I find info on the freebies?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 19, 2020)

Banana Hammock RBX1


----------



## bonytang (Sep 25, 2020)

anyone run member berry in dwc or other hydro? how's she feed iye?


----------



## HUF (Oct 4, 2020)

New test run from Ethos. I chose 15 strains for myself and now I want to choose the best one for growing by the SOG method from seeds
My conditions: grow tent 1.2 * 2.4m, lighting 960W / 8 Quantum board Horticulture Light, 7L pot, BIOBIZZ coconut substrate, Advanced Nutrients fertilizer and stimulants
Strains - Ethos Cookies, Mandarin Dreams, Member Berry, Banana Daddy, Early Lemon Berry, Grape Diamonds, MoRockin Kush, Crescendo, Lilack Diesel, Planet of the Grapes, 10th Planet of the Grapes, Purple Majik, Mandarin Cookies, Cherry GarSeeYa, Orange Velvet Underground


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 10, 2020)

hello fello ethos growers I hope my second ethos run is as fruitful as my first , avatar is cotton candy cookies(red) x mc still in flower looking juicy. today is day 3 for original mandarin cookies and the other cotton candy cookies (pink) from the pack. I dont have much info on the breeder but I live near a store constantly has breeders mentioned here on RIU (abit higher then bank prices, oh well convenience beats out 30 min drive vrs 30 day wait) also got a 5 pack of Cherry gar see ya but that sale was solely because I'm a deadhead. figures ... well hopefully I won't forget to update this ... p.s i realize the soil looks like shit and the seedlings are stretchy...they are just living here temporarily...don't worry I have a veg home for them and yes the top later is a spread out jiffy pellets onto of fox farms i use this as my starter "cup" to get plant established and sow seed directly in medium..I hate the paper towel method and this works for me


----------



## skys11 (Oct 14, 2020)

Just finished a harvest of Crescendo RBX2 and it looks great, smells good, nice yield and has been curing a little over 2 months. The problem is the strength is not there, for me or anyone else I've let sample the strain. Ihop this is not the case with all their strains, I have a lot of them.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

first time running ethos so far impressed, still have to cut down and try out but looking good so far
banana hammock 1



banana hammock 2

banana hammock 3
this one got toasted by my hot soil

banana hammock 4


banana hammock 5


banana hammock 6

this one also got burn from my soil...i put them in my soil pretty small and my soil is pretty hot so......
any ways those are the banana hammock look real nice not super dense but also not fluffy, smells like orange rine maybe ,probably run 1 or 2 for another run to see if they can make the cut.
next up cherry garseeya


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

cherry garseeya 1


cherry garseeya 2

this one was small and stunted, good thing didn't like the smell on it anyway..lol

cherry garseeya 3

this is probly the fluffiest of the ethos gear

cherry garseeya 4


cherry garseeya 5

this ones my fav of the ethos i think, got a fruity aroma not really cherry though

cherry garseeya 6

and there you have it, first try with ethos and i was impressed 
all the cherry garseeya were nice gonna run 1-2 another time see if they can stick around


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 18, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> cherry garseeya 1
> View attachment 4717885View attachment 4717886
> 
> cherry garseeya 2
> ...


Cherry #5 looks special


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

ComfortCreator said:


> Cherry #5 looks special


ya I've had my eye on her for awhile can't wait to try it...like i said smells fruity but not like cherry, i think it smells like a purple margy my friend grew out last year


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2020)

Just chopped this down and trimmed up 1 plant of grandpa's stash from ethos. Pulled over 5 zips off 1 plants in a 5 gal pot. These buds are very, very nice. There is a seriously sweet-skunk smell coming from the buds that engulfs you. This strain seriously surprised me and I'm super happy with it-


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 31, 2020)

mandarin cookies x cotton candy cookies


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone running Mr Hankey? Lol. Had some reg freebies and got a female.

also running morockin kush. It was one of my favorite of all time.


----------



## jollyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Just picked up a pack of Planet if the Grapes RBX. Any if you fine people got any info on it? Stretch, yield, hermy potential etc? Also eying up the White Wedding


----------



## Knobcheese (Nov 21, 2020)

_Ethos Mandarin Cookies and Apex 8 days since flip._


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Nov 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> i don't think so it's just a membership for 1st dibb's on Early releases of New strains and i guess some limited release gear oh screw it here is the info off the email i got.
> Sign Up Starts October 1st 2019!
> 
> The new ETHOS Fan Club will bring together a community of true blue ETHOS supporters, providing access to Fan Club rewards like gifts at events and early access to limited release genetics!
> ...


$1000- now


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 27, 2020)

Magicbeanz007 said:


> $1000- now


Thousand bucks now? Man. I remember being upset when I didn’t get in on the 300 dollar first tier this time last year. Waited and waited. Never got it. There’s some fire in there and I wish I had but at a thousand bucks that be commitment to running just ethos for years to me IMO. Can’t do it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thousand bucks now? Man. I remember being upset when I didn’t get in on the 300 dollar first tier this time last year. Waited and waited. Never got it. There’s some fire in there and I wish I had but at a thousand bucks that be commitment to running just ethos for years to me IMO. Can’t do it.


Hey did you ever figure out the power issue?


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Nov 27, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thousand bucks now? Man. I remember being upset when I didn’t get in on the 300 dollar first tier this time last year. Waited and waited. Never got it. There’s some fire in there and I wish I had but at a thousand bucks that be commitment to running just ethos for years to me IMO. Can’t do it.


yeah pricey but they say your in forever so far 27 strains 17 then 10 got in at $300- then nothing for months. got pissed then they over produced so forgiven then more came


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 7, 2021)

we should pitch in and try and get a multi pass sorted out


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm looking at Ethos but finding it hard to choose. My thoughts are wanting to get 2 or 3 different strains, preferably fems unless there is an absolutely stand out regular.

2 or 3 different strains from complete opposite spectrums. something completely wild or whatever. I dont really know what im looking for any advice would be awesome


----------



## Yowza McChonger (Jan 28, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Shame you wasted a grow on the Apex- what a disappointment. I haven't seen one positive comment by anyone who has grown it out. I was able to sell it out though, the opposite of the Member Berry, which had to be turned into gummies since no one wanted it after the first round of sales.


I've encountered an exception to that. My Apex is perfection. Extremely well-behaved plant, great smell and taste, robust yield (last one was 14.07 oz dry in a #5 nursery pot Cap'n Style under 360w of Samsung strips, cuttings root great, and very potent. It may be my favorite strain in 18 years of weekly perpetual harvesting. Running a second seed now in the rotation to see if the first one was a fluke.

If the house catches on fire, my EA mum is one of the first things I'm grabbin' on the way out. Perhaps I lucked out. How the second bean turns out will clear that up some.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 12, 2021)

Magicbeanz007 said:


> yeah pricey but they say your in forever so far 27 strains 17 then 10 got in at $300- then nothing for months. got pissed then they over produced so forgiven then more came


You wanna come off your autos from them? Or the lemon berry candy OG? Something like that. My buddy has a pass.


----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2021)

HUF said:


> New test run from Ethos. I chose 15 strains for myself and now I want to choose the best one for growing by the SOG method from seeds
> My conditions: grow tent 1.2 * 2.4m, lighting 960W / 8 Quantum board Horticulture Light, 7L pot, BIOBIZZ coconut substrate, Advanced Nutrients fertilizer and stimulants
> Strains - Ethos Cookies, Mandarin Dreams, Member Berry, Banana Daddy, Early Lemon Berry, Grape Diamonds, MoRockin Kush, Crescendo, Lilack Diesel, Planet of the Grapes, 10th Planet of the Grapes, Purple Majik, Mandarin Cookies, Cherry GarSeeYa, Orange Velvet Underground



How fast was the early lemon berry


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 13, 2021)

So to understand this better...they constantly release new crosses that they themselves dont test, send them to a large group of growers who then do the testing for them and then what? Seems a very different breeding program.


----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How fast was the early lemon berry


She was ready after 7, 5 weeks of flowering


----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> So to understand this better...they constantly release new crosses that they themselves dont test, send them to a large group of growers who then do the testing for them and then what? Seems a very different breeding program.


Most manufacturers do just that. But they also want a very high price for their seeds. Great value for money here


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2021)

HUF said:


> She was ready after 7, 5 weeks of flowering



Potency? 
Yield? 
Bag appeal? 

Would you grow again? 

Ive got 5 bananna daddy veg now, gonna pop some early L.B. in April for an outdoor run.


----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Potency?
> Yield?
> Bag appeal?
> 
> ...


I liked the yield. In my case, SOG from seeds and 52 plants on an area of 1.2 * 2.4m, each plant brought me 50-60g of ready-made weed. All are very rich in terpene profiles. The weakest smoke was Mandarin Cookies, which I will not return to. Everything else will be happy to grow more. But a little later. There will be other strains now.


----------



## HUF (Feb 13, 2021)

My next run on Ethos


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 13, 2021)

nice work


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Ethos Cookies at about day 27 of 12/12 growing in a 5 gallon Rain Science bag of #livingorganicsoil under #QuantumBoards #3000k. 
Looking a little hungry, but overall she looks good and should have no problem getting to the finish.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Ethos Cookies again, same day, same plant.


----------



## HUF (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a different phenotype Ethos Cookies


Big Sparks said:


> View attachment 4825635
> Ethos Cookies again, same day, same plant.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 14, 2021)

HUF said:


> I have a different phenotype Ethos CookiesView attachment 4825916View attachment 4825917


HUF

Have you grown the feminized GG4 RBX3? I plan to run it over the Summer and am curious if its good.


----------



## HUF (Feb 14, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> HUF
> 
> Have you grown the feminized GG4 RBX3? I plan to run it over the Summer and am curious if its good.


Unfortunately not. He is also interesting to me. But it was not available


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 14, 2021)

Saw the new drop list. gonna try to get the autos from my buddy with a pass.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 17, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> HUF
> 
> Have you grown the feminized GG4 RBX3? I plan to run it over the Summer and am curious if its good.


Ethos glue RBX3 from a few runs ago.

See I can be friendly too


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 17, 2021)

Morockin kush. This was probably the heaviest yielder I ever ran. Over half pound easy. Huge beautiful not too leafy buds. The most memorable smoke I’ve ever grown from smell to flavor. Weediest tasting weed in the world IMO. AMAZING stuff. 

banana hammock. This one faded beautiful. Absolutely stunning plant. Loved it. Wound up smelling abit like peanut butter for some reason....


lastly but not least. Cherry Garcia. This was before they changed the name to see ya. Lol. This one grew nice spear and long colas. Trained it well and it grew nice. Smelled suuuuper cherry and tasted the same. Cherry. Insane cherry. If you want cherry buds this is it. I was very impressed.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 17, 2021)

Cherry-Gar-see-ya is probably gonna be one of the next beans that I put to water. But that Mo'Rockin' Kush was one that I lagged on! Was eye-ballin them seeds for awhile, next thing I know they're all sold out! Ppfftt! Story of my life! Lol!


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 17, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Cherry-Gar-see-ya is probably gonna be one of the next beans that I put to water. But that Mo'Rockin' Kush was one that I lagged on! Was eye-ballin them seeds for awhile, next thing I know they're all sold out! Ppfftt! Story of my life! Lol!


Definitely worth running man. It’s very sticky/greasy and super cherry terps. Amazing stuff. Light feeder don’t go too heavy.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 17, 2021)

I run a living organic soil so should be good and bring out the flavors! Thanks for taking the time share your experience with her. Much appreciated.


----------



## Frost Spectre (Feb 17, 2021)

Crescendo Rbx1
Crescendo Rbx2
Mandarin Cookies R2


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 18, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Ethos glue RBX3 from a few runs ago.
> 
> See I can be friendly too
> 
> View attachment 4829306


That is some sick sxxx! Incredible result


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 18, 2021)

HUF said:


> I have a different phenotype Ethos CookiesView attachment 4825916View attachment 4825917


Looks like a good yielder! I may have to throw down some more seeds to see if I cant find something special. I've got 3 packs! And this was only one seed just to try it out. Thanks for sharing your pics and your story. Much appreciated.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 19, 2021)

Just to throw this out there...anybody come across a strain that is just blow your mind potency? I realize ethos has some beautiful frosty plants, but havent heard which strains will bomb you. Thx in advance!


----------



## Zilman (Feb 22, 2021)

HUF said:


> New test run from Ethos. I chose 15 strains for myself and now I want to choose the best one for growing by the SOG method from seeds
> My conditions: grow tent 1.2 * 2.4m, lighting 960W / 8 Quantum board Horticulture Light, 7L pot, BIOBIZZ coconut substrate, Advanced Nutrients fertilizer and stimulants
> Strains - Ethos Cookies, Mandarin Dreams, Member Berry, Banana Daddy, Early Lemon Berry, Grape Diamonds, MoRockin Kush, Crescendo, Lilack Diesel, Planet of the Grapes, 10th Planet of the Grapes, Purple Majik, Mandarin Cookies, Cherry GarSeeYa, Orange Velvet Underground


You know that for the price of 15 strains you could buy Ethos multipas?


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 22, 2021)

I wish I could afford to get the multi pass! But it seems to get more and more expensive with every new tier. And now I hear that the deadline is April for the last multi-passes ever! Bummer dude.


----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 10, 2021)

Greetings all, just picked up the Planet of the grapes. Will report back once I grow out the 5 I get. Planning to run them under either a hlg 550 or a 600 hps. Happy growing.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's a few pics of the Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) at day 50 of 12/12 light schedule and she is just starting to fade and get some color.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome the baby White Wedding (Wedding Cake × Manderin Cookies × Crescendo) to the club!


----------



## Autofire (Mar 10, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> View attachment 4849174View attachment 4849175View attachment 4849176View attachment 4849178
> Here's a few pics of the Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) at day 50 of 12/12 light schedule and she is just starting to fade and get some color.


Dank af mate


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 10, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Dank af mate


Thanks bro! Here's a side view of the Manderin Sunset so that you can see how they are starting to bulk up and put on a little weight. For a small short plant, she didnt fuck around in the stacking buds department! Lol!


----------



## Autofire (Mar 10, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Thanks bro! Here's a side view of the Manderin Sunset so that you can see how they are starting to bulk up and put on a little weight. For a small short plant, she didnt fuck around in the stacking buds department! Lol!
> View attachment 4849186View attachment 4849187


Beautiful work mate. Thats gonna be some very fine smoke. 

Here's my 3 Pluto Auto's at 6.5 weeks, thats a 2.5 X 2.5 tents and these girls are in desperate need of a move up into the 5 X 5 to finish flowering.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 10, 2021)

Those things are pretty big for autos! Were those freebies? Because I think I have a couple of packs of those that I got from Get Seeds Right Here when I bought some Ethos gear. Either way, your plants look great!


----------



## Autofire (Mar 10, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Those things are pretty big for autos! Were those freebies? Because I think I have a couple of packs of those that I got from Get Seeds Right Here when I bought some Ethos gear. Either way, your plants look great!


Haha I wish they were. Ethos are pretty hard to get down here in Oz and I paid top dollar for them. Although the nice fellas at ABB did send me 6 Rose Zkittles regs and 6 Ethos Kush regs.

I can't really figure out why people think autos are small. Everytime I run them I get good results. Usually a minimum of 6-8 ounces per plant bar the occasional 3 ounce runt.

Thanks mate, I gotta get a diary started so some other crew can check out how good Ethos is. haha


----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 1, 2021)

These are freebies from Ethos..
Ethos Cookies #16 x Cherry Punch x Mandarin Sunset


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 3, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Haha I wish they were. Ethos are pretty hard to get down here in Oz and I paid top dollar for them. Although the nice fellas at ABB did send me 6 Rose Zkittles regs and 6 Ethos Kush regs.
> 
> I can't really figure out why people think autos are small. Everytime I run them I get good results. Usually a minimum of 6-8 ounces per plant bar the occasional 3 ounce runt.
> 
> Thanks mate, I gotta get a diary started so some other crew can check out how good Ethos is. haha


Im in Tas and got 2 big orders of Ethos from brotanicals come thru very recently


----------



## Autofire (Apr 3, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Im in Tas and got 2 big orders of Ethos from brotanicals come thru very recently


Aussie seller?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 3, 2021)

my buddy just run skunk hero, citral glue and mandarin.. 2 weeks before harvest he noticed they are all seeded hard.. must have been a bugger in the bunch sadly


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 4, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Aussie seller?


nah brotanicalgardens.com in the US. ive had heaps of orders not cone thru but these guys and a cpl of other smaller yank vendors have got thru. i nevver opt for stealth


----------



## Autofire (Apr 4, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> nah brotanicalgardens.com in the US. ive had heaps of orders not cone thru but these guys and a cpl of other smaller yank vendors have got thru. i nevver opt for stealth


opting for stealth is usually a better way to get them through


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 5, 2021)

Autofire said:


> opting for stealth is usually a better way to get them through


generally i'd agree, but i know now they have these fucking seed xray machines now so pretty much no stealth is going to hide them especially when theyre just jammed in tshirts or packs of beads.. all the packages ive paid extra for stealth have not shown up. all the ones i havent bothered with stealth have gotten through. hell, the way brotanicals pack the ethos packs they just look like decks of cards anwyay and i guess anything that doesnt look like it's trying to be concealed will be less likely to raise suspicion? but who knows anymore.

anyway just thought i' share my experience. lost a $500 order from attitude that i paid for stealth and garuntee and they gave up after the 2nd reship. since then i just stopped bothering with the stealth option and tried other vendors. brotanicals has been super quick to get here, too.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone run his Lemon OG Haze?


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 5, 2021)

No, not me. But I'd also love to see pics of anyone who did.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> generally i'd agree, but i know now they have these fucking seed xray machines now so pretty much no stealth is going to hide them especially when theyre just jammed in tshirts or packs of beads.. all the packages ive paid extra for stealth have not shown up. all the ones i havent bothered with stealth have gotten through. hell, the way brotanicals pack the ethos packs they just look like decks of cards anwyay and i guess anything that doesnt look like it's trying to be concealed will be less likely to raise suspicion? but who knows anymore.
> 
> anyway just thought i' share my experience. lost a $500 order from attitude that i paid for stealth and garuntee and they gave up after the 2nd reship. since then i just stopped bothering with the stealth option and tried other vendors. brotanicals has been super quick to get here, too.



I believe they are just looming for lithium batteries. If you are in the states and ordering domestic..stealth is a waste of money..and I wouldn't pay for anything that is not in the original breeder pack. North atlantic seed company is solid AF.. Big ethos supply too.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 5, 2021)

If in the States, try Getseedsrighthere. They've got all of Ethos gear and freebies! I think they're in Colorado.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 6, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I believe they are just looming for lithium batteries. If you are in the states and ordering domestic..stealth is a waste of money..and I wouldn't pay for anything that is not in the original breeder pack. North atlantic seed company is solid AF.. Big ethos supply too.



Nah they have machines here now that specifically target seeds: 








Australia trials new technology to intercept mystery seeds sent in the mail


In world-first, agriculture department uses high-resolution X-ray machine to detect presence of seeds




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigRed469 (Apr 11, 2021)

Has anyone in her ran the Tribute Bx1 yet? I got a 5 pack as freebies from my last SHN order. I've wanted to try some ethos gear for a while now but have never pulled the trigger, and the genetics sound amazing.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 24, 2021)

Hello erry one, I just wanted to say hi as I may be posting here in the near future. I've been absent from riu for a while and am halfway thru building out my new grow room and got all my stuff ordered to start no till 2x4 beds under photontek pro 600w and some mars tsl2000s and sp250s etc. I have been reamending and recycleling soil for yrs but am finally going full no till with cover crop as I also have a hobby of composting and soil making. I use roaches(ivory heads) and worms to compost all our family food waste and garden waste to amend soil. Soil aside, I'm starting off this new grow with an ethos run of 10th planet and crescendo R1. I'll fill in with other shit I have as needed to fill canopy. On the back burner I also have some pre release ethos from NASC the vinyard and purple magik og that I'll run later. I'm a seed maker by hobby so I'm sure I'll be putting some of the vinyard to the 10th planet or whatever seems appropriate after testing em. That said I'm putting aside my hobby and seed making to hunt some new fems with this ethos run. Rn my best fems I kept are some long valley royal kush, and a pineapple of unknown origin as well as some Apollo and xmass bud phenos and some xmass bud pollen(from an old male you can see on my instagram but I lost access so won't be posting there most likely). Later on i plan to work with, aka cross all my fems with, a keeper male that I've kept alive from a jungle boys bagseed that is the most resilient healthy plant I ever saw hands down. I have no idea what genetics the jungle boys is but it was not selfed because it was a male and it was in a authentic jungle boys sealed bag of either mike larry or jungle cake I honestly don't remember which so it's a mystery male with fire genetics I just don't know what they are lolol. Anyway, as Arnold said, "I'll be back" and more active again soon as the room is Rdy in cpl weeks. So far all the dry all wall in the basement is down and Rdy for reflectix double bubble to go up and then lights and beds etc. etc..


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 4, 2021)

So im running some Ethos strains:

Mandarin Zkittlez
Apex R1
Mystic (freebie)
And 2x 10th planet.

The 10th planets are SUPER dense and cabbage-y. Quite different to the description of how they would grow. Im growing under ProGrow 680w E lights with a basic H&G routine (Coco A+B, multizyme, calmag and Nitrogen 0.5ml/L)

Is is the extra nitrogen thats causing this dense growth? Should i cut it out? The other strains are fine, also Baklava from The Plug in there. The Mandarin Zkittlez and baklava are fine, no cabbagey growth.

Halp? Its making training slow and difficult becaise theyre just growing so tight and dense


----------



## Big Sparks (Jun 4, 2021)

Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) bred by Ethos Genetics at about 9 weeks into flower in a 5 gallon Grow Science bag of #livingorganicsoil. She goes about 10 weeks to 75 days. Big chunky buds, very fragrant, smells of tangerines and Skunk! Very greasy if you happen to touch her. A very nice hybrid smoke.


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 5, 2021)

Here’s the 10th planet I just finished last week.
Been in jars for a few days now. Strong musty grape smell. Nice dense nugs. It was a pretty easy strain to grow.


----------



## canope (Jun 22, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Anyone run his Lemon OG Haze?


I'm growing some right now you can check my grow in signature, but I haven't seen the end result yet. If anyone did grow some I would love to see pics!


----------



## canope (Jun 22, 2021)

diggs99 said:


> Here’s the 10th planet I just finished last week.
> Been in jars for a few days now. Strong musty grape smell. Nice dense nugs. It was a pretty easy strain to grow.


I'm planning on growing it next, how was the yield? It looks fire!


----------



## diggs99 (Jun 23, 2021)

canope said:


> I'm planning on growing it next, how was the yield? It looks fire!


I would say it’s def an above average yielder for sure. Nice thick dense nugs


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2021)

I just picked up 10 cuts of crescendo rbx1 yesterday that I have previously run...think I posted some pics of it in here a while back from last summer. Don't know much about ethos but I absolutely love this strain- terps, nose, bag appeal and yield are all on point with crescendo. If you are looking for a strain to try from ethos, I highly recommend the crescendo rbx1


----------



## Germinator-X (Jul 17, 2021)

macamus33 said:


> Two out of three plants growing of my "Super Lemon Haze F5 " are female one male . Showing sex at 7 days flower.


Hey, How did those beans go? I am starring at the website right now. It is this or I have dry chems to fem and make s1's of the Super Lemon Haze Fem Beans from green house. Was this version as good? Can I get some sort of a review?


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 18, 2021)

Germinator-X said:


> Hey, How did those beans go? I am starring at the website right now. It is this or I have dry chems to fem and make s1's of the Super Lemon Haze Fem Beans from green house. Was this version as good? Can I get some sort of a review?


Im waiting to run ethos super lemon haze.....its different than the greenhouse version though, greenhouse used ssh....ethos used jack herrer....personally, I prefer Jack to SSH....but cant really go wrong with either really


----------



## Germinator-X (Jul 19, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I'm waiting to run ethos super lemon haze..... it's different than the greenhouse version though, greenhouse used ssh....ethos used jack herrer....personally, I prefer Jack to SSH....but can't really go wrong with either really


I do like SLH. The taste is stellar. I actually thought I would hate lemon smoke. I hate all berry or flavored vape, that isn't vanilla custard or close to it. But SLH was a treat. Long happy no downer buzz. I hear it is very sensitive to grow. Ethos looks killer across the board. Lil expensive, I may scrap my lemon dreams. Mandala seems priced right I might go in that direction.


----------



## gas house (Jul 19, 2021)

outliergenetix said:


> Hello erry one, I just wanted to say hi as I may be posting here in the near future. I've been absent from riu for a while and am halfway thru building out my new grow room and got all my stuff ordered to start no till 2x4 beds under photontek pro 600w and some mars tsl2000s and sp250s etc. I have been reamending and recycleling soil for yrs but am finally going full no till with cover crop as I also have a hobby of composting and soil making. I use roaches(ivory heads) and worms to compost all our family food waste and garden waste to amend soil. Soil aside, I'm starting off this new grow with an ethos run of 10th planet and crescendo R1. I'll fill in with other shit I have as needed to fill canopy. On the back burner I also have some pre release ethos from NASC the vinyard and purple magik og that I'll run later. I'm a seed maker by hobby so I'm sure I'll be putting some of the vinyard to the 10th planet or whatever seems appropriate after testing em. That said I'm putting aside my hobby and seed making to hunt some new fems with this ethos run. Rn my best fems I kept are some long valley royal kush, and a pineapple of unknown origin as well as some Apollo and xmass bud phenos and some xmass bud pollen(from an old male you can see on my instagram but I lost access so won't be posting there most likely). Later on i plan to work with, aka cross all my fems with, a keeper male that I've kept alive from a jungle boys bagseed that is the most resilient healthy plant I ever saw hands down. I have no idea what genetics the jungle boys is but it was not selfed because it was a male and it was in a authentic jungle boys sealed bag of either mike larry or jungle cake I honestly don't remember which so it's a mystery male with fire genetics I just don't know what they are lolol. Anyway, as Arnold said, "I'll be back" and more active again soon as the room is Rdy in cpl weeks. So far all the dry all wall in the basement is down and Rdy for reflectix double bubble to go up and then lights and beds etc. etc..


hey cuz if u still got those ethos vineyard freebies id really like to get those if youre willing to esll/trade


----------



## charlie6zero (Jul 19, 2021)

Just snagged a pack of ethos cookies rbx, 5 seeds fem for 64 bucks that was w shipping. If yer in the Midwest, I got mine from chitownseeds


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 23, 2021)

View attachment PSX_20210723_224336.jpgColin OG RBX 9 week in flower. I will maybe cut her at week 11


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 24, 2021)

Cherry garseeya post chop


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 25, 2021)

Early lemon berry
Blueberry sunset
Mandarin cookies


----------



## toastedleaf (Jul 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Cherry garseeya post chop
> View attachment 4950400View attachment 4950402View attachment 4950403View attachment 4950404


how much stretch did you notice on her and how long did you veg? looks great I've been thinking a lot about getting some seeds soon.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 25, 2021)

toastedleaf said:


> how much stretch did you notice on her and how long did you veg? looks great I've been thinking a lot about getting some seeds soon.


not a big strecher compared to most strains, definitely below average. the one i found streches a little, I veged that one maybe 3-4 weeks. The one I got from clone superstore had almost zero stretch but I got the clone on like a Wednesday and flowered them on Saturday so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 26, 2021)

Mandarin cookies cut 1 branch off


----------



## scottelaxe (Jul 26, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Cherry garseeya post chop
> View attachment 4950400View attachment 4950402View attachment 4950403View attachment 4950404


What lights you growing with man? Them buds looking nice.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 27, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> What lights you growing with man? Them buds looking nice.


Thanks
I'm old school, just 600 hps


----------



## scottelaxe (Jul 27, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Thanks
> I'm old school, just 600 hps


Oh nice mine should look real nice then man. Using two 400s and a LED light for my 9 plants in a 5 x 5 tent. What's your growing area?


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 28, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Oh nice mine should look real nice then man. Using two 400s and a LED light for my 9 plants in a 5 x 5 tent. What's your growing area?


I use 2 600 in a 5x5


----------



## outliergenetix (Jul 29, 2021)

gas house said:


> hey cuz if u still got those ethos vineyard freebies id really like to get those if youre willing to esll/trade


hey bro still doing the room up, and have not logged in since that post so sorry for the wait. i have not popped those vinyards yut, but imma grow em out for sure in my crescendo run end of the year early next year. it may be a year down the road if you ant seeds from that, but keep an eye on my activity soon and i will send you a clone of what i sprout from that pack . i can send seed down the road i make from it, but if you see me on here growing that vinyard i will have clones of al the seeds i pop of tha vinyard so hit me up at that time is your best bet as i always have xtra clones to be safe and end up destroyng some . basically the clone be easier and quicker to send as open pollination runs would happen further own the road time wise. i wouldnt pollinate them the first go. i take clones then if i like the seed stock i will polinate those clones for my archives. 
of note is i am a pure hobbytist. i am not trying to sell, or verify or create any genetics. i like to play with stuff i have, even bag seeds, and i do not buy seeds all that often. my gorw room should be done by end of august and i plan to post regularly again once my home is in order


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 4, 2021)

Greeting all, just opened my Ethos pack and started some seeds. Will update soon. Was wondering for others do normally sometimes get a extra seed in a 5 or 10 pack with yours? I had 6 seeds with mine. Thanks and happy growing.


----------



## Coldwarninja (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey guys just looking for some advice on picking a strain. I have a 3x3x5 tent with a 260w hlg gb. Yeild is my first priority followed by potency and aroma. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Nov 10, 2021)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> Just checked my email from them and I was bcc'ed, so at least they learned by the time they got to Tier 3! I've never had an issue with herm's. Ethos or any other breeder, but I mostly grow from clone after a pheno search. Super Lemon Haze F5 was my last Ethos run, Lemon Pledge goodness!


Anything worth noting on those SLH f5? I have a 17 pack about 40 days in veg


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 11, 2021)

MidWickedWest said:


> Anything worth noting on those SLH f5? I have a 17 pack about 40 days in veg


I have a pack, havent grown it, but just note its Jack Herrer x lemon skunk.....not super silver haze.....i feel the ethos version is probably better than the ssh version


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 11, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> i feel the ethos version is probably better than the ssh version


and why is that?

have you smoked the real SLH before?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2021)

I’d try some peach crescendo, apparently a little tricky to grow, but smoked some recently and really liked it. Jme


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 11, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> and why is that?
> 
> have you smoked the real SLH before?


Yes I have. The ssh version I find to have 0 lemon taste, and is a very woody-haze taste and i love it....it smells like lemon juice though lol

Ethos' version I think will have more lemon citrus flavor, and i love Jack....i find that Jack is stronger than SSH to me, and therefore I think the flavor and potency will both be better, not that the SLH is weak or doesn't taste good, its just good, not REALLY good.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Nov 11, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I have a pack, havent grown it, but just note its Jack Herrer x lemon skunk.....not super silver haze.....i feel the ethos version is probably better than the ssh version


I'm seeing several mutations and whorled phyllotaxy in this pack. I'm seeing flower spots coming out of a leaf...all kinds of weird shit. My thinking is that the reason the f5 is 8-9 weeks is because they used Autoflowers to bring down the flower time. The mutants have ruderalis type leaves. Very strange


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 11, 2021)

MidWickedWest said:


> I'm seeing several mutations and whorled phyllotaxy in this pack. I'm seeing flower spots coming out of a leaf...all kinds of weird shit. My thinking is that the reason the f5 is 8-9 weeks is because they used Autoflowers to bring down the flower time. The mutants have ruderalis type leaves. Very strange


Thats extremely weird and id be pissed if they used autoflowers. At least disclose that, because if thats the case i wouldn't have purchased it.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 14, 2021)

MAC n Jack by Ethos 
one plant yielded 13.5oz cured


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 14, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 14, 2021)

The MAC n Jack barely needed any leaf removal during the whole grow. It grew tall and wide. Completely filled a 2x4 and I almost had to remove the fan. It smokes nice. 10/10 buzz for sure.


----------



## Tas devil (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice grow PeatPhreak..how long was your veg time..


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

When does someone want to start a grandpas stash r2 with me


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 28, 2021)

Tas devil said:


> Nice grow PeatPhreak..how long was your veg time..


Thanks. Shorter than normal for me because it grew tall quickly. Three week veg. 10 week bloom. Smoking it right now! Very good stuff. Strong sativa forward buzz. Lemon, lime, dank herbal and fuel. Little bit of burnt rubber too. Barely had to trim any leaves during the grow.


----------



## Tas devil (Nov 29, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply PeatPhreak..was that from clone brother .i normally go 4-6 week veg from seed depending how well they grow.i like the bud structure of her..she looks solid..


----------



## Tas devil (Nov 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> When does someone want to start a grandpas stash r2 with me


I have been thinking of running them nxt..just waiting to see what sshz has to say before buying..hes helped me out quite abit on seed selection..he knows his shit


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 29, 2021)

Tas devil said:


> Sorry for the late reply PeatPhreak..was that from clone brother .i normally go 4-6 week veg from seed depending how well they grow.i like the bud structure of her..she looks solid..


It was from seed. Three weeks is all it needed in Veg. It maxed out the height of my tent in bloom.


----------



## Tas devil (Nov 29, 2021)

Wish i could grow them that well brother. ..she really took off in flower then..shes got my juices flowing so much so i might buy a pk.if i can get half that i would b very happy.growing out the potg atm with near 3 weeks to go..found balls and nanners together bout 2 weeks into flower.man was i pissed..dont think its stable but i have only seen one seed that i found.havnt had a real good look though but by the looks the balls and nans i got must of been near all sterile..was reasonably short in veg 40cm then flipped then stretched to fuck lol..only have 2.1mtrs ceiling.buds look decent but no smell so im hoping it smokes up.looks really frosty


----------



## casperd (Dec 29, 2021)

macamus33 said:


> How far along are your "Super Lemon Haze F5 " in flower? I have two females at 10 days flower/all showed sex at 6-7 days flower. They are getting big/stretch is on. Going to be beasts.


whats the smells ?


----------



## casperd (Dec 29, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Take it from someone who has grown more Ethos stuff over the past 2 years than anyone else on here........most have been disappointing. Not one of their strain hits the THC % marks they claim- not one. But if you are looking for a heavy yield- a lot of their strains can produce nice weight. And regarding their AlphaFem's- it's all bullshit. If anything, they produce MORE hermies, not less. As some of you know, I've moved on to others now- I'm tired of paying $100 a pack for mid grade stuff. They now remind me of GreenHouse Seeds- more about promotion and fancy advertising, less about quality breeding and high end results.


what are some of the better breeders you know of that garantee a keeper or 2 looking for a real tasty heavy smoke ?


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 30, 2021)

casperd said:


> what are some of the better breeders you know of that garantee a keeper or 2 looking for a real tasty heavy smoke ?


I usually have good luck with canarado, ran two strains from top dawg and both had some fire that I could have kept. Just started running esos and found a few keepers in a pack of twinkle tarts, the other two strains from him had nice plants but no real winners like the Twinkle tarts. That being said I found some nice plants in the 2 packs of ethos gear I grew. Grew banana hammock and cherry garseeya from beans both had at least 1 super nice looking pheno, never kept a banana hammock as I didn't like the terps but I still have my cherry garseeya keeper smells amazing has amazing bag appeal good yield but like most ethos gear isn't the most potent but its a nice smoke with great terps so it gets kept around. Now I also purchased 4 clones of ethos gear from a clone seller who said he hunted them from multiple packs, early lemon berry, blueberry sunset, Mandarin cookies and another cherry garseeya (wanted to see who's was better) they all looked nice especially the Mandarin cookies which I thought I was going to keep but its lack of potency and terps only ran it one time along with the rest of the clones. My cherry garseeya is the only one to make the grade out of all the rest, other clone of cherry wasn't bad just mine was better in all categories frost, smell,yield and bag appeal.

So to make a long story short your probably not going to find something super potent in packs of ethos gear or if you do it might take alot of searching.
But you can definitely find nice smoke with great terps,bag appeal and yield though.
Here's a shitty pic of my cherry garseeya


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone have input on Mandarin Zkittlez ?
I found a pack in my fridge but can't remember why it went into my backburner collection.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2021)

casperd said:


> what are some of the better breeders you know of that garantee a keeper or 2 looking for a real tasty heavy smoke ?



AkBB


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 30, 2021)

casperd said:


> what are some of the better breeders you know of that garantee a keeper or 2 looking for a real tasty heavy smoke ?


Avoid anyone who guarantees you'll find a keeper. A keeper by whose standards ?? And how long will i want to keep that keeper? Keep cracking and you'll be rewarded


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 30, 2021)

Running some Citradelic Sunset, pics

11/20


12/2


12/14


12/18


12/26


12/30


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Running some Citradelic Sunset, pics
> 
> 11/20
> View attachment 5057199
> ...


Awesome work man! Wish I had the skills/confidence to keep a plant that short and yield half as much as it looks like they eventually will.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m thinking about snagging a grandpas stash. Honestly been considering grabbing a few packs of different things from him. That strain rewarding in terps?


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m thinking about snagging a grandpas stash. Honestly been considering grabbing a few packs of different things from him. That strain rewarding in terps?


Grandpas stash has a sweet old school flavor, definitely a good smoke.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a pack of grandpas stash r2. Would like to start one with a fellow member and grow together and compare.

not compete. Just compare.

whenever anyone wants to run one together…. Let me know.


----------



## Coldwarninja (Jan 23, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Running some Citradelic Sunset, pics
> 
> 11/20
> View attachment 5057199
> ...


What size of tent is that? Looks fantastic


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 23, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I have a pack of grandpas stash r2. Would like to start one with a fellow member and grow together and compare.
> 
> not compete. Just compare.
> 
> whenever anyone wants to run one together…. Let me know.


I plan grabbing a pack here really soon. I’ll keep you in touch if your still interestewhen I get them. I talked to him thru dm and he said it’s great for outdoors. So I plant running it this year out there as well.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I plan grabbing a pack here really soon. I’ll keep you in touch if your still interestewhen I get them. I talked to him thru dm and he said it’s great for outdoors. So I plant running it this year out there as well.


I’ll take some clones and my cousin recently moved to VA, I was gonna set him up good on some outdoor stuff. Just set him up on some good low maintenance auto flowers so he can dip his toes into seeing a plant. Just holla man. It’ll be cool. I’ll pop it with you and same goes to anyone reading this.

if anyone has these and wants to pop one at same time… let a fellow know.
Slurricane
Slurricane ix
Black cherry punch
Slurmints Ix?
Fierce animal
Blue dom
Trichopath
Platinum gorilla
Zurple punch

That’s the inhouse I have and I’m dying to start any of these. Ran them all before minus the zurple and blue dom. Also never had the slurmints.

edit my bad I thought the inhouse genetics thread got off topic abit.

have a lot of ethos we can pop together anyone reading.

purple sunset
Mandarin cookies multi pack 
Cherry Garcia 
Grandpas stash r2
Mr hankey 
End game 
Lemon candy berry og?
Few others.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 23, 2022)

Have been running through a pack of Lemon OG Haze regs last few runs. Chopped one down not long ago and it had a jasmine tea smell. Didn't get the lemony smells I was expecting... Yield was on the lower end. Frosty though. Hoping it smokes well. The leaves were super coated in trichs. Should be good for some bubble hash.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 23, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ll take some clones and my cousin recently moved to VA, I was gonna set him up good on some outdoor stuff. Just set him up on some good low maintenance auto flowers so he can dip his toes into seeing a plant. Just holla man. It’ll be cool. I’ll pop it with you and same goes to anyone reading this.
> 
> if anyone has these and wants to pop one at same time… let a fellow know.
> Slurricane
> ...


That’s a beautiful stock bro!! Yeah. I’ll let you know what I grab. Grandpas stash for sure within next week or so.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2022)

Coldwarninja said:


> What size of tent is that? Looks fantastic


Thanks, it's 3x3.

pic from today


It's not the greatest stacker as there was a ton of stretch. If I was going to run it again I probably wouldn't top it as much as I did and went for larger buds. I grow water only no till but I would guess one could coax some bigger buds fine tuning off the N and more on the K but I'm nobodies expert. There will be a lot of trimming of smaller buds but I'm not complaining.

Smells like Fruit Stripe Gum, which I personally think is fantastic.


----------



## TurboNico (Jan 23, 2022)

I do bro. I actually just started one its a week old now.


Moabfighter said:


> When does someone want to start a grandpas stash r2 with me


----------



## Coldwarninja (Jan 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks, it's 3x3.
> 
> pic from today
> View attachment 5073013
> ...


That's what I have but didn't think it could handle such a large plant. I just planted 2 grape diamonds, I hope I can fill it up like you have.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 25, 2022)

Coldwarninja said:


> That's what I have but didn't think it could handle such a large plant. I just planted 2 grape diamonds, I hope I can fill it up like you have.


Its actually three plants. I was going to do two but I stress tested one of the seeds (left it in the dark in a dark coffee cup with an inch of water until the cotyledons formed and the tap root was five inches long) and then planted it and it took off like the others so I kept it.

If I can do it you can do it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 28, 2022)

Thought I'd post a few pics of Cherry Garcia or whatever they call it now. This is 60ish days. In organic no-till soil. Not a lot of smell yet.

I'm gonna wait it out but tbh not holding my breath sadly. Usually I get something by now. Other than the lack of terpines I'm super stoked.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 28, 2022)

Here's a few more from a week or so ago

Nug nug nug nugs.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 28, 2022)

Howdy Bob! Its me Big Sparks from over at 420mag forums. That Cherry-Gar-See-Ya by Ethos Genetics looks alot like the one i just finished growing out. Lots of color in the end and plenty of frost! Mine smelled like a Strawberry Fanta soda at the chop, but has turned into more of a cherry grape flavor with a cure.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 28, 2022)

Ive also got some White Wedding rbx going right now too.


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 28, 2022)

@Moabfighter I went with white wedding instead.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 28, 2022)

Wow yeah @Big Sparks small world ... niiiiice looking ladies you have there. How long did you let your Garcia gear go for?? I'm at about 65 days waiting on some terps. Got the frost ... not too much terps. I've got 2 plants going both about the same - 1 a little taller and nuggety the other is cola monster. 

Easy to grow too no issues this round at all which almost never happens.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 28, 2022)

I took mine to about 73-74 days of 12/12 or since flip. I probably could've took her at 63-65 but i did notice a slight increase in overall ripeness and terps in the final week or so. 
Good luck with yours. Ive got a single clone from mine so ill be running her again soon.
But ive got some reg seedlings going too that im waiting to show sex on and then ill be putting those in final containers and into flower.
Seedlings are 1.) Slurmint ix (Slurricane #7 × Slurmint f-1) by Inhouse Genetics 
2.) Polar Vortex (Platinum Kush Breathe × Slurricane) by Inhouse Genetics 
3.) Cocobamba (Mint Chip × Rainbow Chip) by Exotic Genetics 
4.) OG OG OH! (OGDlux × Josh D OG f-2 × Temple Kush)
So we'll see what comes of those and ive got plenty more seeds to pop after that.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm about a a week into drying the Citradelic Sunset and there has been an unexpected change to the buds having having a peppery smell. I thought I was on track to have more of a orange/tangie/citrus profile but I'm not sure that's gonna happen. 

The buds look great and it's a great daytime smoke. It has a bit of a tingly bridge of the nose effect that happens to me when I get nervous. Not unpleasant for me but I could see how people that don't like that could be really put off by it. Long lasting affects.

If I could get the flavor profile where I know it can be when this is grown right I would consider it a home run.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2022)

Also, I had to go out of town three weeks ago and had a house/dogsitter and despite explicit instructions I think she wasn't minding the tent and the temp got to at least 80 in the tent which probably had a negative effect.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> I took mine to about 73-74 days of 12/12 or since flip. I probably could've took her at 63-65 but i did notice a slight increase in overall ripeness and terps in the final week or so.
> Good luck with yours. Ive got a single clone from mine so ill be running her again soon.
> But ive got some reg seedlings going too that im waiting to show sex on and then ill be putting those in final containers and into flower.
> Seedlings are 1.) Slurmint ix (Slurricane #7 × Slurmint f-1) by Inhouse Genetics
> ...


Thanks for the tip... I took cuts still not getting roots. Havent cleaned my cloner inna while proper like. 

Thats an awesome lineup. 

GL with them. Hard to beat IHG.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 28, 2022)

Can’t beat the ethos cherry Garcia. It gives inhouse black cherry punch a strong run for its money.

also highly recommend the purple sunset. Seemingly two strong phenos. The one “in the pics”, very purple, and a very green one “purple sunset #4” ethos Colin calls it.

i don’t love the green one but it’d be great for breeding. The purple one is unreal.

banana hammock has bag appeal for days

morockin Kush is one Of the kushiest I’ve ever had. Hard to top it.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 28, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm about a a week into drying the Citradelic Sunset and there has been an unexpected change to the buds having having a peppery smell. I thought I was on track to have more of a orange/tangie/citrus profile but I'm not sure that's gonna happen.
> 
> The buds look great and it's a great daytime smoke. It has a bit of a tingly bridge of the nose effect that happens to me when I get nervous. Not unpleasant for me but I could see how people that don't like that could be really put off by it. Long lasting affects.
> 
> If I could get the flavor profile where I know it can be when this is grown right I would consider it a home run.


Give it time. I've had some citrusy strains have a spicy flavor about a week or two into the cure but it went away. Changed back to citrus cleaner.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Give it time. I've had some citrusy strains have a spicy flavor about a week or two into the cure but it went away. Changed back to citrus cleaner.


right on, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 1, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t beat the ethos cherry Garcia. It gives inhouse black cherry punch a strong run for its money.
> 
> also highly recommend the purple sunset. Seemingly two strong phenos. The one “in the pics”, very purple, and a very green one “purple sunset #4” ethos Colin calls it.
> 
> ...


That Mo'Rockin Kush is one that i lagged on and eventually missed out on because now you cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 1, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Thanks for the tip... I took cuts still not getting roots. Havent cleaned my cloner inna while proper like.
> 
> Thats an awesome lineup.
> 
> GL with them. Hard to beat IHG.


Now that i think of it Bob, i had a hard time getting my cuts to root also. I had originally taken 4 cuts. But only one cut survived. So good luck with yours. But ive also still got more beans and from what ive seen and heard, they're all pretty similar in looks, smell, and taste.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 2, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Now that i think of it Bob, i had a hard time getting my cuts to root also. I had originally taken 4 cuts. But only one cut survived. So good luck with yours. But ive also still got more beans and from what ive seen and heard, they're all pretty similar in looks, smell, and taste.


Thanks thats good to know. I was worried I'm going to loose a keeper ... lol.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 2, 2022)

This one


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 2, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> This oneView attachment 5094858View attachment 5094859


Oh yeah Bob! She's a beauty for sure! I would definitely take and try to save cuts from her. 
Heres a couple more pics of the White Wedding rbx by Ethos at day 62 and starting to put on some color.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 2, 2022)

Beauty brother nice work. Frosty nugs niiiice


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 3, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Beauty brother nice work. Frosty nugs niiiice


Thanks Bob! These picture really don't do her any justice. She looks sooo good in person! 
This White Wedding rbx and the Cherry-Gar-See-Ya are definitely going to be in the line up again as soon as i get their clones bushed out again!


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 4, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Beauty brother nice work. Frosty nugs niiiice


Hey Bob, got an off topic question for you...i remember talking to you about using Monterey Garden insect spray and wanted to know at what ratios you found effective without burning the plants too badly. Im thinking about half of recommended wich is 4 tblspns per gallon. So ill probably use anywhere from 2-3 tblspns.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 5, 2022)

Yeah I use 2tbs per gal with pests and 1 tbs as preventative when I think about it. I really should be doing a weekly IPM with it and some other goodies but when my girls are looking happy I get lazy.


----------



## DrOgkush (Mar 5, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Oh yeah Bob! She's a beauty for sure! I would definitely take and try to save cuts from her.
> Heres a couple more pics of the White Wedding rbx by Ethos at day 62 and starting to put on some color.
> View attachment 5094929View attachment 5094930View attachment 5094932View attachment 5094933


 Nice!!! I just started mine. Looks like I have some excellent flower to look fwd to. Great job!!


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 5, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Yeah I use 2tbs per gal with pests and 1 tbs as preventative when I think about it. I really should be doing a weekly IPM with it and some other goodies but when my girls are looking happy I get lazy.


Right on...thanks Bob. Yeah i remember getting that recipe from you a few years back when i was battling a mite problem from bringing in infected clones from a buddy. Big mistake! And haven't really used it since. Thankfully ive been lucky and pest free. But lately i seen a couple of small things that made me wanna go ahead and spray again.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 6, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Right on...thanks Bob. Yeah i remember getting that recipe from you a few years back when i was battling a mite problem from bringing in infected clones from a buddy. Big mistake! And haven't really used it since. Thankfully ive been lucky and pest free. But lately i seen a couple of small things that made me wanna go ahead and spray again.


Prevention worth a pound or 2 of cure.....


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 7, 2022)

Cured Lemon OG Haze notes:
Gets better the longer it's cured. Very functional strain but potent. Great in small doses before starting your day. Not really energetic but you feel like your eyes are wide open. Clearheaded and doesn't impair memory in small doses. Day brightening but still stoney. No enhanced senses beyond brightened colors... has more of a numbing, stoney effect. Great for stress, anxiety, overthinking. Balanced overall effect. Not a fan of it's artificial lemon smell. Thankfully it doesn't transfer to the smoke. Has more of a hashy, generic taste but smooth. 7/10 for me right now.


----------



## casperd (Mar 7, 2022)

TheTrailGuy said:


> Some unexpected color from my remaining Grandpa’s Stash.


what are the smells like/loud ?


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Mar 24, 2022)

Have no idea the strain. Was hoping Gelato like last batch. Not able to mail down scent yet. I also have a HLG 550 r I was going to hang and finish with but I’m just going to wait till the next grow


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 24, 2022)

Citradelic Sunset


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 29, 2022)

Some Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) by Ethos Genetics at 55-56 day of 12/12. She reeks of citrus and skunk/funk!


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 31, 2022)

Looking good @Big Sparks


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 31, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Looking good @Big Sparks


Thanks buddy! Shes a little bit more leafy than i prefer but she makes up for it in terps!


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 2, 2022)

Trim jail is real.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 2, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Trim jail is real.


Especially once you have old eyes.. hard work.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 2, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Especially once you have old eyes.. hard work.


And yet I kinda like it. But I’m usually under an lb and a student of the ”connoisseur“ cut so it’s not an all day deal.

Zone out, get deep into a playlist, it’s a mini vacation from the world.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 5, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Oh yeah Bob! She's a beauty for sure! I would definitely take and try to save cuts from her.
> Heres a couple more pics of the White Wedding rbx by Ethos at day 62 and starting to put on some color.
> View attachment 5094929View attachment 5094930View attachment 5094932View attachment 5094933


Is this being flushed. You left allot of fan leaves on. Most my big leaves are defoliated by this time but She’s a Sexy beast.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 5, 2022)

So this is from a couple seeds I had in my first ever grow I believe it’s Sour OG Cheese. Ethos of coarse.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 5, 2022)

And for my next


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 5, 2022)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> And for my next View attachment 5113732View attachment 5113738


You might want to scrub last photo …….. “ mike “ 

jus sayin


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 5, 2022)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Is this being flushed. You left allot of fan leaves on. Most my big leaves are defoliated by this time but She’s a Sexy beast.


Flushed? No, i dont ever flush. I run in living organic soil "Coot-style." As for the leaves, she had a sort of early fade and appeared hungry from early in flower. So I just left her as is. This was also my first run with her from seed so the first time around I usually just let them grow all natural, and pretty much untouched from start to finish to see how they turn out. The most i usually do is some topping and LST and hand pick a few leaves here and there that may be blocking other tops and/or budsites. 
Then ill run her clones for a second and third time trying different sized pots, training styles, ect., ect. , until i decide if im going to keep her around for any longer. If the smoke isnt "great" then i give away any remaining clones to a few close friends who grow outdoors. Once you do this for awhile, unfortunately we sometimes become weed snobs! Lol! Or at least i have. Been doing this for long enough to know what i like and what I want and expect out of my strains. Ive got too many seeds in the vault to try out for me to waste time on something that i dont really care for. I just dont have the room to keep them all, or the time. But maybe one day, ya know.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 6, 2022)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Is this being flushed. You left allot of fan leaves on. Most my big leaves are defoliated by this time but She’s a Sexy beast.


You left out the cal/mag bro! 
Living soil we keep using it over and over and let the microbes feed the plants. Most all of the nutrients in the soil are not in soluble form, so if the plant doesn't require them and the plant does the communication thru plant root exudate, those un-used nutrients are still there for the next plants.

The way the plant gets root exudate into the root zone is thru Photosynthesis in the fan leaves. The excess sugars and carbs are translocated down to the root zone. Without fan leaves that translocation of nutrients is non-existent. 

Then once the microbes break down those soil nutrients they need to be brought up thru the stalks and stems along with water via transpiration. Thats done with thru the stomata in the fan leaves. 

I could go on and on about the functions of fan leaves but hopefully you're getting the idea they are good for plants and specially flowers. 

Flowers do very little photosynthesis. Most flowers dont do any. So where is the food source?


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 6, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> You left out the cal/mag bro!
> Living soil we keep using it over and over and let the microbes feed the plants. Most all of the nutrients in the soil are not in soluble form, so if the plant doesn't require them and the plant does the communication thru plant root exudate, those un-used nutrients are still there for the next plants.
> 
> The way the plant gets root exudate into the root zone is thru Photosynthesis in the fan leaves. The excess sugars and carbs are translocated down to the root zone. Without fan leaves that translocation of nutrients is non-existent.
> ...


Very well said brother Bob! I never could have said that any better than you just did. Ive just learned through trial and error over the years. I hear people say that you need to defol all your leaves for bigger budz. But ive plyed/practiced on plants in the past in veg and flower and seem to get better results when leaving most of the leaves on. In veg, if I clip the fan leaf off of one side and not the other, the side the leaf still on it will grow out a chute must faster than the other. The side without a leaf will sometimes not even be able to function and just stall out. But not always. 
And as my plants begin flower, i do hand pick any light blocking leaves, especially on my short squat indica leaning plants to allow lower tops to get light. Ive even tried tying them up, and even tried cutting the leaves in half. 
But i never ever strip off all of my leaves or flush. That will only work in a force fed, hydro, or soiless grow situation. With a living soil, we are mimicking nature and need to just try to make the environment as happy and pleasant as can be.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 7, 2022)

I like to grow vertical for a lot of reasons. Mostly its less work and less troubles. 

I have a plant now that is short and REALLY bushy be perfect for a scrog net. I just dont wanna do all that work tbh. I'm not doing anything cept hoping for the best. If I see 1 pesty pest chop chop.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 7, 2022)

My Cherry Garseeya keeper, had it tested the other day at the grow shop


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 7, 2022)

Mine looks like that - good stuff. Had a little issue with getting cuts to root tho... whats your secret?? Nice looking plant.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 7, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Mine looks like that - good stuff. Had a little issue with getting cuts to root tho... whats your secret?? Nice looking plant.


Thanks, ya she's a nice plant that's for sure, glad I found it. Haven't been able to get it to yield well in the rosin department though.
Yours looks just like it?

What's my secret for what?


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 7, 2022)

Secret for cuts to root??


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 7, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> Secret for cuts to root??


Oh I find cloning pretty easy,
I use the powder for harder stems/rooting plants instead of the gel,Sterile utensils and make sure you try and keep the clone dome at around 80ish
Open holes on lid a little each day till open for first few days then shut for a day and open them right up day after that.so by around 1 week the top holes are open fully
Seems to work pretty well for me.
I have my dome on a shelf in a small 3 shelf cabinet with a t5 on the shelf below, it keeps the dome at pretty much the perfect temperature. Also mist the floor every day to keep moisture up


----------



## Pievenho (Apr 7, 2022)

Looks like this years Multipass Pack...what looks good to who?


----------



## jimmyjizzz (Apr 9, 2022)

Here’s one of four phenos of candy store. Chopped at day 61 of flower.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m thinking about cutting down today


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 10, 2022)

I just started getting some amber trichomes but them white hairs still growing on top of buds has me 2nd guessing


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Apr 10, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> View attachment 5109710
> Some Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) by Ethos Genetics at 55-56 day of 12/12. She reeks of citrus and skunk/funk!


Love the leave colors. Can never get mine to turn like thatc


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 10, 2022)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> I just started getting some amber trichomes but them white hairs still growing on top of buds has me 2nd guessing


Early still.... you gotta few weeks.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 10, 2022)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> View attachment 5116212I’m thinking about cutting down today View attachment 5116213View attachment 5116214


Wait for those hairs to turn man, 1-2 weeks, it will make all the difference!


----------



## Loupey (Apr 12, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Just to throw this out there...anybody come across a strain that is just blow your mind potency? I realize ethos has some beautiful frosty plants, but havent heard which strains will bomb you. Thx in advance!


 I found the Lemon Berry Candy OG to be a strong hitter. Would love to hear others suggestions for strongest strains?


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 12, 2022)

You know what, i recently chopped a White Wedding rbx and it has quickly become one of my main go to's when reaching for the jars. I always keep a variety of some good smoke and my favorites. But the White Wedding rbx has a nice almost sativaness about her that hits hard in the day! But when i want to go to bed or just veg out on the couch, its almost always a strong OG. Right now its a strain called Double Trouble (Fire OG × Bubba Kush) bred by CSI Humboldt and itll give me the munchies, then after i eat i go straight into an indica coma! Lol!


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 20, 2022)

Any one have feedback on Grandpas Stash? Grabbed a pack today, hoping its a little bit more old school leaning than most of the rest of the current market.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 21, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Any one have feedback on Grandpas Stash? Grabbed a pack today, hoping its a little bit more old school leaning than most of the rest of the current market.


Haven't tried the Stash yet, i have grown the Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) wich was a very nice kinda skunky og funk with oranges. But as far as Old school flavors, id probably like to try the Haze ibl hes got out right now, hashplant, or his Lemon Haze f-5 i think, should be nice. Good luck with your Grandpa's Stash!


----------



## DrOgkush (Apr 21, 2022)

Crescendo has that old school funk smell.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lemon Berry Candy OG


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 22, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Lemon Berry Candy OG


Looking nice n' frosty already!


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 22, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Looking nice n' frosty already!


Thanks boss she smells like sharp lemon & vicks vapor rub with a faint cheese funk in the background.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 26, 2022)

Another shot of the LBCOG. I hit her with some Tiki Madman Runtz BX pollen. Day 44 here.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 2, 2022)

Booberry Cookies RBX


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 26, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ll take some clones and my cousin recently moved to VA, I was gonna set him up good on some outdoor stuff. Just set him up on some good low maintenance auto flowers so he can dip his toes into seeing a plant. Just holla man. It’ll be cool. I’ll pop it with you and same goes to anyone reading this.
> 
> if anyone has these and wants to pop one at same time… let a fellow know.
> Slurricane
> ...


im growing a cotton candy cookies pink and a mandarin cookie V3 from the multipack, also have a cherry berry keeper im running from clone. flipping them in a week.


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 26, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t beat the ethos cherry Garcia. It gives inhouse black cherry punch a strong run for its money.
> 
> also highly recommend the purple sunset. Seemingly two strong phenos. The one “in the pics”, very purple, and a very green one “purple sunset #4” ethos Colin calls it.
> 
> ...


so your saying the purple sunset #4 is a green pheno type?


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 26, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> This oneView attachment 5094858View attachment 5094859


what is that beauty?


----------



## bobrown14 (May 26, 2022)

hardnugsnotdrugs said:


> what is that beauty?


Cherry Gar-cee-ya I took cuts. It's a frost monster. I make moon rocks sifting the trim. Mighty fine.


----------



## Hoss8455 (May 26, 2022)

Updates on the Lemon Berry Candy OG. She's a freaking gem! Strong creamy tangerine/ vicks vapor rub terps and a stiff potency. She has a soaring long lasting high, makes me smile and zone out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2022)

hardnugsnotdrugs said:


> so your saying the purple sunset #4 is a green pheno type?


That’s what ethos Colin said. I asked him about a purple sunset I ran that was vastly different from the picture purple pheno. He said it was purple sunset #4 and used for a lot of their breeding projects. Dense golf ball nugs. Looks nothing like the photo in the main advertised pics of purple sunset. Still very good.


----------



## DEVGRU_420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Got these as a freebie with my Grandpa's stash seeds. I'm assuming it's Crescendo Bx1. Does anyone know what the difference would be between this and Crescendo rbx1?


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 21, 2022)

DEVGRU_420 said:


> View attachment 5152471
> Got these as a freebie with my Grandpa's stash seeds. I'm assuming it's Crescendo Bx1. Does anyone know what the difference would be between this and Crescendo rbx1?


I believe what you have are regs and the rbx1 are fems.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 13, 2022)

Whats everyones thoughts on ethos fem line? What would you guys recommend? Looks like Cherry Garcia is a winner.. what else? Looking for yield too..


----------



## Loupey (Jul 13, 2022)

I really liked the Lemon Berry Candy OG R2 (beautiful to grow, heavy hitter, unique terps, and great yield) and I have heard great things about the Crescendo RBx1 but haven't tried it yet myself


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jul 13, 2022)

Loupey said:


> I really liked the Lemon Berry Candy OG R2 (beautiful to grow, heavy hitter, unique terps, and great yield) and I have heard great things about the Crescendo RBx1 but haven't tried it yet myself


I second the LBCOG. My keeper checks all boxes. It came in a freebie pack so I don't know which version it is.


----------



## StinkyBoots89 (Aug 9, 2022)

Looking for currently available Ethos strains for bedtime? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 11, 2022)

Anyone grown out the gmo zkittlz ? Popped a pack fucked the first load up ..... I'm currently 3 fems and 2 males and two left to show sex I lost 10 due to being given a cut with bugs ..... you live and learn ..... also any recommendations I'm going to buy my second pack of regs and I want to hunt and keep the best of the best in my catalogue


----------



## Loupey (Aug 11, 2022)

Anyone have experience with Headband Cookies Bx1? How did the plant grow out? 
Also how about experience with growing Crescendo RBx1 and Peach Crescendo F1? Curious the differences between the two strains and if there is one of them I should lean towards?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Norml56 (Aug 12, 2022)

Big Sparks said:


> Oh yeah Bob! She's a beauty for sure! I would definitely take and try to save cuts from her.
> Heres a couple more pics of the White Wedding rbx by Ethos at day 62 and starting to put on some color.
> View attachment 5094929View attachment 5094930View attachment 5094932View attachment 5094933


Beautiful work!


----------



## McStrats (Aug 12, 2022)

I sprouted 5 Mandarin Cookies V2 14 days ago. Here they are at 14 days. I must say...compared to anything else I have grown, there are growing very slowly so far. Is this normal?


----------



## Loupey (Aug 12, 2022)

McStrats said:


> I sprouted 5 Mandarin Cookies V2 14 days ago. Here they are at 14 days. I must say...compared to anything else I have grown, there are growing very slowly so far. Is this normal?


Just a thought

Your soil looks a little bit wet for this stage. Make sure you are having a full wet dry cycle. I have noticed slower growth if things stay too wet. Also how close are your lights? It looks like there is quite a bit of reaching happening. Make sure they are getting enough light.

Cheers


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 12, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Just a thought
> 
> Your soil looks a little bit wet for this stage. Make sure you are having a full wet dry cycle. I have noticed slower growth if things stay too wet. Also how close are your lights? It looks like there is quite a bit reaching happening. Make sure they are getting enough light.
> 
> Cheers


Good advice that is .... quite a big pot for a seedling aswell easy to overwater I find a rapid root plug is enough for first few days then a small pot is enough for first three week and pot up as and when


----------



## McStrats (Aug 12, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Just a thought
> 
> Your soil looks a little bit wet for this stage. Make sure you are having a full wet dry cycle. I have noticed slower growth if things stay too wet. Also how close are your lights? It looks like there is quite a bit of reaching happening. Make sure they are getting enough light.
> 
> ...





Liamp1603 said:


> Good advice that is .... quite a big pot for a seedling aswell easy to overwater I find a rapid root plug is enough for first few days then a small pot is enough for first three week and pot up as and when


They were in solo cups for a week. They have been in 1-gallon pots since then. This has worked well for 25 or so grows.


----------



## Loupey (Aug 12, 2022)

McStrats said:


> They were in solo cups for a week. They have been in 1-gallon pots since then. This has worked well for 25 or so grows.


Is the RH in your environment pretty consistent?


----------



## McStrats (Aug 13, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Is the RH in your environment pretty consistent?


Yes. 60RH and about 80F. I have grown mostly autos and everyone is 3x larger at this point. 

This is a previous grow. Everything I am doing is identical to all my previous grows. Hopefully learning as I go also. There's something not quite right with these seeds, IMO. 





__





Uptown Growlab - GSC - Amnesia - Northern Lights - Grow Diary


Seeds: Uptown Growlabs - 3 Northern Lights - 1 Amnesia - 1 GSC - all photo feminized Cost: $99 for 15 seeds plus 5 freebies Growroom: 8' x 4' x 8' plywood grow room within a 2 car garage. Passive air intake and 6" fan exhaust Sprouted: 8/12/20 Soil: FFOF Lights: 400 Timber Vero Cobb and two...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Loupey (Aug 13, 2022)

McStrats said:


> Yes. 60RH and about 80F. I have grown mostly autos and everyone is 3x larger at this point.
> 
> This is a previous grow. Everything I am doing is identical to all my previous grows. Hopefully learning as I go also. There's something not quite right with these seeds, IMO.
> 
> ...


Okay Gotcha perfect

Now knowing that, I think it is going to be hard to compare the auto vs pheno directly. It needs to be considered that it takes 2 months start to finish for the autos and about 4 months for phenos. I also noticed your seedlings had quite a bit of stretching in your last grow around this stage. I would suggest putting the light a little bit closer. I know you said the manufacturer suggested a certain height but I would look at to the plants first hand to see exactly what they want, each cultivar is going to be a little bit different.

From my experience things really start to take off after this stage. I'd just keep going and not worry about it too much. Keep our suggestions in mind of having a full wet dry cycle and also maybe just watering right around the plant until it gets a bit bigger and can drink a full pot of water in a day or two. If they are still too small in a couple weeks then we can diagnose again.

Cheers!


----------



## McStrats (Aug 13, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Okay Gotcha perfect
> 
> Now knowing that, I think it is going to be hard to compare the auto vs pheno directly. It needs to considered that it takes 2 months start to finish for the autos and about 4 months for phenos. I also noticed your seedlings had quite a bit of stretching in your last grow around this stage. I would suggest putting the light a little bit closer. I know you said the manufacturer suggested a certain height but I would look at to the plants first hand to see exactly what they want, each cultivar is going to be a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Thanks friend


----------



## McStrats (Aug 15, 2022)

I let the soil dry out and I brightened the dimmer. The light is 24" away. It's a Timber Vero Cob 400-watt. They seem to be taking off now. Thanks for the good advice guys!


----------



## Loupey (Aug 16, 2022)

Any thoughts on the multipass now that it's moved up to the $1500 price point?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Loupey said:


> Any thoughts on the multipass now that it's moved up to the $1500 price point?


Ehhh take my opinion with a grain of salt…. Better off finding a buddy on Instagram or on here who can provide you with the strains from multipass that you strongly desire. If you have a lot of money…. Sure man that’s fine get the multi pass. But when the price point started at what….500? I personally couldn’t do the fifteen hundred today. Indeed you do get 87 million seeds but how much are you realistically going to run?

It’s an investment. If you have room to run many many plants, I’d do it. If you’re a local homegrower like most of us….. when are you gonna get the time/space to run a hundred ish seeds every time they send them?

It could be a good investment. It could also just become a very large seed collection. Up to you.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 24, 2022)

Grandpas stash r3 by ethos. Man I gotta get in there and hit the defol heavy. Like the plant though. Wish it wasn’t so leafy.


----------



## Loupey (Nov 25, 2022)

Anyone have experience growing the F2, R2 or Auto Version of Zweet OG? Curious what the high and terps are like.

Thanks


----------

